# WEGO Tour ("official topic")



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

After a lot of consideration, we have decided to keep the tour in Texas for 2008 (although we do plan on expanding on '09!). Anyways, there are a few dates still be be announced, but here is a basic list of the tour right now:










The Dallas show looks like we will be having it in April. We pushed it back so we could work on moving into an all-indoor venue. We will post all the official details soon! 

Also, the prize money is still subject to increase as we work to finalize a few more sponsors. We are hoping at add a few new wrinkles in the coming weeks! Hope to see everyone at the shows!


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## tlrepresenta (Feb 9, 2006)

Just an update---At the *4th Annual Show N Shine *stop in Longview Aug. 9 we will be hosting move-in on Friday this year for all you out of towners from 5P-10P. For any other questions hit us up here or at [email protected].


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

TTT.....Latin Style will definately be on the tour.....














Lookout for our show on the WEGO Tour, details 2 come.... :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

Hopefully we will both be walkin down that isle again troy...ttt...keep up da work homie, cant wait 2 see da new work on da roadmaster, im sure gonna come out clean... :biggrin:


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 28 2008, 07:05 PM~9806114
> *Hopefully we will both be walkin down that isle again troy...ttt...keep up da work homie, cant wait 2 see da new work on da roadmaster, im sure gonna come out clean... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hopefully dog, im hoping my car is ready for the first show this weather might mess it up for me i need some better weather so they can spray it. good luck dogg :thumbsup:


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jan 28 2008, 05:16 PM~9805082
> *TTT.....Latin Style will definately be on the tour.....
> 
> 
> ...


Ill be there :thumbsup:


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 27 2008, 08:20 PM~9798934
> *After a lot of consideration, we have decided to keep the tour in Texas for 2008 (although we do plan on expanding on '09!).  Anyways, there are a few dates still be be announced, but here is a basic list of the tour right now:
> 
> 
> ...



Any thoughts of coming out to West Texas like El Paso?


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I got family in West Texas! That's actually where my car got painted and upholstered...and where I got into lowriding. We would love to, but for this year, we want to focus on building the tour and building the shows. This year, every show is within about a 6 hour radius. Next year, we would love to go towards west Texas and a little north as well. 

If someone out there has a show that wants to hook up with the tour, let me know.


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

Sign up for the lastest car show updates!!! You can get texts or a newsletter!! If you would like you can get both!! 


So sign up now and spread the word!!

Click Here!!


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

need to add some W. TX shows,

LBK 
ODESSA
SAN ANGELO
ETC...


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

We want to add W.Texas. Currently, the tour consists of shows my promotion company produces along with being available to other legitimate promoters. I personally don't have the budget to "do" W. Texas, but if a promoter wants to jump aboard, we would love to work something out (this is about making the shows great..so don't think we want an arm & a leg for ourselves).


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Jan 29 2008, 02:22 PM~9813502
> *need to add some W. TX shows,
> 
> LBK
> ...


When we do, you can chill with me


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

I wish we had one in Corpus.


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jan 29 2008, 02:36 PM~9813608
> *When we do, you can chill with me
> *


girl, you know it...


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

SO WHATS THE DATE ON THE 97.9 THE BEAT SHOW AFTER ALL


----------



## B Ron (Mar 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Jan 31 2008, 06:53 PM~9833629
> *SO WHATS THE DATE ON THE 97.9 THE BEAT SHOW AFTER ALL
> *


yeah i would like to know too i have to buy plane tickets from michigan


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 27 2008, 09:20 PM~9798934
> *After a lot of consideration, we have decided to keep the tour in Texas for 2008 (although we do plan on expanding on '09!).  Anyways, there are a few dates still be be announced, but here is a basic list of the tour right now:
> 
> 
> ...


COME TO FLA.......WE WILL SUPPORT YOUR SHOW :biggrin: 

ORLANDO, FL
MIAMI, FL


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

QUOTE(214RIDERZ @ Jan 31 2008, 06:53 PM) *
SO WHATS THE DATE ON THE 97.9 THE BEAT SHOW AFTER ALL
=============================================


> _Originally posted by B Ron_@Jan 31 2008, 05:20 PM~9833866
> *yeah i would like to know too i have to buy plane tickets from michigan
> *


=============================================

97.9 Beat show, March date for Dallas has been canceled, no new firm date has been set.. But it's looking like April and may be the same weekend as the last weekend of Fiesta :0


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

yezzir WEGO tour here we come. iam lookin to do it bigger n better then last year. yall be on the lookout for that red lincoln with the chrome bitch haha iam just fuckin wit ya. iam new to layitlow so bare with me. but of course Latin Style CC will be in da mix this year my ***** thats a bet


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

my bad my bad bout doing the picture thing all wrong.. now lets see if this works..










yes yes there we go thats better


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## rolando (Feb 6, 2008)

ill be there


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

*FULL POINTS....SHOW #4 ON THE TOUR!!!*


----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$ (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $RO-KUSTOMKING$_@Feb 8 2008, 09:57 AM~9894301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 getting ready for 08


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@Feb 8 2008, 04:36 PM~9896658
> *getting ready for 08
> 
> 
> ...



damn thats one hell of a tat.. someone got down on that shit 4realz.


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Feb 8 2008, 05:25 PM~9897230
> *damn thats one hell of a tat.. someone got down on that shit 4realz.
> *


thanks bro my boy Lupe got down on it


----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)

1st stop....inside filling up fast...need to pre-register to save your spot..


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

HALF POINTS ON THE W.W.T.!
<img src=\'http://www.losmagnificos.org/LMP/CincoFlyerFront.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


FULL POINTS ON THE W.W.T.!
<img src=\'http://www.losmagnificos.org/LMP/Flyer_WacoFront08.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRUE EMINENCE_@Feb 9 2008, 09:53 PM~9905202
> *
> 
> 
> ...




WHERE CAN WE GET A PRE REG FORM AT?


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I will post one for them tomorrow...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

FULL FORCE..............


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

what are the prizes at each show? best of show, cash? ??????????


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

Hopper should be ready March 9, 2008!!!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 10 2008, 01:45 AM~9906513
> *HALF POINTS ON THE W.W.T.!
> <img src=\'http://www.losmagnificos.org/LMP/CincoFlyerFront.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> FULL POINTS ON THE W.W.T.!
> ...



you can count me in on both of theses shows. still not sure bout the houston show cuz i dunno if my car is gonna be ready by then but if it is then hell yea. hey just wondering, if the inside is full by the day of show can we still show outside? or is space limited? id hate to drive 3 hours to find out i cant even show..


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

They will have space outside!

As for the question about cash awards, each show varies depending on promoter, etc. As this is an open tour to all legit promoters, the size of each show will vary. There are some shows that may get 100 cars and 1,000 people and there are others that may get 500 cars and over 35,000 spectators.

Also, please keep in mind we did do some minor revisions to the classification of cars....for more info, visit: 2008 WEGO Show Rules

Here are some pre-reg. forms:
True Eminence - March 9th - Houston, TX
Cinco De Mayo - May 4th - Austin, TX
Victoria Car Show - May 18th - Victoria, TX
Summer Kick-Off - June 8th - Waco, TX


----------



## playamade (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jan 29 2008, 01:36 PM~9813608
> *When we do, you can chill with me
> *


ill chill with you lol :biggrin:


----------



## ChipsNQueso (Feb 13, 2008)

WeGo tour Numba 2


Get ready get ready


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

last i herd the dallas 97.9 show was april the 27


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

It's official April 27th is the 97.9 the beat car show. Flyers will be posted up later on today. For more info hit The People's Choice :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

*April 27th inside the Dallas Convention Center. Flyer's coming soon.*


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Feb 15 2008, 09:55 AM~9948648
> *April 27th inside the Dallas Convention Center.  Flyer's coming soon.
> *



I wanna go!


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Feb 15 2008, 11:09 AM~9949567
> *I wanna go!
> *


Time for a road trip!


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE THERE REPPIN TO THE FULLEST


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

*STOP #2 ON THE TOUR (FULL POINTS)*

It's official, the date is April 27th INSIDE the Dallas Convention Center. We were a little worried about doing it outside, so we got the Convention Center (Halls A-C)

Pre-Registration Form


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Feb 15 2008, 04:34 PM~9951833
> *DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## ChipsNQueso (Feb 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG JAY_@Feb 15 2008, 11:09 AM~9949567
> *I wanna go!
> *


Don't have nightmares on the road trip up there...lol

....u kno who this is....


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

We would like to welcome back our promoters who returned for 2008
Los Magnificos....

LMPevents....

ASPevents....









Tiempos Locos....

Estrella C.C.......

And our new additions,
M&M Promotions....

True Eminence....


----------



## LOWLIFE76 (Apr 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChipsNQueso_@Feb 18 2008, 02:11 PM~9971669
> *Don't have nightmares on the road trip up there...lol
> 
> ....u kno who this is....
> *


TTTT


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Oops, I forgot a new addition...Latin Style C.C.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 20 2008, 02:06 AM~9984630
> *Oops, I forgot a new addition...Latin Style C.C.
> 
> 
> ...



I was wondering... :biggrin: ...thanx ....we will talk more later bout doing big things 4 the show.... :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Does anyone sleep? Look at the time on your screen.


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

Just added to the WWT!!!

People's Choice Award presented to you by Hard Candy Kustoms

At each show there will be a trophy for the People's Choice Award.

No entry can win it twice throughout the year, but may still get votes for the People's Choice Award Champion which will be given out at the WWT Finale!! 

This also comes with a $500 cash award!!

More details coming soon and be ready it all starts March 9th the first stop on the WWT!! :biggrin:


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 20 2008, 03:06 AM~9984630
> *Oops, I forgot a new addition...Latin Style C.C.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

will be at all the shows showin love 2 da tour a second year n a row....gotta at least try for that class championship this year, gonna be a hard one though.... u ready Troy??????












u gonna walk me down da aisle again Ms.Dani....lol... :biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

DON'T FORGET THE PEOPLE'S CHOICE AWARD AT EACH SHOW THIS YEAR!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

The response for the first few shows has been great! We are asking all the promoters to kick in a little extra, and if all goes well, you may see a bump in some of the cash given out! We will announce the additions about half-way through the tour...stay tuned!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 5 2008, 08:14 PM~10098734
> *The response for the first few shows has been great!  We are asking all the promoters to kick in a little extra, and if all goes well, you may see a bump in some of the cash given out!  We will announce the additions about half-way through the tour...stay tuned!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

I HAVE TO HIT THE SHOWS THIS YEAR


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Good luck to everyone with the first show this weekend.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

The Waco Show and the Houston (Party 93.3) Shows have flip-flopped their dates....
so,
June 8th - Party 93.3 in Houston's Reliant Arena
June 22nd - Waco Summer Kick-Off at the Convention Center (FULL POINTS!!!)


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 7 2008, 10:11 AM~10112063
> *The Waco Show and the Houston (Party 93.3) Shows have flip-flopped their dates....
> so,
> June 8th - Party 93.3 in Houston's Reliant Arena
> ...


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## TRUE EMINENCE (Aug 6, 2005)

We would like to thank WEGO for all your help with the show. Sorry about the shortage of awards we never expected over 200 entries!!! You did a great job with what you had. The race is on to the points championships...Good luck every one and thanks for making our show what it was... :biggrin:


----------



## lowlow81 (Jul 31, 2006)

I just wanted to personally thank everyone who supported the True Eminence show it was our kick-off event and it was very successful. We can't wait to see ya'll at the next stop at the Dallas Convention Center in April!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlow81_@Mar 11 2008, 09:38 AM~10141917
> *I just wanted to personally thank everyone who supported the True Eminence show it was our kick-off event and it was very successful.  We can't wait to see ya'll at the next stop at the Dallas Convention Center in April!
> *


 uffin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I know you want the standings....


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS!!!!!!!!


----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$ (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 12 2008, 02:19 AM~10149001
> *I know you want the standings....
> 
> 
> ...



*ROLLERZ ONLY ON TOP!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Congrats Rollerz Only you're off to a good start.


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

What happened to Blvd Aces and Dallas Lowrider?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Mar 12 2008, 08:03 AM~10150181
> *I know you want the standings....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## D-TOWN 78 (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Mar 12 2008, 04:11 PM~10153307
> *What happened to Blvd Aces and Dallas Lowrider?
> *


BLVD ACES WE SEE YOU IN DALLAS


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$ (Aug 29, 2007)

*TTT*


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

SEE YALL AT ALL THE STOPS :biggrin:


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Mar 14 2008, 06:13 PM~10170236
> *SEE YALL AT ALL THE STOPS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN 78_@Mar 12 2008, 06:31 PM~10154879
> *BLVD ACES WE SEE YOU IN DALLAS
> *


 hno: hno: :0


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Mar 14 2008, 08:54 PM~10171750
> *hno:  hno:  :0
> *


dont be scared rich we got you


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 9 2008, 11:45 PM~9906513
> *HALF POINTS ON THE W.W.T.!
> <img src=\'http://www.losmagnificos.org/LMP/CincoFlyerFront.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> FULL POINTS ON THE W.W.T.!
> ...


is there any cash prize 4 the hop in austin tx?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt :nicoderm:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$ (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt :0


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

i sent my entry #'s in to the email address i was given([email protected]) get my score sheet and still havent recived nothing back. its been a week already whats up with that


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

i sent my entry #'s in to the email address i was given([email protected]) get my score sheet and still havent recived nothing back. its been a week already whats up with that


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 18 2008, 10:57 AM~10196234
> *RED you will get a responce....just be patient bro jon is a busy man with everything*


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 15 2008, 03:09 PM~10176294
> *dont be scared rich we got you
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

With my day job, I have been busy preparing my family's move to San Antonio. Sorry for the delayed reponse, but anyone that asked for scores has received them back. If you haven't received them, hit me back and I will get it taken care of. 


> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Mar 18 2008, 08:57 AM~10196234
> *i sent my entry #'s in to the email address i was given([email protected]) get my score sheet and still havent recived nothing back.  its been a week already whats up with that
> *


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 18 2008, 10:05 PM~10201995
> *With my day job, I have been busy preparing my family's move to San Antonio.  Sorry for the delayed reponse, but anyone that asked for scores has received them back.  If you haven't received them, hit me back and I will get it taken care of.
> *


hey Jon send me mine :biggrin: ...also was you able 2 send out them flyers...hit me u later... :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

sent....


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 20 2008, 06:08 AM~10213337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Welcome Krome Dome to the tour...

Check out their site...WWW.KROMEDOME1.COM

They also have all colored spokes/dish ect... at low prices...


----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$ (Aug 29, 2007)

*T T T*


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

wish this we had something like this in cali, would be tight, or i wish i lived in texas.


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Mar 22 2008, 10:08 PM~10232121
> *wish this we had something like this in cali, would be tight, or i wish i lived in texas.
> *



Well move down here... :biggrin: ....we'll welcome ya with a party :cheesy: ....


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Did I hear party?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

John....give me a call when you get a chance.....Thanks, Mike....


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

got my score card back
thx

wasnt trying to put nobody on blast. i just wanted to know why i didnt recive it

thx


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

WEGO Tour April 26 & 27 Hotel information:

Call the Sterling Hotel in Dallas @ 1800-441-3318 or 214-634-8550 ask for the Rollerz Only event to reserve your room. Rates are each room at 75.00 a night without a breakfast buffet or 80.00 a night with a breakfast buffet. These rates apply to a king bed our double bed in your room. We checked out the rooms and they are nice. Hotel has a sports bar, restraunt, starbucks, very nice pool. TRAILER parking and club on the penthouse. These are preferred rates. Normally they are 125.00 a night. We are centralizing it here as we are also in the middle of negotiating a ball room for our party. Please reserve your room ASAP to make surey you get a spot. Reservations can be made starting this Thursday, March 27. Go to 
www.sterlinghoteldallas.com to get more info on the hotel and directions.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

ALWAYZ DOWN TO SUPPORT WEGO TOUR!!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$ (Aug 29, 2007)

*T T T

<img src=\'http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff222/IVLIFE/rogallerypost-6375-1093445558.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Mar 27 2008, 01:59 PM~10269661
> *ttt
> *


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

2008 WEGO WORLD TOUR SHIRTS
(while supplies last)











GET YOURS NOW!! 


Buy Online


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

ROLLERZ


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

two scions on front of the shirt? whats really goin on?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Apr 1 2008, 06:56 PM~10310141
> *two scions on front of the shirt? whats really goin on?
> *


haha yea he does have a point there.. did it cost too much to put a lac or a lincoln or a cutlass? then again scions are good gas savers haha maybe they are cheaper to print too


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Mar 24 2008, 01:47 PM~10242787
> *WEGO Tour April 26 & 27 Hotel information:
> 
> Call the Sterling Hotel in Dallas @ 1800-441-3318 or 214-634-8550 ask for the Rollerz Only event to reserve your room.  Rates are each room at 75.00 a night without a breakfast buffet or 80.00 a night with a breakfast buffet.  These rates apply to a king bed our double bed in your room.  We checked out the rooms and they are nice. Hotel has a sports bar, restraunt, starbucks, very nice pool.  TRAILER parking and club on the penthouse.  These are preferred rates.  Normally they are 125.00 a night.  We are centralizing it here as we are also in the middle of negotiating a ball room for our party.  Please reserve your room ASAP to make surey you get a spot. Reservations can be made starting this Thursday, March 27.  Go to
> ...


The club in the penthouse is a swingers only club. There was a guy in the ULA who was able to get the club on Sundays, so unless somethings changed you better bring a date in order to get in anytime but Sundays.. :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 3 2008, 12:07 PM~10325533
> *:nicoderm:
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Ask for the Helen Carmona party and get in free before 10 pm. Dress to impress, no tennis shoes, t-shirts, hide the tattoos and no big chains.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

i agree with bud yes we do need some shows in West Texas im gonna try to make to the dallas show


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$ (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$ (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 14 2008, 12:10 PM~10411919
> *
> *


u post whore :biggrin:


----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$ (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

*Dallas Show is officially Sold Out of Exhibitor spaces!*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## BACKYARDPROMOTIONS (Dec 2, 2004)

WHAT ABOUT ME?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGzVXc6J3QI

WEGO TOUR COMMERCIAL


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Apr 20 2008, 08:04 AM~10458552
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGzVXc6J3QI
> 
> WEGO TOUR COMMERCIAL
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

^^^^^^


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Cant wait to see the standings from the show


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

great show this weekend.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 28 2008, 09:59 AM~10520040
> *Cant wait to see the standings from the show
> *


Me either, not hating, but i dont understand how your bike beat mine when you got 3rd best of show, your shit IS nice, but i dont get it...just like i dont understand how my boys green 61 drop top didnt even place...that was some bullshit there...


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Great Show!!
http://www.phaylanx.net/Galleries/97.9/dabeat.htm


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 28 2008, 11:51 AM~10521401
> *Me either, not hating, but i dont understand how your bike beat mine when you got 3rd best of show, your shit IS nice, but i dont get it...just like i dont understand how my boys green 61 drop top didnt even place...that was some bullshit there...
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 28 2008, 10:51 AM~10521401
> *Me either, not hating, but i dont understand how your bike beat mine when you got 3rd best of show, your shit IS nice, but i dont get it...just like i dont understand how my boys green 61 drop top didnt even place...that was some bullshit there...
> *


was that the light colored one with the 5th wheel???


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 28 2008, 01:30 PM~10521748
> *was that the light colored one with the 5th wheel???
> *


YEP........









OH YEAH, AND TTT


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 28 2008, 09:46 PM~10527543
> *YEP........
> OH YEAH, AND TTT
> *


I THOUGH HE GOT 3rd


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Apr 28 2008, 11:15 PM~10527930
> *I THOUGH HE GOT 3rd
> *


NOPE............................DIDNT EVEN PLACE, EVEN THIRD, TO WHAT?????
















TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I enjoyed it and was exhausted by the end of the weekend.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 12 2008, 12:19 AM~10149001
> *I know you want the standings....
> 
> 
> ...


UPDATE PLEASE


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

wassup with the update....




TTT


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Man everyone, we don't do this full time! I will get on it tonight and should have update by the morning! 

As for the green drop top, what was the guys name?


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 29 2008, 11:52 AM~10530919
> *Man everyone, we don't do this full time!  I will get on it tonight and should have update by the morning!
> 
> As for the green drop top, what was the guys name?
> *


miguel...or BIZ :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 28 2008, 08:46 PM~10527543
> *YEP........
> OH YEAH, AND TTT
> *


yeah that car was clean


:roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

whole thing was a blur..I remember seeing a whole row of green cars ....was it over there?


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 29 2008, 01:08 PM~10531665
> *yeah that car was clean
> :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



you like that????? i think your the only one who knows wassup... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 29 2008, 10:52 AM~10530919
> *Man everyone, we don't do this full time!  I will get on it tonight and should have update by the morning!
> 
> As for the green drop top, what was the guys name?
> *


He thinks he's all bad with his full time job! :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 29 2008, 01:17 PM~10532825
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> you like that????? i think your the only one who knows wassup... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 29 2008, 01:32 PM~10532467
> *whole thing was a blur..I remember seeing a whole row of green cars ....was it over there?
> *



x2


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT



cant let you take all the glory MiKLO, gotta give you some kinda competition, i can do this all day homie.... :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Apr 29 2008, 07:35 PM~10534623
> *:roflmao:
> *


THIS FOOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



WASSUP MiKLO, I GOT A 12 PACK IN AUSTIN THIS WEEKEND FOR YA THAT SAYS I AM GONNA GET YOU ON THIS... :biggrin:





OOOOPPPPS..........................TTT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 29 2008, 08:01 PM~10534840
> *ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt
> *


damn fool you want in too....




TTT, i know the kandyshop aint got no comp but i got one sitting right on my desk at work, told yall i could go all day...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

boys :ugh:biggrin


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

whats up Miklo :wave:

*TTT*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

oh yea and ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

No disrespect to no one but in my opinon Grape Crush should have gotten Best Display---he was the only one that had his ride on a turn table and no one else had their car on one. That's my opinon and like I said no disrespect to anyone. 

Here is a picture of his car...


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 29 2008, 05:48 AM~10529627
> *NOPE............................DIDNT EVEN PLACE, EVEN THIRD, TO WHAT?????
> TTT :biggrin:
> *











I KNOW HE GOT 2nd


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

is WWT coming to CALI at all?


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 29 2008, 05:48 AM~10529627
> *NOPE............................DIDNT EVEN PLACE, EVEN THIRD, TO WHAT?????
> TTT :biggrin:
> *











1st  








3rd :dunno:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~GRAND HUSTLE~_@Apr 29 2008, 08:32 PM~10535707
> *is WWT coming to CALI at all?
> *


I DON'T THINK THIS YEAR SORRY.


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~GRAND HUSTLE~_@Apr 29 2008, 08:32 PM~10535707
> *is WWT coming to CALI at all?
> *


I think it's mainly a tx tour.....


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Apr 29 2008, 09:36 PM~10535765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i know this one didnt even run...they were pushing this one in...my boy was driving his shit all the way across town....     and the 61 was cleaner than that was..


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 29 2008, 09:51 PM~10535975
> *:tongue:
> *


     TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 29 2008, 08:54 PM~10535336
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Apr 29 2008, 08:17 PM~10535566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*That's sick!*


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 29 2008, 10:13 PM~10536271
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 29 2008, 10:16 PM~10536313
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:| :| :| :|


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:| :| :| :|


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:| :| :| :|


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:| :| :| :|


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:| :| :| :|


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:| :| :| :|


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: seven times on that assssss.......



TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 29 2008, 10:25 PM~10536427
> *
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

smiley battle :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 29 2008, 10:29 PM~10536481
> *smiley battle :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

it worked.... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

going to bed, ill get ya tommorrow.... :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 29 2008, 10:33 PM~10536556
> *:uh:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: 







goodnight :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Apr 29 2008, 10:36 PM~10536594
> *TTT
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 29 2008, 10:33 PM~10536551
> *it worked.... :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


YOU CAN'T BEAT MIKLO THIS WAY, YOU HAVE TO GO TO THE CINCO DE MAYO TOPIC AND DO IT. :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 29 2008, 10:36 PM~10536609
> *YOU CAN'T BEAT MIKLO THIS WAY, YOU HAVE TO GO TO THE CINCO DE MAYO TOPIC AND DO IT. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 dammit, thought it was the "official" topic...ill get both of em    :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:loco:
boys can never hang,I'll b up all nite


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

any point updates?


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 29 2008, 10:40 PM~10536666
> *:loco:
> boys can never hang,I'll b up all nite
> *


and i got ya all day long sweetie.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 30 2008, 08:02 AM~10539353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what about the bikes????


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

now that I got that info I can probably go ahead and send out the newsletter.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 30 2008, 09:40 AM~10539867
> *TTT
> *


ttt....................you again.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

yea me again :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 30 2008, 09:48 AM~10539919
> *yea me again :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ................TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:tongue:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 30 2008, 09:49 AM~10539924
> *:tongue:
> *


CAN YOU HANG??????     





TTT :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ya'll boys doing it on computer I'm working on a slow azz sidekick......but it keeps ya'll on ur toes,so I'm going to try my best to hang:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ROLLERZONLY 24/7, *FunkytownRoller*, knightsgirl19

*What's good Chad Dawg!*


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 30 2008, 09:54 AM~10539970
> *ya'll boys doing it on computer I'm working on a slow azz sidekick......but it keeps ya'll on ur toes,so I'm going to try my best to hang:biggrin:
> *


YEP...Im slackin at work..... :biggrin: 



ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

oh yea ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZONLY 24/7_@Apr 30 2008, 09:55 AM~10539971
> *ROLLERZONLY 24/7, FunkytownRoller, knightsgirl19
> 
> What's good Chad Dawg!
> *


not much bROther, ready to go to another show.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ready for Denver too....how bout you...?




TTT :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 30 2008, 09:57 AM~10539992
> *
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: 



you forgot......TTT :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

well I'm not even @ wrk yet, and we don't have access to interanet @ wrk so I have to use my phone,but what can u do


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 30 2008, 09:57 AM~10539992
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

HAHAHA

Who posted in: WEGO Tour ("official topic")
Poster Posts 
FunkytownRoller 64 
knightsgirl19 54 
MiKLO 42 
mrouija 21 
newhopper 18 
Bitter Sweet 16 
GABRIEL(SCARFACE) 13 
$RO-KUSTOMKING$ 9 
miggy254 8 
tito_ls 8 
SA ROLLERZ 7 
MsDani 6 
impala_ss_in_atx 5 
Dualhex02 4 
ENGRAVER 4 
rug442 4 
84 BLAZER 4 
Cut N 3's 4 
WEGOWEB.ORG 3 
DA_SQUID 3 
unique27 3 
73monte 3 
ChipsNQueso 2 
TRUE EMINENCE 2 
Homie Styln 2 
BUD 2 
Str8crazy80 2 
ROLLERZONLY 24/7 2 
$Rollin Rich$ 82 2 
cadillac_pimpin 2 
People's Choice 2 
Girly_Lowrider 1 
lowlow81 1 
LOWLIFE76 1 
4pumpedTLon20s 1 
~GRAND HUSTLE~ 1 
tlrepresenta 1 
Lord Goofy 1 
D-TOWN 78 1 
impala65 1 
mac2lac 1 
POORHISPANIC 1 
SLOLOW 1 
tx regulater 254 1 
214RIDERZ 1 
Emperor Goofy 1 
KRAZYTOYZ 1 
Medusa 1 
ROlando 1 
WestTexas_lowlow 1 
B Ron 1 
BIG JAY 1 
93caddy 1 
sugardaddy 1 
playamade 1 
knight 1 
drop'em 1 
PROVOK 1 
BACKYARDPROMOTIONS 1 
POONJAB63 1 

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

post a pic of ur ride since were going to be here all day :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

Not mine anymore, sold it in feb. but this was it....











now my kids are rollin....










ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

post whores raise ur hands :wave:





Come on funky put em up 


TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 30 2008, 10:08 AM~10540086
> *post whores raise ur hands :wave:
> Come on funky put em up
> TTT
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
now a you post a pic of you....    

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

oh congrats on the find.......I'll try and sneek on da interanet @ wrk and post a pic of my bike


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

c last post ^^^^


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 30 2008, 10:12 AM~10540114
> *oh congrats on the find.......I'll try and sneek on da interanet @ wrk and post a pic of my bike
> *


THANKS....YOU GOT A CAR OR JUST A BIKE????





TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

top of the pg now that's how u take down a motherfu*ker


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

right now just a bike looking 4 a car but don't know what I want to do yet.....


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 30 2008, 10:18 AM~10540176
> *right now just a bike looking 4 a car but don't know what I want to do yet.....
> *


Im gonna get another car in a while too...just takin a break...




TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

my hubby is on look out for a car as well right now we this drive a buick on 22" it's our daily


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 30 2008, 10:20 AM~10540195
> *my hubby is on look out for a car as well right now we this drive a buick on 22" it's our daily
> *


A BUICK ON 22"... :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: 


J/K..................TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

damn I habe to go get ready for wrk I'll b back after I get dressed (4 wrk)


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 30 2008, 10:22 AM~10540214
> *damn I habe to go get ready for wrk I'll b back after I get dressed (4 wrk)
> *


DAMN.....YOU NEKKID??????



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:0 nekkid?!?! 








Get the new Wheeled Events e-Zine coming out today with info about the WWT and other carshows....get your carshow listed...suggest articles and features for future issues.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Taking advantage of my absence...


























O yea
TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


BACK ALREADY


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 30 2008, 10:40 AM~10540393
> *Taking advantage of my absence...
> O yea
> TTT
> *


YA KNOW IT....HOWD YOU GET DRESSED SO QUICK....????YOU DID REMEMBER TO PUT ON CHONIES RIGHT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


*FunkytownRoller 97 
knightsgirl19 65 *MiKLO 42 
mrouija 21 
newhopper 18 
Bitter Sweet 16 
GABRIEL(SCARFACE) 13 
$RO-KUSTOMKING$ 9 
miggy254 8 
tito_ls 8 
SA ROLLERZ 7 
Dualhex02 6 
MsDani 6 
impala_ss_in_atx 5 
ENGRAVER 4 
rug442 4 
84 BLAZER 4 
Cut N 3's 4 
WEGOWEB.ORG 3 
DA_SQUID 3 
unique27 3 
73monte 3 
ChipsNQueso 2 
TRUE EMINENCE 2 
Homie Styln 2 
BUD 2 
Str8crazy80 2 
ROLLERZONLY 24/7 2 
$Rollin Rich$ 82 2 
cadillac_pimpin 2 
People's Choice 2 
Girly_Lowrider 1 
lowlow81 1 
LOWLIFE76 1 
4pumpedTLon20s 1 
~GRAND HUSTLE~ 1 
tlrepresenta 1 
Lord Goofy 1 
D-TOWN 78 1 
impala65 1 
mac2lac 1 
POORHISPANIC 1 
SLOLOW 1 
tx regulater 254 1 
214RIDERZ 1 
Emperor Goofy 1 
KRAZYTOYZ 1 
Medusa 1 
ROlando 1 
WestTexas_lowlow 1 
B Ron 1 
BIG JAY 1 
93caddy 1 
sugardaddy 1 
playamade 1 
knight 1 
drop'em 1 
PROVOK 1 
BACKYARDPROMOTIONS 1 
POONJAB63 1 


TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


THATS how you take a motherf***er down....


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Sidekick in 1 hand and makeup in the other


















TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 30 2008, 10:43 AM~10540421
> *Sidekick in 1 hand and makeup in the other
> TTT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 







dont even know you but pictureing that is pretty amusing...


TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Phone posting is slow but I don't give up....just like lowriding


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 30 2008, 10:47 AM~10540452
> *Phone posting is slow but I don't give up....just like lowriding
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

You triple posting whore you...




That's cheating











O yea TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

You triple posting whore you...




That's cheating











O yea TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 30 2008, 10:51 AM~10540485
> *You triple posting whore you...
> That's cheating
> O yea TTT
> *


actually thats the server, not me... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 





TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Rocha is my last name post whoreing is da game :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 30 2008, 10:55 AM~10540519
> *Rocha is my last name post whoreing is da game :biggrin:
> *


do you happen to know any Rocha's from Hearne...



TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 30 2008, 10:58 AM~10540554
> *
> *


Is that a yes or no....




TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:dunno: don't think so


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 30 2008, 11:01 AM~10540578
> *:dunno: don't think so
> *


even know where hearne is???



TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nono:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 30 2008, 11:04 AM~10540619
> *:nono:
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: 


ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

But I don't even know half my family


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:twak:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

:wow:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Apr 30 2008, 11:11 AM~10540708
> *:wow:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 



TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 30 2008, 11:12 AM~10540715
> *:angry:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: you give up????


TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:angel:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Never!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 30 2008, 11:13 AM~10540726
> *:angel:
> *


hahahahaha




TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 30 2008, 11:13 AM~10540726
> *:angel:
> *


hahaha


TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Never!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 30 2008, 11:23 AM~10540788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


disregard my email john... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Were did u go?? Potty break??


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 30 2008, 11:29 AM~10540838
> *Were did u go?? Potty break??
> *


nah, had a few calls come in...going there now



TTT :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


MAN YOU JUST DONT GIVE UP DO YA....?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

text "wheeled" to 68398 to join the WheeledEvents group txt service. Part of the Wheeled Events Mag e-Zine 










reply "stop" to 68398 to leave the Wheeled Events group and stop receiving TX area car show updates.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


FunkytownRoller 151 
knightsgirl19 88 
MiKLO 42 
mrouija 22 
newhopper 18 
Bitter Sweet 16 
GABRIEL(SCARFACE) 13 
$RO-KUSTOMKING$ 9 
miggy254 8 
tito_ls 8 
SA ROLLERZ 7 
Dualhex02 6 
MsDani 6 
impala_ss_in_atx 5 
ENGRAVER 4 
rug442 4 
84 BLAZER 4 
Cut N 3's 4 
WEGOWEB.ORG 3 
DA_SQUID 3 
unique27 3 
73monte 3 
ChipsNQueso 2 
TRUE EMINENCE 2 
Homie Styln 2 
BUD 2 
Str8crazy80 2 
ROLLERZONLY 24/7 2 
$Rollin Rich$ 82 2 
cadillac_pimpin 2 
People's Choice 2 
toxiconer 2 
Girly_Lowrider 1 
lowlow81 1 
LOWLIFE76 1 
4pumpedTLon20s 1 
~GRAND HUSTLE~ 1 
tlrepresenta 1 
Lord Goofy 1 
D-TOWN 78 1 
impala65 1 
mac2lac 1 
POORHISPANIC 1 
SLOLOW 1 
tx regulater 254 1 
214RIDERZ 1 
Emperor Goofy 1 
KRAZYTOYZ 1 
Medusa 1 
ROlando 1 
WestTexas_lowlow 1 
B Ron 1 
BIG JAY 1 
93caddy 1 
sugardaddy 1 
playamade 1 
knight 1 
drop'em 1 
PROVOK 1 
BACKYARDPROMOTIONS 1 
POONJAB63 1 



ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

whoa this TTT thing is outta hand IMO. theres so many TTTs that you cant find any pertinent info. It would be nice to have someone doing this to keep the shows on main page but maybe try some back and forth convo or something :0 :cheesy:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 30 2008, 11:50 AM~10541028
> *whoa this TTT thing is outta hand IMO.  theres so many TTTs that you cant find any pertinent info.  It would be nice to have someone doing this to keep the shows on main page but maybe try some back and forth convo or something :0  :cheesy:
> *


hahaha....we been talking....a lil bit :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

No I told u I dont


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 30 2008, 10:52 AM~10541041
> *hahaha....we been talking....a lil bit  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> TTT
> *



Mayne, well if there isnt one thing I appreciate more, its determination.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 30 2008, 11:59 AM~10541097
> *Mayne, well if there isnt one thing I appreciate more, its determination.
> *


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Dont forget to text "wheeled" to 68398 to join the txt msg group for Wheeled Events Mag e-Zine and TXT service.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

everybody text now!!!!!


TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

everybody text now!!!!!


TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

2008 SUMMER CUSTOM CAR SHOW EXPLOZION
WEGO TOUR STOP #5

SUNDAY, JUNE 1ST

SAN MARCOS, TEXAS

HAYS CIVIC CENTER

WILL HAVE CLASSES FOR ALL CUSTOM CARS!

CONFIRMED PERFORMANCES ....... TRAE......ESG......CADDY KARTEL.....WITH OTHERS TO BE ANNOUNCED.

PRE-REGISTRATION FORMS CAN BE FOUND ON WWW.MYSPACE.COM/MENMPROMOTIONS

GET THE FORMS IN TO RESERVE YOUR SPOT!

SEE YOU ON THE 1ST OF THE MONTH!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

:0 




> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Apr 30 2008, 10:08 AM~10541195
> *2008 SUMMER CUSTOM CAR SHOW EXPLOZION
> WEGO TOUR STOP #5
> 
> ...


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Apr 30 2008, 12:08 PM~10541195
> *2008 SUMMER CUSTOM CAR SHOW EXPLOZION
> WEGO TOUR STOP #5
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Apr 30 2008, 11:08 AM~10541195
> *2008 SUMMER CUSTOM CAR SHOW EXPLOZION
> WEGO TOUR STOP #5
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

The point card looks good. Yall wanna bet that a rollerz only member will be taking a championship in all catagories except HOP n Bike? I got $100



> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 30 2008, 09:23 AM~10540788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wave: hello everybody


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 30 2008, 10:18 AM~10541304
> *:wave: hello everybody
> *



after 1 hour of posting faces n ttt, you decide to say HELLO EVERYBODY................................... what are you smoking on girl.....?


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 30 2008, 12:21 PM~10541336
> *after 1 hour of posting faces n ttt, you decide to say HELLO EVERYBODY...................................  what are you smoking on girl.....?
> *


she said hi to me...but we were the only ones in here...


TTT


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 30 2008, 11:23 AM~10541352
> *she said hi to me...but we were the only ones in here...
> TTT
> *


Now if she had said hi everybody and no one was in here, THEN i'd think she was smokin somethin :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Apr 30 2008, 11:21 AM~10541336
> *after 1 hour of posting faces n ttt, you decide to say HELLO EVERYBODY...................................  what are you smoking on girl.....?
> *


sorry and a special hello to Drop' em



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

still smoking


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

up up up


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

up up up


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

up up up


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

I see ya tryin to catch up.....TTT




hey Troy, call me bRO


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

:wow:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

:scrutinize:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:buttkick:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:angry: 






















































im moody






























:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 30 2008, 02:17 PM~10542359
> *:angry:
> im moody
> :biggrin:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by toxiconer_@Apr 30 2008, 01:20 PM~10542385
> *:loco:
> *



a lil............................ :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:around:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:werd:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

not quitting


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Back up


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 30 2008, 02:22 PM~10542401
> *a lil............................ :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

*TTT*


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt........im back


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ur lucky I had some meetings 2 day :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

post whoring at its best


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 30 2008, 05:21 PM~10543881
> * ur lucky I had some meetings 2 day :biggrin:
> *


YOU REALLY THINK SO DONT YA....


Who posted in: WEGO Tour ("official topic")
Poster Posts 
FunkytownRoller 270 
knightsgirl19 156 
MiKLO 42


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

I may be behind but I won't give up :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 30 2008, 11:23 AM~10540788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BLVD ACES 3rd Place, not bad, first time out, not even breaking a sweat. Good job BLVD ACES.


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Apr 30 2008, 06:05 PM~10544896
> *BLVD ACES 3rd Place, not bad, first time out, not even breaking a sweat. Good job BLVD ACES.
> *


x2


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:buttkick: :around: :rofl: :nono:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

up


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^^^


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Im never gonna win this but I dont quit.......Up For WEGO






Texas



:thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 30 2008, 06:42 PM~10545217
> *^^^^^^
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT






:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

will you fuckin stop. all your gonna get is a dumb ass award for having nothing else to do :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

dumb ass award here I come


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

it's boring @ wrk all me and funky r doing is having fun.......didn't know smileys could offend :dunno:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

where r u funky :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 29 2008, 09:52 AM~10530919
> *Man everyone, we don't do this full time!  I will get on it tonight and should have update by the morning!
> 
> As for the green drop top, what was the guys name?
> *


Been there done that! I don't envy you. It's a lot of work.


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt...tryin to catch up huh????


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt...tryin to catch up huh????


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt...tryin to catch up huh????


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt...tryin to catch up huh????


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt...tryin to catch up huh????


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

Think we should tell them the award is show specific? Meaning it's for the show's topic not the wego topic??? 

They going to be mad now.... :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WEGOWEB.ORG_@Apr 30 2008, 10:12 PM~10546797
> *Think we should tell them the award is show specific? Meaning it's for the show's topic not the wego topic???
> 
> They going to be mad now.... :biggrin:
> *


THATS WHAT I WAS TOLD BUT DIDNT KNOW FOR SURE, THATS WHY I GOT A JUMP ON THE OTHER ONE TOO... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

yea I know but I'm having fun.......plus I have a jump on a show already :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WEGOWEB.ORG_@Apr 30 2008, 10:12 PM~10546797
> *Think we should tell them the award is show specific? Meaning it's for the show's topic not the wego topic???
> 
> They going to be mad now.... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT



AGAIN


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

DOSE ANY 1 KNOW HOW MUCH MULLA THEY GIVING AWAY FOR DA HOP n AUSTIN


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 30 2008, 08:56 AM~10539985
> *not much bROther, ready to go to another show.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  ready for Denver too....how bout you...?
> TTT  :biggrin:
> *


*Hell yeah bRO, we gonna go live in the 303 :cheesy: *


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I already know these two decisions will be very unpopular, but here goes:

1.) Upon further review, the judging committee determined two bikes to be different frames from the first show to the second, therefore, the points will not be carried over from the first show to the next.

2.) Due to the volume of score sheet requests (people trying to check their wego scores), we will no longer send out score sheets. Honestly, we just have too much on our plate to send out 50 some score sheets as well. If you have specific questions about your entry/vehicle, let us know at the show or via email/pm/etc. and we will give you the best, most honest advice we can. 

I will be more than happy to answer your questions in Austin this weekend...just grab me at the show!


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Apr 30 2008, 11:16 PM~10548261
> *I already know these two decisions will be very unpopular, but here goes:
> 
> 1.) Upon further review, the judging committee determined two bikes to be different frames from the first show to the second, therefore, the points will not be carried over from the first show to the next.
> ...


 how can we get are scores


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 1 2008, 12:16 AM~10548261
> *I already know these two decisions will be very unpopular, but here goes:
> 
> 1.) Upon further review, the judging committee determined two bikes to be different frames from the first show to the second, therefore, the points will not be carried over from the first show to the next.
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 1 2008, 12:16 AM~10548261
> *I already know these two decisions will be very unpopular, but here goes:
> 
> 1.) Upon further review, the judging committee determined two bikes to be different frames from the first show to the second, therefore, the points will not be carried over from the first show to the next.
> ...


new standings If any


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

I DONT THINK IT WAS THE JUDGES I THINK IT WAS THE PEOPLE WITH LOWER POINTS BIKES THAT ARE COMPLAINING. BUT THATS OK I CAN HANDLE MAKING UP RULES AS YOU GO. ANY NEW RULES FOR AUSTIN SHOW I NEED TO KNOW ABOUT????????????????????


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

Whats up Rollerz


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

COME N TO A SHOW SOON


----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$ (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $RO-KUSTOMKING$_@May 4 2008, 09:24 PM~10574271
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Good show at Austin Tx


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

It turned out to be a beautiful day. Which my grand kids could have been there. Jalen (Charlie Chuck) loves the car shows. Just like her momma use to and still does.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

great show yesterday :thumbsup:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani+May 5 2008, 01:08 PM~10580166-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are you tryin to pull a funkytown??? j/k :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

just thought i would give you guys my opinion

i thought the awards ceremony yesterday sucked ass because all you did was call out numbers :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 


need to at the very least say the club name..... persons name would be nice too....


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 5 2008, 08:30 PM~10582705
> *just thought i would give you guys my opinion
> 
> i thought the awards ceremony yesterday sucked ass because all you did was call out numbers  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> ...



do they do every show like that? cuz yesterday's show was the first one i was able to make it to this year.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 5 2008, 08:30 PM~10582705
> *just thought i would give you guys my opinion
> 
> i thought the awards ceremony yesterday sucked ass because all you did was call out numbers  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> ...



oh yea and another thing yea that would be nice to hear the person's name or car club name cuz id like to see who i competed against cuz they just fly through the numbers and you see about 4 or 5 people up there at a time gettin their award and you dont know who is who ... i know the ones who had SUV's were like wtf? wha bout me?


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 5 2008, 02:16 PM~10580247
> *are you tryin to pull a funkytown??? j/k  :biggrin:
> *


U know it! actually my computer messed up and it posted it 3 times..lol barely noticed that now lol


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 5 2008, 07:30 PM~10582705
> *just thought i would give you guys my opinion
> 
> i thought the awards ceremony yesterday sucked ass because all you did was call out numbers  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> ...


Hmmm... that could work to...but hey ur in RO everytime someone in ya'lls club one its was like a party... screams n stuff so regaurdless if they called out the car club name...I knew when someone from RO one something... so :thumbsup: 

makes me wish I could show my bike on the wego tour...


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@May 5 2008, 09:11 PM~10583140
> *Hmmm... that could work to...but hey ur in RO everytime someone in ya'lls club one its was like a party... screams n stuff so regaurdless if they called out the car club name...I knew when someone from RO one something... so :thumbsup:
> 
> makes me wish I could show my bike on the wego tour...
> *


what about the rest of the clubs and the individuals :dunno:


its just makes for a better atmosphere when you announce names and clubs

we are not in inmates, we demand to be called by our names!!!


.... im a retard, don't listen to me :|


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 5 2008, 03:16 PM~10580247
> *are you tryin to pull a funkytown??? j/k  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 5 2008, 10:04 PM~10583815
> *what about the rest of the clubs and the individuals :dunno:
> its just makes for a better atmosphere when you announce names and clubs
> 
> ...


 :loco: :werd: :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

I'd like what car won. Like for example " Joe Shmoe with the 19*$ chevy whatevers.. "


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

any updates yet????


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I will do the math on the club championship tonight....but I know Rollerz is in the lead...with Knights of Pleasure and Dallas Lowriders showing hard! (You all made me late for work today updating this stuff...I gotta go!)


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 6 2008, 11:44 AM~10588795
> *I will do the math on the club championship tonight....but I know Rollerz is in the lead...with Knights of Pleasure and Dallas Lowriders showing hard! (You all made me late for work today updating this stuff...I gotta go!)
> 
> 
> ...



SORRY to hear that bro.  :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 5 2008, 09:04 PM~10583815
> *what about the rest of the clubs and the individuals :dunno:
> its just makes for a better atmosphere when you announce names and clubs
> 
> ...


Thats cool. Sometimes though, people's handwriting is so illegible its impossible to read or they get their panties in a bunch if you mispronounce the name. No one is ever happy. :uh:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

big props to all the winners


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@May 6 2008, 04:20 PM~10591990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that orange thing a lowrider


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 6 2008, 06:32 PM~10592109
> *is that orange thing a lowrider
> *


should have a sub chapter, call it dallas donks....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 6 2008, 05:11 PM~10592452
> *should have a sub chapter, call it dallas donks....
> *


diggin the avatar TTT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 6 2008, 08:26 PM~10593116
> *diggin the avatar  TTT
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 6 2008, 11:44 AM~10588795
> *I will do the math on the club championship tonight....but I know Rollerz is in the lead...with Knights of Pleasure and Dallas Lowriders showing hard! (You all made me late for work today updating this stuff...I gotta go!)
> 
> 
> ...


thx for fixin the prob :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

The big R.O is on top. Were taking over


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

The big R.O is on top. Were taking over


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 6 2008, 04:32 PM~10592109
> *is that orange thing a lowrider
> *


no sir its not but we dont discriminate on peoples styles of building rides....


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 6 2008, 05:11 PM~10592452
> *should have a sub chapter, call it dallas donks....
> *


we got something in the works for that , but good looking out bro....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@May 7 2008, 05:17 PM~10602254
> *no sir its not but we dont discriminate on peoples styles of building rides....
> *


i think he said that because of your club name


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@May 7 2008, 04:22 PM~10602284
> *i think he said that because of your club name
> *


i understand that it makes perfect sence....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@May 7 2008, 05:35 PM~10602371
> *i understand that it makes perfect sence....
> *


how many donks yall have?


----------



## $ExclusivE CEO$ (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

CAN YOU SAY "WEGO TOUR CHAMPIONS" !!!!








:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@May 9 2008, 10:09 AM~10616143
> *CAN YOU SAY "WEGO TOUR CHAMPIONS" !!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@May 9 2008, 10:09 AM~10616143
> *CAN YOU SAY "WEGO TOUR CHAMPIONS" !!!!
> 
> 
> ...


DIFFERENT CLUBS PERO SAME BLOOD !!!! WE ALL FAMILIA HOMIES !!!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@May 9 2008, 10:09 AM~10616143
> *CAN YOU SAY "WEGO TOUR CHAMPIONS" !!!!
> 
> 
> ...


y yes i can in 2008 :biggrin:


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 9 2008, 03:16 PM~10618326
> *y yes i can in 2008 :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

so much for TTT'n on the Victoria Show page.. i guess Knightsgirl and Funkytown took it to the extreme lol and they shut it down. i thought it was a joke at first but you really cant post a comment on there anymore


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 10 2008, 11:43 AM~10622966
> *so much for TTT'n on the Victoria Show page.. i guess Knightsgirl and Funkytown took it to the extreme lol and they shut it down.  i thought it was a joke at first but you really cant post a comment on there anymore
> *


Funny.....it was fun while it lasted.....but u put a challenge out there and I'm gonna take it....lol




















O yea







TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 10 2008, 11:43 AM~10622966
> *so much for TTT'n on the Victoria Show page.. i guess Knightsgirl and Funkytown took it to the extreme lol and they shut it down.  i thought it was a joke at first but you really cant post a comment on there anymore
> *


i was on her ass last night too...i caught her slippin...     like she said, there should be an award for getting a topic locked... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@May 9 2008, 11:09 AM~10616143
> *CAN YOU SAY "WEGO TOUR CHAMPIONS" !!!!
> 
> 
> ...


NO!!!!!!!!!!!!CAN YOU SAY ROLLERZ ONLY TAKING OVER TEXAS


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*KOP *


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@May 10 2008, 12:46 PM~10623685
> *NO!!!!!!!!!!!!CAN YOU SAY ROLLERZ ONLY TAKING OVER TEXAS
> 
> 
> ...




NO!!!!!!!!!!CAN U SAY BEEN THERE DONE THAT. :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 27 2008, 09:20 PM~9798934
> *After a lot of consideration, we have decided to keep the tour in Texas for 2008 (although we do plan on expanding on '09!).  Anyways, there are a few dates still be be announced, but here is a basic list of the tour right now:
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for making a Texas Tour!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@May 12 2008, 11:54 AM~10635934
> *Thanks for making a Texas Tour!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@May 11 2008, 07:41 PM~10631042
> *NO!!!!!!!!!!CAN U SAY BEEN THERE DONE THAT.  :biggrin:
> *


CAN YOU SAY WE BOTTLE POPPIN, ALL THE HOES JOCKIN BEATS STEADY KNOCKING MIDDLE OF THE STAGE GOT THE WHLOE CLUB ROCKIN ***** U CAN HATE BUT YOUR BITCH STAEDY WATCHIN, ROLLERZ ONLY 4 LIFE TEXAS TAKEOVER


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

THIS HOW ROLLERZ ONLY DOES IT, SLIM THUG AND GORLLIA ZOE,


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@May 13 2008, 12:35 AM~10641555
> *THIS HOW ROLLERZ ONLY DOES IT, SLIM THUG AND GORLLIA ZOE,
> 
> 
> ...


this yesterday????


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 12 2008, 11:37 PM~10641574
> *this yesterday????
> *


YEAH


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@May 12 2008, 01:54 PM~10635934
> *Thanks for making a Texas Tour!
> *


PUT WEST TX UP ON THIS BIOTCH 

CALL THIS MUG THE I-35 show detour 45


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@May 13 2008, 12:42 AM~10641617
> *YEAH
> *


GOD DAMMIT I KNEW I SHOULD HAVE STAYED DAMMIT!!!!

SUN OF A BIOTCH I DIDNT KNOW YALL WAS GOING TO BE PARTYING!!!!

i showed up thier at the club right after, left to go eat....was going to go back but said fuck it...mutha fucka!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

TTT



hey thats one point for me :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@May 12 2008, 10:33 PM~10641541
> *CAN YOU SAY WE BOTTLE POPPIN, ALL THE HOES JOCKIN BEATS STEADY KNOCKING MIDDLE OF THE STAGE GOT THE WHLOE CLUB ROCKIN ***** U CAN HATE BUT YOUR BITCH STAEDY WATCHIN, ROLLERZ ONLY 4 LIFE TEXAS TAKEOVER
> 
> 
> ...



i tip my hat off to u. u hang around with rappers and pop bottles. sounds like fun when i grow up i wanna be like u. NNNOOOOTTTTT :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@May 12 2008, 10:33 PM~10641541
> *CAN YOU SAY WE BOTTLE POPPIN, ALL THE HOES JOCKIN BEATS STEADY KNOCKING MIDDLE OF THE STAGE GOT THE WHLOE CLUB ROCKIN ***** U CAN HATE BUT YOUR BITCH STAEDY WATCHIN, ROLLERZ ONLY 4 LIFE TEXAS TAKEOVER
> 
> 
> ...




I WANNA BE LIKE U WHEN I GROW UP.
























































































*NNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOTTTTTTTTTTT*


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

:werd:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

WHATS UP WITH IT DALLAS LOWRIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:0


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@May 13 2008, 07:52 PM~10648568
> *I WANNA BE LIKE U WHEN I GROW UP.
> NNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOTTTTTTTTTTT
> *


I love haters they motivate me


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@May 13 2008, 10:55 PM~10650976
> *I love haters they motivate me
> *


 1 CHAPTER IS ALL WE NEED !!! RESPECT ALL PERO FEAR NONE !!!
YA MADE YA'S STATEMENT IN D-TOWN PERO WE STILL ON TOP OF YO GAME !!! 









SLOWLY CREEPIN UP !!!!!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@May 14 2008, 07:53 AM~10651844
> *1 CHAPTER IS ALL WE NEED !!! RESPECT ALL PERO FEAR NONE !!!
> YA MADE YA'S STATEMENT IN D-TOWN PERO WE STILL ON TOP OF YO GAME  !!!
> 
> ...


oh top of our game, doubt it homie...just cause you walk around holding your trophy form last year and trying to hold your plaque in the air dont mean shit....just remember, you got that trophy BEFORE the R.O. decided to try and get it...that tour was small last year, every one knows it, so you beat out a few clubs who happened to show up...you can hate all you want homies, fact is, the R.O. is taking over


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@May 14 2008, 07:53 AM~10651844
> *1 CHAPTER IS ALL WE NEED !!! RESPECT ALL PERO FEAR NONE !!!
> YA MADE YA'S STATEMENT IN D-TOWN PERO WE STILL ON TOP OF YO GAME  !!!
> 
> ...


are we looking at the same card....cause they way i see it ya'll are 57 entries behind.....you've only had 37 in 3 shows, how do you figure "slowly creepin up"??????


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@May 14 2008, 07:53 AM~10651844
> *1 CHAPTER IS ALL WE NEED !!! RESPECT ALL PERO FEAR NONE !!!
> YA MADE YA'S STATEMENT IN D-TOWN PERO WE STILL ON TOP OF YO GAME  !!!
> 
> ...



it wouldn't make much sense to have any more chapters since you have dallas in the name :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 15 2008, 02:58 PM~10663008
> *it wouldn't make much sense to have any more chapters since you have dallas in the name  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 15 2008, 02:58 PM~10663008
> *it wouldn't make much sense to have any more chapters since you have dallas in the name  :biggrin:
> *


 :burn:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

*CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG !!!!!!!!!!
SHIT HOMIES YES WE GOT IT LAST YEAR AND YES YALL WILL MOST LIKELY GET IT THIS YEAR AND WE WILL SHOW RESPECT TO THAT !!!! 
SO FOR ALL !!!!! LETS JUST MAKE THA WEGO TOUR A BAD ASS REPLACEMENT FOR LOWRIDER MAGAZINE, SELLING OUT ON TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!! 
I WILL BE GLAD TO SEE THA R.O. TAKE IT AND ADD IT TO THA ROLLERZ LEGACY!!!
AND AS FOR TAKING OVER TEXAS WERE NOT THE ONLY CLUB IN TEXAS HOMIES!!!
KNIGHTS OF PLEASURE IN AUSTIN SHOWS STRONG AS WELL AS BOULEVARD ACES AND MANY MORE, SO I THINK IT WOULD BE GOOD TO SHOW SOME RESPECT TO ALL OF THEM AS WELL!!!MAYBE A CHAPTER CHAMPION WOULD BE COOL!!! AND IF R.O. CAN TAKE THAT ONE TOO MORE POWER TO YA!!!
THIS IS ALL SAID WITH RESPECT TO ALL!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@May 14 2008, 07:53 AM~10651844
> *1 CHAPTER IS ALL WE NEED !!! RESPECT ALL PERO FEAR NONE !!!
> YA MADE YA'S STATEMENT IN D-TOWN PERO WE STILL ON TOP OF YO GAME  !!!
> 
> ...


y'all started it :dunno:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Chapter Champion? Interesting idea....we will have some big announcements about half-way through the tour (including increasing some cash awards and maybe adding a class or two....)

See you at the next show!


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

Is there anything against que'n @ da Vic show?? :dunno:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Also, don't forget, Victoria is the next FULL POINTS event. Each car entry is worth 2 at a full points show.... so the full points shows are BIG!

That goes for:
- Tiempos Locos in August (Longview, TX)
- Fiestas Patrias in September (Austin, TX)
- and of course, the tour championship, Los Magnificos in November (Houston, TX) --- it looks like it will be pushed back to November 16th this year (due to football and other events at Reliant). Mark your calendars (it's not final, but we will have final word soon!)


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 15 2008, 08:51 PM~10665516
> *Is there anything against que'n @ da Vic show?? :dunno:
> *


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@May 15 2008, 08:51 PM~10665516
> *Is there anything against que'n @ da Vic show?? :dunno:
> *


YEAH MAN, THIS GIRL IS READY TO GET HER GRUB ONNNN.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 15 2008, 08:08 PM~10665146
> *y'all started it :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@May 15 2008, 06:47 PM~10664991
> *CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG !!!!!!!!!!
> SHIT HOMIES YES WE GOT IT LAST YEAR AND YES YALL WILL MOST LIKELY GET IT THIS YEAR AND WE WILL SHOW RESPECT TO THAT !!!!
> SO FOR ALL !!!!! LETS JUST MAKE THA WEGO TOUR A BAD ASS REPLACEMENT FOR LOWRIDER MAGAZINE, SELLING OUT ON TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



X2..


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

how you gonna say lets all get along when your the one starting shit.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

we can take any title we want to


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 15 2008, 08:35 PM~10666344
> *we can take any title  we want to
> *



SAY HOMIE,IF THIS SHIT HURTS YOU THAT BAD TO B TALKIN SHIT OVER THE NET,THEN YOU HAVE NO IDEA WHAT LOWRIDING MEANS ............
BACK IN DA DAYS IT WAS ABOUT CRUISIN DA BLVD. IN A FILA LONGER THEN THA VEGAS STRIP PERO OF ALL C.C. 

MY HOMIE "G" GAVE YA PROPS AND RESPECTS & YOU COME OUT WITH MORE 
SHIT COMIN OUT OF YOUR MOUTH ..............

THERE'S A LEGACY IN LOWRIDERS HOMIE,WE TRYIN TO KEEP IT THAT WAY,HEAD HIGH & RIDE LOW,PERO COMO RAZA !!!!!!!!

MY 2 PENNIES MAY NOT MEAN MUCH TO YOU LOCO PERO DON'T SPOIL IT FOR EVERYBODY ELSE WHO ARE HERE TO MAKE IT WHAT IT IS ..........

"9-LIVES" 
DE LOS 
"DALLAS LOWRIDERS"


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

it doesnt hurt me at all. i know what lowriding means, and it is not a car on 30 in rims. and as far as hiding behind a computer, im at every show .


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 16 2008, 04:43 AM~10668951
> *it doesnt hurt me at all. i know what lowriding means, and it is not a car on 30 in rims. and as far as hiding behind a computer, im at every show .
> *



IT AIN'T BOUT HIDING BEHIND A COMPUTER HOMIE,IT'S ABOUT HOW YOU CARRY YOURSELF WHEN RESPECT AND PROPS ARE GIVEN TO YOU,YOU SOUNDING OFF LIKE THE WORLD NEEDS TO BOW DOWN TO YOU...............

YO LIKE I SAID B4 HOMIE,WE FAMA..............DIFFERENT C.C. PERO SAME COLOR OF BLOOD HOMIE !!! 

SO LIKE MY HOMIE SAID "CAN'T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG" !!!

ORALE, WE ALL ARE ON A MISSION,SO GOOD LUCK HOMIES !!


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

WERENT YOU THE ONE WHO ORIGINALLY POSTED THIS, SO WHAT, WE SUPPOSED TO READ THIS AND NOT SAY NOTHING, IF THATS WHAT YOU THINK YOU GOT ANOTHER THING COMING HOMIE...






> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@May 14 2008, 07:53 AM~10651844
> *1 CHAPTER IS ALL WE NEED !!! RESPECT ALL PERO FEAR NONE !!!
> YA MADE YA'S STATEMENT IN D-TOWN PEROSLOWLY CREEPIN UP !!!!!
> *


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG. WE JUST NEED TO SHOW AT THE SHOWS AND NOT BE BUMPIN ON THE INTERNET. THAT GOES FOR BOTH CLUBS. THERES ALOT OF SHIT TALKIN GOIN ON AND ITS NOT GONNA AMOUNT TO SHIT. CUZ IN THE END NO MATTER WHO WINS WE R STILL GONNA BE HERE AND NEXT THERE WILL BE ANOTHER CLUB CHAMPIONSHIOP UP FOR GRABS. AND GUESS WHAT IT WILL BE DALLAS LOWRIDERS AND ROLLERZ ONLY AGAIN TRYING TO GET IT. SO NO MATTER WHO GETS IT, IT WILL BE FUN FOR THE SPORT OF LOWRIDING IN TEXAS. WE NEED TO STOP ALL THE SHIT TALKING AND JUST HAVE FUN AT THESE SHOWS WHILE THERE R STILLS SHOWS TO GO TO. U GUYS ALREADY SEEN WHAT HAPPENED WITH LOWRIDER CUTTING ALL OF TEXAS OUT. ONE DAY THERE MAY NOT BE ANY SHOWS IN TEXAS AND THEN WE WILL BE HAVING TO TRAVEL OUT OF STATE FOR SHOWS. WHAT WE NEED TO DO IS GET ALONG MAKE THESE SHOWS WORTH WHILE. THIS CLUB CHAMPIONSHIP IS FOR THE BEST FOR THAT YEAR AND WHOEVER WINS OBVIOUSLY WAS THE BETTER CLUB THAT YEAR. I THINK WE NEED TO SQUASH ALL THE BULLSHIT THAT WAS SAID IN THE BEGINNING OF THE TOUR AND KEEP IT GOING STRONG. THAT GOES FOR EVERY CLUB IN THE STATE.

THATS JUST MY TWO CENTS, 
SAL MATA DALLAS LOWRIDERS IV LIFE


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@May 16 2008, 08:48 AM~10669302
> *CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG. WE JUST NEED TO SHOW AT THE SHOWS AND NOT BE BUMPIN ON THE INTERNET. THAT GOES FOR BOTH CLUBS. THERES ALOT OF SHIT TALKIN GOIN ON AND ITS NOT GONNA AMOUNT TO SHIT. CUZ IN THE END NO MATTER WHO WINS WE R STILL GONNA BE HERE AND NEXT THERE WILL BE ANOTHER CLUB CHAMPIONSHIOP UP FOR GRABS. AND GUESS WHAT IT WILL BE DALLAS LOWRIDERS AND ROLLERZ ONLY AGAIN TRYING TO GET IT. SO NO MATTER WHO GETS IT, IT WILL BE FUN FOR THE SPORT OF LOWRIDING IN TEXAS. WE NEED TO STOP ALL THE SHIT TALKING AND JUST HAVE FUN AT THESE SHOWS WHILE THERE R STILLS SHOWS TO GO TO. U GUYS ALREADY SEEN WHAT HAPPENED WITH LOWRIDER CUTTING ALL OF TEXAS OUT. ONE DAY THERE MAY NOT BE ANY SHOWS IN TEXAS AND THEN WE WILL BE HAVING TO TRAVEL OUT OF STATE FOR SHOWS. WHAT WE NEED TO DO IS GET ALONG MAKE THESE SHOWS WORTH WHILE. THIS CLUB CHAMPIONSHIP IS FOR THE BEST FOR THAT YEAR AND WHOEVER WINS OBVIOUSLY WAS THE BETTER CLUB THAT YEAR. I THINK WE NEED TO SQUASH ALL THE BULLSHIT THAT WAS SAID IN THE BEGINNING OF THE TOUR AND KEEP IT GOING STRONG. THAT GOES FOR EVERY CLUB IN THE STATE.
> 
> THATS JUST MY TWO CENTS,
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

getting along is for suckers


lets rumble :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: 

























































just fucking around :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :scrutinize:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

Lets bow are head for a prayer... Dear Lord no matter who wins what everybody is still a winner, in Jesus name we pray Amen.


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 16 2008, 07:51 AM~10669572
> *getting along is for suckers
> lets rumble  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> just fucking around  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :scrutinize:
> *



ORALE I'M PONY BOY FROM DA OUTSIDERS !!!! 


IT'S PRIDE FOR WHAT WE STAND FOR LOCOS !! BUT I AGREE HOMIE , I POSTED STATIN WE WAS COMIN UP AND YOU ONLY STOOD FOR WHAT U BELIEVE !!!!

WE'LL SEE EACHOTHER AT THE NEXT SHOW LOCOS !! 


DALLAS LOWRIDERS "2007 WEGO TOUR CHAMPIONS" :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

LOOK WHAT YOU STARTED "SCAREFACE" !!!!!


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@May 16 2008, 09:56 AM~10669916
> *Lets bow are head for a prayer... Dear Lord no matter who wins what everybody is still a winner, in Jesus name we pray Amen.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ok next time ill just read all these remarks and say nothing then. :nono: ley the cars, trucks, and bikes do the talking.


----------



## outsiderlookingin (May 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 15 2008, 09:27 PM~10666303
> *how you gonna say lets all get along when your the one starting shit.
> *


*HELLO,THIS IS THE FIRST TIME THAT I HAVE EVER ADDED A QUOTE,BUT I JUST HAVE TO SAY THAT,WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH YOU AND THE REST OF THE ROLLERZ ONLY ON THIS PAGE,DALLAS LOWRIDER CAME ON HERE AND GAVE YALL RESPECT,AND YOU DONT GIVE ANY IN RETURN,I AM A BIGG ROLLERZ ONLY FAN,I HAVE MET ALOT OF YALL,AND YOUR CEO,WHICH I CAN SAY WAS VERY RESPECTFUL,AND KIND,IF I HAD TO CHOOSE A CLUB TO BE IN IT WOULD BR ROLLERZ ONLY,BUT DUDE WHY DO YALL HAVE SO MUCH HATE,NOT ALL OF YALL JUST SOME,WHY CANT YOU JUST ACCEPT THE GOOD AND TO HELL WITH THE BAD,ILL GIVE IT TO DALLAS LOWRIDER,FOR SAYING ITS ADOUT THE LOWRIDER AND OUR RAZA,ISNT,I THINK IF YOUR CEO/TROY,WAS GIVEN RESPECT HE WOULD RETURN IT,YOU SHOULD TAKE A LESSON,IF YOU HAVE NOTHING GOOD TO SAY DONT SAY NOTHING AT ALL,,,THATS THE GOLDEN RULE,YOU SHOULD TRY IT IT WORKS WONDERS,,GOOD LUCK,I WILL SAY A PRAYER 4 U!!!ROLLERZ ONLY IS BY FAR THE CLUB OF MY CHOICE!!!
*


----------



## outsiderlookingin (May 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 16 2008, 07:19 AM~10669178
> *WERENT YOU THE ONE WHO ORIGINALLY POSTED THIS, SO WHAT, WE SUPPOSED TO READ THIS AND NOT SAY NOTHING, IF THATS WHAT YOU THINK YOU GOT ANOTHER THING COMING HOMIE...
> *


*AND TO YOU,WHY DO YOU CONTINUE TO BRING TROUBLE TO YOUR CLUB,AND NOT TO MENTION A BAD NAME,,I KNOW ROLLERZ ONLY AND I KNOW YHERES ALOT OF GOOD PEOPLE AND A FEW BAD SEEDS,AND YOUR ONE OF THEM,IN ORDER TO GET RSPECT YOU HAVE TO GIVE IT,DID YOUR MOTHER EVER TEACH YOU THAT,IF YOUR CEO/TROY,COULD SEE HOW YOU REALLY ARE IN LAYITLOW,BRINGING YOUR CLUB DOWN WITH ALL THAT BULL S....,YOU PUT ON HERE,HE MIGHT THINK TWICE ABOUT LETTING YOU REPRESENT ROLLERZ ONLY!!!ROLLERZ ONLY THE BEST CAR CLUB BY FAR!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## outsiderlookingin (May 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 16 2008, 07:19 AM~10669178
> *WERENT YOU THE ONE WHO ORIGINALLY POSTED THIS, SO WHAT, WE SUPPOSED TO READ THIS AND NOT SAY NOTHING, IF THATS WHAT YOU THINK YOU GOT ANOTHER THING COMING HOMIE...
> *


*AND TO YOU,WHY DO YOU CONTINUE TO BRING TROUBLE TO YOUR CLUB,AND NOT TO MENTION A BAD NAME,,I KNOW ROLLERZ ONLY AND I KNOW YHERES ALOT OF GOOD PEOPLE AND A FEW BAD SEEDS,AND YOUR ONE OF THEM,IN ORDER TO GET RSPECT YOU HAVE TO GIVE IT,DID YOUR MOTHER EVER TEACH YOU THAT,IF YOUR CEO/TROY,COULD SEE HOW YOU REALLY ARE IN LAYITLOW,BRINGING YOUR CLUB DOWN WITH ALL THAT BULL S....,YOU PUT ON HERE,HE MIGHT THINK TWICE ABOUT LETTING YOU REPRESENT ROLLERZ ONLY!!!ROLLERZ ONLY THE BEST CAR CLUB BY FAR!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## outsiderlookingin (May 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@May 15 2008, 06:47 PM~10664991
> *TO YOU I GIVE YOU A BIG THUMBS UP,FOR BEING THE BIGGER MAN,YOU SHOULD PASS IT ON TO THE REST OF YOUR MEMBERS,,,GOOD LUCK,WITH THE UP COMING CAR SHOWS!!!
> *


----------



## outsiderlookingin (May 16, 2008)

*



Originally posted by VENOM65@May 16 2008, 07:48 AM~10669302
CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG. WE JUST NEED TO SHOW AT THE SHOWS AND NOT BE BUMPIN ON THE INTERNET. THAT GOES FOR BOTH CLUBS. THERES ALOT OF SHIT TALKIN GOIN ON AND ITS NOT GONNA AMOUNT TO SHIT. CUZ IN THE END NO MATTER WHO WINS WE R STILL GONNA BE HERE AND NEXT THERE WILL BE ANOTHER CLUB CHAMPIONSHIOP UP FOR GRABS. AND GUESS WHAT IT WILL BE DALLAS LOWRIDERS AND ROLLERZ ONLY AGAIN TRYING TO GET IT. SO NO MATTER WHO GETS IT, IT WILL BE FUN FOR THE SPORT OF LOWRIDING IN TEXAS. WE NEED TO STOP ALL THE SHIT TALKING AND JUST HAVE FUN AT THESE SHOWS WHILE THERE R STILLS SHOWS TO GO TO. U GUYS ALREADY SEEN WHAT HAPPENED WITH LOWRIDER CUTTING ALL OF TEXAS OUT. ONE DAY THERE MAY NOT BE ANY SHOWS IN TEXAS AND THEN WE WILL BE HAVING TO TRAVEL OUT OF STATE FOR SHOWS. WHAT WE NEED TO DO IS GET ALONG MAKE THESE SHOWS WORTH WHILE. THIS CLUB CHAMPIONSHIP IS FOR THE BEST FOR THAT YEAR AND WHOEVER WINS OBVIOUSLY WAS THE BETTER CLUB THAT YEAR. I THINK WE NEED TO SQUASH ALL THE BULLSHIT THAT WAS SAID IN THE BEGINNING OF THE TOUR AND KEEP IT GOING STRONG. THAT GOES FOR EVERY CLUB IN THE STATE.

THATS JUST MY TWO CENTS, 
SAL MATA DALLAS LOWRIDERS IV LIFE 



Click to expand...

 ENOUGH SAID,TWO CENTS WELL SPENT!! IF EVERYONE COULD HAVE THAT MENTALITY,IT COULD BE A GREAT RACE FOR THE CHAMPIONSIP!!! GOOD LUCK!!
*


----------



## outsiderlookingin (May 16, 2008)

*I REALLY WISH I COULD QUOTE ONE OF THE ROLLERZ ONLY GUYS, BUT YOU GUYS HAVE NOT SAID NOTHING WORTH REPEATING,SORRY!!ROLLERZ ONLY WILL TAKE IT TO THE TOP!!! THATS 4 SURE!!!*


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by outsiderlookingin_@May 16 2008, 11:30 AM~10671030
> * ENOUGH SAID,TWO CENTS WELL SPENT!! IF EVERYONE COULD HAVE THAT MENTALITY,IT COULD BE A GREAT RACE FOR THE CHAMPIONSIP!!! GOOD LUCK!!
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 16 2008, 10:22 AM~10670469
> *ok next time ill just read all these remarks and say nothing then.  :nono:  ley the cars, trucks, and bikes do the talking.
> *


Thatz not so hard is it??? :biggrin: I don't think anyone meant any harm by the comments. Don't let your blood boil unless someone really talks shit about you or any club. We are all grown men,we should get along and let the shit talking to little kids and gangbangers. Itz a very beautiful thing when you see different clubs hanging together while competing against each other in the show circuit.


----------



## outsiderlookingin (May 16, 2008)

*



Originally posted by str8_tripn_82@May 16 2008, 12:36 PM~10671088
Thatz not so hard is it??? :biggrin: I don't think anyone meant any harm by the comments. Don't let your blood boil unless someone really talks shit about you or any club. We are all grown men,we should get along and let the shit talking to little kids and gangbangers. Itz a very beautiful thing when you see different clubs hanging together while competing against each other in the show circuit.


Click to expand...

X2
*


----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by outsiderlookingin_@May 16 2008, 11:32 AM~10671050
> *I REALLY WISH I COULD QUOTE ONE OF THE ROLLERZ ONLY GUYS, BUT YOU GUYS HAVE NOT SAID NOTHING WORTH REPEATING,SORRY!!ROLLERZ ONLY WILL TAKE IT TO THE TOP!!! THATS 4 SURE!!!
> *


They're pretty cool peeps, top notch club but some members get carried away and wanna start beef. They let pride get the best of them.


----------



## outsiderlookingin (May 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by str8_tripn_82_@May 16 2008, 12:39 PM~10671119
> *They're pretty cool peeps, top notch club but some members get carried away and wanna start beef. They let pride get the best of them.
> *


I AGREE THEY ARE A TOP OF THE LINE CAR CLUB,,THE BEAT IVE SEEN!!!


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

*ORALE HOMIES !!! B4 A CONFLICT STARTS THAT SHOULDN'T ......WE ALL PRETTY MUCH TALK CRAZY FOR OUR "SET" (CLUB) BUT REALITY IS,WHEN IT COMES TO SHOW TIME WE ALL DO SHOW RESPECT TO 1 ANOTHER..............EXAMPLE : "DALLAS" R.O.'S SUPPORTED "ME" ON AN EVENT THIS PAST WEEK @ PLAYERS.......B4 THEN WE TALK SMACK ON HERE PERO ONCE THERE WE ALL PRETTY MUCH SHOWED RESPECT LIKE REAL LOWRIDERS DO ........MANO A MANO,WE APPRECIATE THE COMPETITION WE GET AND GIVE.BUT THE RESPECT OUT OF IT ALL IS ALL LOWRIDER PRIDE............I KNOW TO SOLVE THIS SHIT THOUGH !!!!!!! PAINT BALL SHOOT OUT FUCKERS !!! ALA CHINGADA !!!! STRAIGHT UP,MUCH RESPECTS TO ALL !!!!!!!!!


9-LIVES 
DE LOS 
"DALLAS LOWRIDERS"*


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by outsiderlookingin_@May 16 2008, 01:05 PM~10670828
> *AND TO YOU,WHY DO YOU CONTINUE TO BRING TROUBLE TO YOUR CLUB,AND NOT TO MENTION A BAD NAME,,I KNOW ROLLERZ ONLY AND I KNOW YHERES ALOT OF GOOD PEOPLE AND A FEW BAD SEEDS,AND YOUR ONE OF THEM,IN ORDER TO GET RSPECT YOU HAVE TO GIVE IT,DID YOUR MOTHER EVER TEACH YOU THAT,IF YOUR CEO/TROY,COULD SEE HOW YOU REALLY ARE IN LAYITLOW,BRINGING YOUR CLUB DOWN WITH ALL THAT BULL S....,YOU PUT ON HERE,HE MIGHT THINK TWICE ABOUT LETTING YOU REPRESENT ROLLERZ ONLY!!!ROLLERZ ONLY THE BEST CAR CLUB BY FAR!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


who the hell is this guy, obviuosly someone who didnt read all the way back, if you will notice, I am the one who posted the thumbs up and this shit was squashed, my whole point was that they (Dallas Lowriders, or anyone for that matter) are gonna get replies and people are gonna get pissed when they see the types of posts that were made....but then they made it clear that its all in good fun and all that and it was over, until your dumbass came in here tryin to talk shit to everyone in this topic...You dont know me, or anything about me so you cant say that type of shit about me and call it true, i have NEVER done anything to bring Rollerz down, i dont have to prove that to you but i guarantee it, if you ask Troy about Chad, from Ft. Worth, he wont have anything negative to say because i have never given him a reason too, Im not bringing the club down by replying to a bullshit post, it seems like you just obviously didnt read the whole thing, from where it started.....the point of the whole thing was, the guy who made the first remark aimed at Rollerz ended up being the guy trying to squash it, and my point was, you can't come and talk shit then try to squash it when people have something in return to say....so before you open you mouth next time and TRY to talk shit to me, read the fuckin thread and be sure you got the story straight... :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@May 16 2008, 01:51 PM~10671215
> * PAINT BALL SHOOT OUT FUCKERS !!! ALA CHINGADA !!!! STRAIGHT UP,MUCH RESPECTS TO ALL !!!!!!!!!
> 9-LIVES
> DE LOS
> ...


*
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
IM DOWN....LETS DO IT....THAT SHIT WOULD BE FUN AS HELL....

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:*


----------



## outsiderlookingin (May 16, 2008)

*



Originally posted by FunkytownRoller@May 16 2008, 01:04 PM~10671322
:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 
IM DOWN....LETS DO IT....THAT SHIT WOULD BE FUN AS HELL....

:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:


Click to expand...

ITS A BEGINNING!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
*


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 16 2008, 12:04 PM~10671322
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> IM DOWN....LETS DO IT....THAT SHIT WOULD BE FUN AS HELL....
> 
> ...



HAHAHA !!! PERO JUST 1 CHAPTER HOMIE !!! U CAN'T B RECRUITIN FROM ALL OVER THA WORLD !!!! LOL !!! 

I KNOW MY BOYZ WOULD B DOWN AND TOAST IT UP AFTERWARDS !!! WITH SUM CARNE SADA AND BUDLIGHT !!!!!!!!!


ALRIGHT ALIRGHT .....CORONA'S TOO HOMIE !!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by outsiderlookingin_@May 16 2008, 02:10 PM~10671348
> *ITS A BEGINNING!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> *



You look very suspect ......... :scrutinize: 

* IP CHECK*


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@May 16 2008, 12:13 PM~10671378
> *You look very suspect .........  :scrutinize:
> 
> IP CHECK
> *



WHO IS THAT MASK VATO !!!!! :0 :0


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

ALL OF YALL NEED JESUS AND AND A LOT OF PRAYERS, BOW YOUR HEAD......BETTER YET LETS HAVE SOME RED KOOL-AID SUNDAY AT THE SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@May 16 2008, 02:15 PM~10671394
> *WHO IS THAT MASK VATO !!!!!  :0  :0
> *


* I allready know........................*  



pinche vato cagando el palo


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Joined: Today, 12:44 PM

surprise surprise :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@May 16 2008, 02:17 PM~10671404
> *ALL OF YALL NEED JESUS AND AND A LOT OF PRAYERS, BOW YOUR HEAD......BETTER YET LETS HAVE SOME RED KOOL-AID SUNDAY AT THE SHOW :biggrin:
> *



:uh: Kool-Aid ! ***** we Mesican, We drink Fanta 


:biggrin:


----------



## outsiderlookingin (May 16, 2008)

*



Originally posted by 9-lives@May 16 2008, 01:15 PM~10671394
WHO IS THAT MASK VATO !!!!!  :0  :0


Click to expand...

IM SOMEONE WHO LOVES LOWRIDERS,AND HAS BEEN AROUND FOR A LONG TIME,I GO TO THE CAR SHOWS AND ADMIRE MY RAZA...,ESPECIALLY ROLLERZ ONLY,BUT DONT OVER LOOK THE OTHER GREAT CLUBS,,ITS JUST THAT SOMETIMES YOU JUST GET TRIED OF THE BULLS,,,, THAT GOES ON,THATS IT ,,I HOPE I DIDNT HURT ANY ONES FEELINGS,NO BAD INTENTIONS WERE INTENDED,,,*


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

IF PAINTBALLN DON'T WORK TAKE IT OLD SCHOOL.... I'D PAY TO SEE THIS :biggrin: 
\


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

IF THE CANDY LADY HAVE IT, I'LL BUY SOME. REMEMBER THE ICY CUPS :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@May 16 2008, 12:17 PM~10671405
> * I allready know........................
> 
> 
> ...


I SAY WE TIE HIS ASS UP AND PAINT BALL HIS ASS !!! :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@May 16 2008, 02:23 PM~10671441
> *IF THE CANDY LADY HAVE IT, I'LL BUY SOME.  REMEMBER THE ICY CUPS :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@May 16 2008, 12:22 PM~10671435
> *IF PAINTBALLN DON'T WORK TAKE IT OLD SCHOOL....  I'D PAY TO SEE THIS  :biggrin:
> \
> 
> ...



I'M TURBO PERO FROM THE WASTE DOWN !!! LOL !!!!

BOI I STILL GOT THE ORIGINAL CARDBOARD BOX WE USED TO HEAD SPIN !!! 
YA DONT WANT NON OF LAS NUEVE VIDAS !!!


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

GOOD OLE SUMMERTIME FUN!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@May 16 2008, 02:11 PM~10671364
> *HAHAHA !!! PERO JUST 1 CHAPTER HOMIE !!! U CAN'T B RECRUITIN FROM ALL OVER THA WORLD !!!! LOL !!!
> 
> I KNOW MY BOYZ WOULD B DOWN AND TOAST IT UP AFTERWARDS !!! WITH SUM CARNE SADA AND BUDLIGHT  !!!!!!!!!
> ...


Hell yeah, but it cant be just one chapter...hell ft. worth aint but 8 people deep....now dallas and ft worth, then id be down :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

LETS GO BACK TO THE OLD DAYS AND SIT ON THE PORCH AND CHILL. :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@May 16 2008, 02:29 PM~10671483
> *GOOD OLE SUMMERTIME FUN!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



WHAT UP WITH THE TRILL TIM !


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

WANNA CHILL ON THE PORCH WITH MY ICY CUP OR DRINK SOME RED KOOL-AID :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 16 2008, 12:30 PM~10671491
> *Hell yeah, but it cant be just one chapter...hell ft. worth aint but 8 people deep....now dallas and ft worth, then id be down :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


PREZ. FROM BOTH CLUBS NEED TO SET UP !!

WE JUST SOLIDERS HOMIE !!!! 

GET LIKE THA WHOLE DFW C.C. INVOLVED ON THIS !!!

ORALE HOMIE ,WE GOT TRUZ HERE QUE NO !!! 


OUTSIDE LOOKING IN .................STAY OUT SIDE WEY !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## outsiderlookingin (May 16, 2008)

*



Originally posted by 9-lives@May 16 2008, 01:39 PM~10671545
PREZ. FROM BOTH CLUBS NEED TO SET UP !!

WE JUST SOLIDERS HOMIE !!!! 

GET LIKE THA WHOLE DFW C.C. INVOLVED ON THIS  !!!

ORALE HOMIE ,WE GOT TRUZ HERE QUE NO !!! 
OUTSIDE LOOKING IN .................STAY OUT SIDE WEY !!!!! :biggrin:


Click to expand...

LOL, I AM!!!!!!!
*


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

I THINK I'M GOING TO THE PARK TO SWING NOW, I HOPE EVERYBODY QUIT TRIPPIN OVER THE BULLSHIT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@May 16 2008, 12:44 PM~10671588
> *I THINK I'M GOING TO THE PARK TO SWING NOW, I HOPE EVERYBODY QUIT TRIPPIN OVER THE BULLSHIT!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



YOU GOT A SWING SET AND ALL THIS TIME ALL YOU HAD TO DO WAS INVITE US OVER TO PLAY !!!

WTF WEY !!!! :angry:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@May 16 2008, 12:44 PM~10671588
> *I THINK I'M GOING TO THE PARK TO SWING NOW, I HOPE EVERYBODY QUIT TRIPPIN OVER THE BULLSHIT!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



YOU GOT A SWING SET AND ALL THIS TIME ALL YOU HAD TO DO WAS INVITE US OVER TO PLAY !!!

WTF WEY !!!!DAMN HALF BREEDS!!!! :angry:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

YALL CAN COME OVER ANYTIME AFTER CHURCH ON SUNDAY, CAUSE I KNOW MEXICANS DON'T GO TO CHURCH AND US BLACK FOLKS DO AND MAKE SURE IT'S NOT TO HOT CAUSE I DON'T WANT TO GET A HEAT STROKE. :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@May 16 2008, 01:49 PM~10671644
> *YALL CAN COME OVER ANYTIME AFTER CHURCH ON SUNDAY, CAUSE I KNOW MEXICANS DON'T GO TO CHURCH AND US BLACK FOLKS DO AND MAKE SURE IT'S NOT TO HOT CAUSE I DON'T WANT TO GET A HEAT STROKE. :biggrin:
> *



now when do you have time 2 go 2 church, your always callin me when its church time.... :biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

WHEN I'M TRYING TO GET DRESS TO GO, YOU SEND ME PICTURES OF YOUR SISTER AND THAT SLOWS ME DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@May 16 2008, 01:05 PM~10671788
> *WHEN I'M TRYING TO GET DRESS TO GO, YOU SEND ME PICTURES OF YOUR SISTER AND THAT SLOWS ME DOWN :biggrin:
> *



TELL YO MOMS TO SHAVE HER BACK NEXT TIME SHE WANTS TO GIVE ME A RIDE TO CHURCH !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@May 16 2008, 02:05 PM~10671788
> *WHEN I'M TRYING TO GET DRESS TO GO, YOU SEND ME PICTURES OF YOUR SISTER AND THAT SLOWS ME DOWN :biggrin:
> *



ok ok, there you go again with da sister jokes..... :biggrin: ... i thought u was gonna introduce me 2 ur daughter, what happened with that, i had my sister call you, i wasnt hatin :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

I CAN'T RIDE YOUR MOM...THE LINE TOO LONG :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

:0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

fuckin nubies. better watch your mouth


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@May 16 2008, 01:14 PM~10671868
> *:0
> *



TIMS 1 OF THEM ALABAMA ****** !!! HIS MOMMA IS HIS SISTA !!!

RED NECK ***** !!!!!!! MY THAT BEBE'S PAPPI !!!


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

YOU MEET MY DAUGHTER ANYTIME YOU WANT TO, I KNOW ONE WILL KICK YOUR ASS AND THE OTHER ONE WILL TRY TO SEE WHATS WRONG WITH YOU :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@May 16 2008, 02:17 PM~10671890
> *YOU MEET MY DAUGHTER ANYTIME YOU WANT TO, I KNOW ONE WILL KICK YOUR ASS AND THE OTHER ONE WILL TRY TO SEE WHATS WRONG WITH YOU :biggrin:
> *



hell yeah.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: .....hey i got dat info....ill bring it 2 victoria.....make sure u bring urs....


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

I THOUGHT I WAS DADDY, BUT YOUR MOM TOLD ME THAT GORILLA AT THE ZOO BEAT ME TO IT :biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

I GOT IT!!!!


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

whats up jon?? how things been??? :wave: :wave:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@May 16 2008, 02:49 PM~10671644
> *YALL CAN COME OVER ANYTIME AFTER CHURCH ON SUNDAY, CAUSE I KNOW MEXICANS DON'T GO TO CHURCH AND US BLACK FOLKS DO AND MAKE SURE IT'S NOT TO HOT CAUSE I DON'T WANT TO GET A HEAT STROKE. :biggrin:
> *



WHAT YOU TALKIGN ABOUT iM AT CHURCH EVERY SUNDAY AND FRIDAY !

i'M SAVED


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I sneak on the computer at work to read all this drama in the WEGO thread? WTF??? Anyways, in the end, it is all about growing the sport and culture of lowriding and we all support that. I think paintball sounds interesting, let's wait till the end of the year, and maybe we can do a throwdown for the top 4 clubs on the tour! Another Tour Championship Class - Paintball Champs!

What's up Raymond!


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

Jon, I tried doin it, but i cant stay away, ill be in Victoria with da Lac :biggrin: .... im doin up another frame so i wont have 2 sit out the season....


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

SAVED MY ASS!!!!!!!!!! YOU LOST IN YOUR OWN WORLD!!!!!!!!


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

Damn Tim, your back on here, cant you get enough.... :cheesy: .... u know, i got :cheesy: nothin but time on my hands now....lol....and that should be your answer 2 ur text earlier... :biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

I'M WORKING, BULLSHITING, AND CHILLIN LIKE ALWAYS. :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@May 16 2008, 02:52 PM~10672117
> *I'M WORKING, BULLSHITING, AND CHILLIN LIKE ALWAYS. :biggrin:
> *



wish i had a job like that.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

YOU JUST WISH YOU HAD A JOB!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@May 16 2008, 01:17 PM~10671890
> *YOU MEET MY DAUGHTER ANYTIME YOU WANT TO, I KNOW ONE WILL KICK YOUR ASS AND THE OTHER ONE WILL TRY TO SEE WHATS WRONG WITH YOU :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@May 16 2008, 02:54 PM~10672134
> *YOU JUST WISH YOU HAD A JOB!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



:angry: :angry: ....thats a low blow....it wasnt my fault...hold up, maybe just a lil.... :biggrin: ...at least i get another check with vacation time :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

is the inside filled up in Victoria????


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? I DON'T KNOW


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

well ill try and be there real early.... :biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

YOU BETTER IF YOU WANT AN INSIDE SPOT


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@May 16 2008, 03:07 PM~10672212
> *YOU BETTER IF YOU WANT AN INSIDE SPOT
> *



 ....call ya lata...


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@May 16 2008, 03:50 PM~10672101
> *SAVED MY ASS!!!!!!!!!!  YOU LOST IN YOUR OWN WORLD!!!!!!!!
> *


 Hey think what you want homie, I know what I am and who give there life for me.

" Thou Shalt Not Judge "


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

NOT JUDGING, I JUST KNOW YOU LOST :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 16 2008, 01:47 PM~10672080
> *I sneak on the computer at work to read all this drama in the WEGO thread?  WTF???  Anyways, in the end, it is all about growing the sport and culture of lowriding and we all support that.  I think paintball sounds interesting, let's wait till the end of the year, and maybe we can do a throwdown for the top 4 clubs on the tour!  Another Tour Championship Class - Paintball Champs!
> 
> What's up Raymond!
> *


NOW THATS WHAT I'M TALKIN BOOUT !!! BUT RITE OFF THA BACK TO KICK DA 
OFF DA VIBES !!!! DLR'S -VS- ROLLERZ ONLY !!!!!

OOOHH DAMN HERE WE GO AGAIN QUE NO ............ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@May 16 2008, 02:10 PM~10672228
> *Hey think what you want homie, I know what I am and who give there life for me.
> 
> " Thou Shalt Not Judge "
> *


 :0


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 16 2008, 03:47 PM~10672080
> *I sneak on the computer at work to read all this drama in the WEGO thread?  WTF???  Anyways, in the end, it is all about growing the sport and culture of lowriding and we all support that.  I think paintball sounds interesting, let's wait till the end of the year, and maybe we can do a throwdown for the top 4 clubs on the tour!  Another Tour Championship Class - Paintball Champs!
> 
> What's up Raymond!
> *


Lets do it.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

*DAMN IM READY!!!!!!!!!!! :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :thumbsup: 
ALL THIS BULL SHIT FOR A GREAT TURN OUT QUE NO!!!!!!!!
:biggrin: *


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@May 16 2008, 12:33 PM~10671518
> *LETS GO BACK TO THE OLD DAYS AND SIT ON THE PORCH AND CHILL. :biggrin:
> *



TIM WE R ALL NOT AS OLD AS YOU. :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@May 16 2008, 07:01 PM~10673072
> *TIM WE R ALL NOT AS OLD AS YOU.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

SUP HOMIES ............BIG THROW DOWN THIS WEEKEND 4 MY 
BIRTHDAY THIS FRIDAY .............ALL CAR CLUB AND SOLO RYDERS INVITED TO SHO N SHINE D RANFLAS FROM 8-10 AND THA PARTY STARTS THEN !!!!!!
PLENTY OF PARKING !!!!!!!!!!!!!! YO,EVEN IF YA DON'T TAKE YO RIDE ,YA STILL INVITED TO HELP ME THROW DOWN ANOTHER YEAR OF LIFE !!!! 







[/size][/color]


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

So which is the real date for this show?
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry10690842


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

the Houston show is June 8th


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

The updated W.W.T. standings....









Also, if you didn't notice, LMPevents has kicked in an extra $500 on the bike championship due to the strong support they received at their Victoria show and due to the strong support the tour has received from the bikes (10 bike owners have been to all 4 shows). 

Have a great Memorial Day....then we will be seeing you a lot in June:
June 1st - M&M Promotions show in San Marcos
June 8th - ASP's "Party 93.3" Show in Houston
June 22nd - LMP's show in Waco


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Hit refresh...I forgot to update the top...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

thats what im talin about ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

June 22nd - LMP's show in Waco 

will this be a inside and outside show?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@May 14 2008, 12:55 AM~10650976
> *I love haters they motivate me
> *



whats da deal homie? man i dunno if u stuck around but the waco show sucked ass. i should've just went to victoria. iam gonna try to make it to San Marcos though


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 20 2008, 05:59 PM~10697959
> *June 22nd - LMP's show in Waco
> 
> will this be a inside and outside show?
> *



it should be inside the waco convention center like last year. i was just there this past sunday for a show in Waco and it was bunk as hell. nothing like a wego show not even close and reg. was 40 damn dollars. only 19 rides went and they only gave out 9 awards, 1st-3rd in 3 different catagories and nothing was bout lowrider. i didnt even get shit :uh: ..


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 20 2008, 05:14 PM~10698053
> *it should be inside the waco convention center like last year.  i was just there this past sunday for a show in Waco and it was bunk as hell.  nothing like a wego show not even close and reg. was 40 damn dollars.  only 19 rides went and they only gave out 9 awards, 1st-3rd in 3 different catagories and nothing was bout lowrider.  i didnt even get shit  :uh: ..
> *


o so move in time is saturday morning?


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 20 2008, 05:23 PM~10698106
> *o so move in time is saturday morning?
> *



dont think so, move-in/move-out one day show....


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@May 20 2008, 05:44 PM~10698249
> *dont think so, move-in/move-out one day show....
> *


 ok but it will be a indoor show..


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 20 2008, 05:48 PM~10698286
> *ok but it will be a indoor show..
> *



:yes: :yes: ....do believe so....inside da waco convention center....


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@May 20 2008, 06:54 PM~10698337
> *:yes:  :yes: ....do believe so....inside da waco convention center....
> *


and that place has 5 rooms so they got plenty of room. estrella car club from waco had their wego tour show there last november and it was packed. the showdown by the river is their show. not too far away from our show in temple. anyone going to that meanstreets show in austin this saturday? if so, how does the lowrider catagory look cuz it dont say shit bout catagories on their flyer.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 20 2008, 06:01 PM~10698390
> *and that place has 5 rooms so they got plenty of room.  estrella car club from waco had their wego tour show there last november and it was packed.  the showdown by the river is their show.  not too far away from our show in temple.  anyone going to that meanstreets show in austin this saturday? if so, how does the lowrider catagory look cuz it dont say shit bout catagories on their flyer.
> *


yes it does. but all lowriders will be going against one another.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@May 20 2008, 06:44 PM~10698249
> *dont think so, move-in/move-out one day show....
> *



tito u going to austin this saturday? i kinda wanna show but we got that ralley on the valley in waco saturday night too... thats alot of highway to drive


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 19 2008, 10:22 PM~10692617
> *The updated W.W.T. standings....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 20 2008, 07:02 PM~10698399
> *yes it does. but all lowriders will be going against one another.
> *



how much is registration? so like a full custom car will be going up against a street car? you showing?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 20 2008, 06:04 PM~10698418
> *how much is registration? so like a full custom car will be going up against a street car? you showing?
> *



i think 30.. and yes.. 


i wanted to but i might have to work. i dont know yet


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@May 20 2008, 07:07 PM~10698442
> *i think 30..  and yes..
> i wanted to but i might have to work. i dont know yet
> *


dammit well ill prob just stick with waco then. we're suppose to all have a meeting with everyone who's interested in starting up the council. a couple of weeks ago in temple was tite, bout 6 or 7 clubs came out and we had about 50 rides all in one line just cruising ... it was nice to see lowriders come together like that with no drama. waco gonna be packed this saturday night too. yall should go out there


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@May 20 2008, 07:01 PM~10698390
> *and that place has 5 rooms so they got plenty of room.  estrella car club from waco had their wego tour show there last november and it was packed.  the showdown by the river is their show.  not too far away from our show in temple.  anyone going to that meanstreets show in austin this saturday? if so, how does the lowrider catagory look cuz it dont say shit bout catagories on their flyer.
> *


Mean Streets Car Shows Categories
Category: Automotive

Overall Best Of Show

Exotics [Vipers, Skylines, NSX, etc.] - 1st,2nd,3rd 

IMPORT CATEGORIES

Open Import -Best & Runner Up Honda S-2000 [1st,2nd,3rd]
Honda Accord [1st,2nd,3rd]
Honda Hatch[1st,2nd,3rd]
Honda Civic [1st,2nd,3rd]
Euro [1st,2nd,3rd] 
Lancer/Evo - 1st,2nd,3rd 
Lexus/Infiniti [1st,2nd,3rd] 
Mazda-Best &Runner Up 

Acura [1st,2nd, 3rd] 
Subaru [1st,2nd,3rd] 
Open Mitsubishi [1st,2nd,3rd] 
Acura [1st,2nd, 3rd] 
VW - [1st,2nd,3rd]

Open Nissan [1st,2nd,3rd] 
JDM [1st, 2nd, 3rd] 
Scion XB [1st,2nd, 3rd] 
Nissan 350-1st,2nd,3rd 
Open Toyota [1st,2nd,3rd]
Nissan 240/Silvia -Best &Runner Up 
Scion XA/TC 1ST,2ND,3RD 
Honda Prelude/Del Sol -1st,2nd,3rd ________________________________________________________________________________________

DOMESTIC CATEGORY

Late Model 1991-Present [1st,2nd,3rd] 
J-Bodies 1st,2nd,3rd 
Domestic Compact [1st,2nd,3rd]
American Muscle 1976-1990 [1st,2nd,3rd] 
Classic Muscle 1958-1975 [1st,2nd,3rd]
Mustang [1st,2nd,3rd]

Rat Rods- Best &Runner Up 
Restored Rod/Pre 1955 [Best & Runner Up] 
Tri-Fives-[Best & Runner Up]

Pro Street/Street Machine [Best & Runner Up] 
Corvette-1st,2nd,3rd 
Slabs -Best & Runner Up[1st,2nd,3rd]
Altered Rod/Pre1955 - Best and Runner Up 
F Bodies- 1st,2nd,3rd

________________________________________________________________________ _________________________________

LOW RIDER

Streets Custom [1st,2nd,3rd] 
Full Custom [1st,2nd,3rd]  
Pre 1950 Tanks- [1st,2nd,3rd]
Classic 1951-1980- [1st.2nd,3rd] 
Late Model 1981-Present-[1st,2nd,3rd] 
Low Rider Bike [1st,2nd,3RD,4TH ________________________________________________________________________________________________________

TRUCK 

Full Size 10-15 mods -Wild [1st,2nd,3rd] 
Radical-Over 15 Mods- [1st,2nd,3rd] 
Wild SUV [1st,2nd,3rd] 
Extreme - 11-15 Mods[1st,2nd,3rd] 
Full Size Mild 1-6 mods[1st,2nd,3rd] 
Wild Compact [1st,2nd,3rd]

Mild Compact [1st,2nd,3rd 
Xtreme 16mods/up - Best, Runner Up 
Mild SUV [1st,2nd,3rd] 
Off Road- - Best, RuNNER Up

MOTORCYCLES - 
Custom Motorcycle [1st,2nd,3rd] 
Sport Bike- Best, Runner Up 
Metric - Best, Runner Up



STREET GLOW NEON CONTEST - 1ST,2ND,3RD 

DB DRAGS SPL SOUND COMPETITION- 20 awards


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 20 2008, 07:20 PM~10699085
> *Mean Streets Car Shows Categories
> Category: Automotive
> 
> ...


thanks ... i was giving out the wrong info


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Show is all indoors....we have the entire facility.

As for setup, move-in will probably be mostly Sunday. But we may move in to the main hall on Saturday for some interested, pre-registered clubs...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 20 2008, 09:54 PM~10700678
> *Show is all indoors....we have the entire facility.
> 
> As for setup, move-in will probably be mostly Sunday.  But we may move in to the main hall on Saturday for some interested, pre-registered clubs...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Where is this show..

LOW RIDER

Streets Custom [1st,2nd,3rd] 
Full Custom [1st,2nd,3rd] 
Pre 1950 Tanks- [1st,2nd,3rd] ---> how many tanks you expecting?:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Would my panel truck qulify as a tank, it is tan and green, I could put some army men around it with sexy nusres to take care of them, LOL,LOL...  
Classic 1951-1980- [1st.2nd,3rd] 
Late Model 1981-Present-[1st,2nd,3rd] 
Low Rider Bike [1st,2nd,3RD,4TH 



> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 20 2008, 07:20 PM~10699085
> *Mean Streets Car Shows Categories
> Category: Automotive
> 
> ...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 22 2008, 11:17 AM~10711794
> *Where is this show..
> 
> LOW RIDER
> ...


 AUSTIN,TEXAS


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 22 2008, 10:31 AM~10711880
> *AUSTIN,TEXAS
> *


Thx, homie... Where at in Austin? There some good places to party in Austin (6th St)...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 22 2008, 11:33 AM~10711898
> *Thx, homie... Where at in Austin? There some good places to party in Austin (6th St)...
> *


"Mean Streets May 24th at Travis County Expo Center!!!"


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

TTT


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 22 2008, 11:39 AM~10711940
> *"Mean Streets May 24th at Travis County Expo Center!!!"
> *


Don't they usually have dat show @ da Hooters up north??


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

The Texas Takeover


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Here we come!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 23 2008, 09:18 AM~10719152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

bring a wego tour to cali, we would love that.


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

We trying to bro


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

^^^^


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

DAMN WHATS UP WITH THIS TTT STUFF I THINK PEOPLE ARE GOING OVERBOARD YOU CANT EVEN READ A SHOW TOPIC WITHOUT SCROLLING THROUGH ALOT OF PAGES IF IT CONTINUES WEGO SHOULD JUST START A TTT PAGE, THATS MY OPINION. I THINK ALL RULES SHOULD GET SWITCHED BACK LIKE LAST YEAR, ALOT OF PEOPLE WITH NICE CARS CANT DO NOTHING THIS YEAR BECAUSE THEY ARE IN CLASSES WITH FULLBLOWN SHOW CARS AND LAST YEAR THEY HAD A CHANCE BECAUSE MINORS EQULED MAJORS AND EVERYBODY WAS CLASSIFIED RIGHT. THIER IS ALOT OF CARS THIS YEAR CLASSIFIED WRONG WITH SEVERAL MAJORS AND SHOULD BE A COUPLE CLASSES UP, READ THE RULE SHEET WHEN JUDGEING. I DONT CARE JUST WANT IT FARE FOR THE UP AND COMING.


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

WE SHOULD ALL GIVE OPINIONS SO THAT THE WEGO TOUR CAN GET BIGGER AND BETTER BECAUSE IT IS A GREAT SHOW CIRCUT. AND WITHOUT OPIONIONS IT CANT GET ANY BETTER. MUCH PROPS TO THE WHOLE WEGO TOUR TEAM YALL ARE DOING GREAT, IM JUST TRYING TO GET SOME PEOPLE TO SPEAK UP THAT ARE SCARED TO GIVE THIER 2 CENTS EVERY PENNY HELPS.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

THE RETURN OF PROBLEMAS


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@May 25 2008, 03:23 AM~10732196
> *DAMN WHATS UP WITH THIS TTT STUFF I THINK PEOPLE ARE GOING OVERBOARD YOU CANT EVEN READ A SHOW TOPIC WITHOUT SCROLLING THROUGH ALOT OF PAGES IF IT CONTINUES WEGO SHOULD JUST START A TTT PAGE, THATS MY OPINION. I THINK ALL RULES SHOULD GET SWITCHED BACK LIKE LAST YEAR, ALOT OF PEOPLE WITH NICE CARS CANT DO NOTHING THIS YEAR BECAUSE THEY ARE IN CLASSES WITH FULLBLOWN SHOW CARS AND LAST YEAR THEY HAD A CHANCE BECAUSE MINORS EQULED MAJORS AND EVERYBODY WAS CLASSIFIED RIGHT. THIER IS ALOT OF CARS THIS YEAR CLASSIFIED WRONG WITH SEVERAL MAJORS AND SHOULD BE A COUPLE CLASSES UP, READ THE RULE SHEET WHEN JUDGEING. I DONT CARE JUST WANT IT FARE FOR THE UP AND COMING.
> *


x2


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@May 25 2008, 03:26 AM~10732201
> *WE SHOULD ALL GIVE OPINIONS SO THAT THE WEGO TOUR CAN GET BIGGER AND BETTER BECAUSE IT IS A GREAT SHOW CIRCUT. AND WITHOUT OPIONIONS IT CANT GET ANY BETTER. MUCH PROPS TO THE WHOLE WEGO TOUR TEAM YALL ARE DOING GREAT, IM JUST TRYING TO GET SOME PEOPLE TO SPEAK UP THAT ARE SCARED TO GIVE THIER 2 CENTS EVERY PENNY HELPS.
> *


x2


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

I think the ttt stuff was suppose to be to keep the topic on top, but not meant to paste and copy all the way down. You know like coming in once a day and entering one ttt to bring it to the top. Don't know how it works, but that's my opinion.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

SUP LAC


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@May 25 2008, 05:23 AM~10732196
> *DAMN WHATS UP WITH THIS TTT STUFF I THINK PEOPLE ARE GOING OVERBOARD YOU CANT EVEN READ A SHOW TOPIC WITHOUT SCROLLING THROUGH ALOT OF PAGES IF IT CONTINUES WEGO SHOULD JUST START A TTT PAGE, THATS MY OPINION. I THINK ALL RULES SHOULD GET SWITCHED BACK LIKE LAST YEAR, ALOT OF PEOPLE WITH NICE CARS CANT DO NOTHING THIS YEAR BECAUSE THEY ARE IN CLASSES WITH FULLBLOWN SHOW CARS AND LAST YEAR THEY HAD A CHANCE BECAUSE MINORS EQULED MAJORS AND EVERYBODY WAS CLASSIFIED RIGHT. THIER IS ALOT OF CARS THIS YEAR CLASSIFIED WRONG WITH SEVERAL MAJORS AND SHOULD BE A COUPLE CLASSES UP, READ THE RULE SHEET WHEN JUDGEING. I DONT CARE JUST WANT IT FARE FOR THE UP AND COMING.
> *



i was gonna x2 that but ight ill 3rd it if theres such a thing..


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@May 25 2008, 05:26 AM~10732201
> *WE SHOULD ALL GIVE OPINIONS SO THAT THE WEGO TOUR CAN GET BIGGER AND BETTER BECAUSE IT IS A GREAT SHOW CIRCUT. AND WITHOUT OPIONIONS IT CANT GET ANY BETTER. MUCH PROPS TO THE WHOLE WEGO TOUR TEAM YALL ARE DOING GREAT, IM JUST TRYING TO GET SOME PEOPLE TO SPEAK UP THAT ARE SCARED TO GIVE THIER 2 CENTS EVERY PENNY HELPS.
> *



yeap he's right. the whole team is doing an excellent job. Trust me Ive been hittin up theses other wannabe carshows around here lately. One last weekend in Waco and one yesterday in Austin and they both sucked to be honest. judging and throphie presentation all confusing and everybody lost and dont know whats going out and some people just dont know how to judge worth a fuck. that was 2 waisted trips i took but oh well I learn from my mistakes. anywayz big ups to the whole Wego Tour Team :thumbsup: and yea enough with the TTT bullshit :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Agreed...the TTT award will be retired for the time being...it needs a break...


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@May 26 2008, 08:46 AM~10737644
> *Agreed...the TTT award will be retired for the time being...it needs a break...
> *



:thumbsup: 

by the way i should be in San Marcos this Sunday to enjoy the day with you guys.. hope to see everyone there


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

As for concerns about classifying, the rules have changed this year some in regards to classes, but here are the areas that are most borderline:
- Custom paint
- Custom interior
- "full" undercarriage
All 3 are considered majors and there are cars that are borderline in all 3 categories. At the Party Show in Houston on June 8th, we will have the 3 main judges examine a few cars that are deemed questionable. If you have a car that you think is questionable PM me.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

the tour is looking really good this year...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Rick quit kissing ass, just keep doing what you are doing at shows and you'll keep your spot. :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 27 2008, 09:53 PM~10750279
> *Rick quit kissing ass, just keep doing what you are doing at shows and you'll keep your spot. :biggrin:
> *



:ugh: :ugh: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## ASP Promotions (Feb 20, 2008)

If anyone is heading to Houston on June 8th Here is an option for rooms.........

HOUSTON-ASTRODOME @ RELIANT PK 
8111 KIRBY DR.
HOUSTON, TX 77054
UNITED STATES 
Hotel Reservations: 1 888 890 0242 
Hotel Front Desk: 1-713-7901900 
Price $89.00




All you need to tell them is you want to make a rsvp for June 8th 93.3 Car Show.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ASP Promotions_@May 28 2008, 05:04 PM~10756405
> *If anyone is heading to Houston on June 8th Here is a options for rooms.........
> 
> HOUSTON-ASTRODOME @ RELIANT PK
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ASP Promotions (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ASP Promotions_@May 28 2008, 04:04 PM~10756405
> *If anyone is heading to Houston on June 8th Here is a options for rooms.........
> 
> HOUSTON-ASTRODOME @ RELIANT PK
> ...



This Hotel is right behind the arena.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

I think the tour needs to evaluate each facility before putting it on the tour.


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Jun 2 2008, 06:27 PM~10782171
> *I think the tour needs to evaluate each facility before putting it on the tour.
> *


X2


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

The tour is still new and growing. Therefore, we have supported the people and the promoters who have supported us. With that being said, we had already been putting together a list of guidelines that promoters will have to meet in 2009 to be included on the tour and your input will factor into that list as well!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 2 2008, 09:09 PM~10783158
> *The tour is still new and growing.  Therefore, we have supported the people and the promoters who have supported us.  With that being said, we had already been putting together a list of guidelines that promoters will have to meet in 2009 to be included on the tour and your input will factor into that list as well!
> *



sounds like a plan :thumbsup: oh yea and it feels good to be back on layitlow :biggrin:


----------



## rayray73 (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Jun 2 2008, 05:27 PM~10782171
> *I think the tour needs to evaluate each facility before putting it on the tour.
> *


 :yes: :yes: xx2


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Jun 2 2008, 06:27 PM~10782171
> *I think the tour needs to evaluate each facility before putting it on the tour.
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Jun 2 2008, 06:27 PM~10782171
> *I think the tour needs to evaluate each facility before putting it on the tour.
> *


What yall didnt like the dirt? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 3 2008, 05:10 AM~10785634
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol .. becareful though heard she bites :angry: and i dont think anyone liked the dirt lol


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Updated standings.....see you next weekend!


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

There will be one announcement in regards to the tour at the show on June 8th and the remaining announcement will come June 22nd at the Waco show....


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 3 2008, 10:54 AM~10786795
> *There will be one announcement in regards to the tour at the show on June 8th and the remaining announcement will come June 22nd at the Waco show....
> *


 :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

more then likely i prob wont be able to make it to Houston.. gas is a mofo now days. but i'll be in Waco since its just down the street. i was barely able to make it to san marcos Sunday and that was a 4 hour trip 2 hours there and 2 hours back.. but iam always gonna support the Wego Tour whenever i can. hell if my money is rite this weekend ill be in Houston.. never know till da last min. 1 question.. at this Sunday's show do we have to put our cars in Saturday night or can we show up Sunday morning??? not having to get a hotel room could really help a brother out :biggrin: i have no problem at gettin up at 5 in da morning and driving


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Not only a great car show coordinator, but a great Dad too. Sorry Jon just had to show off my baby girl.


----------



## cooneyb81 (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 3 2008, 04:29 PM~10789802
> *more then likely i prob wont be able to make it to Houston.. gas is a mofo now days.  but i'll be in Waco since its just down the street.  i was barely able to make it to san marcos Sunday and that was a 4 hour trip 2 hours there and 2 hours back.. but iam always gonna support the Wego Tour whenever i can.  hell if my money is rite this weekend ill be in Houston.. never know till da last min.  1 question.. at this Sunday's show do we have to put our cars in Saturday night or can we show up Sunday morning???  not having to get a hotel room could really help a brother out  :biggrin: i have no problem at gettin up at 5 in da morning and driving
> *


move in is on saturday bro


----------



## cooneyb81 (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jun 3 2008, 08:39 PM~10791872
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fixed ma'am


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jun 3 2008, 08:39 PM~10791872
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice picture


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jun 3 2008, 08:39 PM~10791872
> *
> 
> 
> ...



good pic...she looks just like her parents..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cooneyb81_@Jun 3 2008, 09:39 PM~10791880
> *move in is on saturday bro
> *



well then guess i wont be able to make it. 90 dollars on a hotel room? shit thats gas money cuz i live 2 1/2 hrs away .. yall have fun though :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 4 2008, 12:52 AM~10793924
> *well then guess i wont be able to make it.  90 dollars on a hotel room? shit thats gas money cuz i live 2 1/2 hrs away  .. yall have fun though  :thumbsup:
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

whos performing


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 4 2008, 02:11 PM~10797215
> *whos performing
> *


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 9 2008, 10:37 AM~10829085
> *ttt
> *


    damn seen you on here and thought there were some updates...


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Ok here are the updated standings...









It's about to get even more interesting, with 4 FULL POINTS SHOWS LEFT!
- June 22nd - Waco
- August 9th - Longview
- September 14th - Austin
and the Tour Finale in Houston!


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Since I can't even find the Waco topic on here....how about a few TTT's for old-times....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 9 2008, 11:25 AM~10829405
> *Ok here are the updated standings...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

So what was the big annoucement on the 8th? I did not hear anything new.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Jun 9 2008, 04:39 PM~10832491
> *So what was the big annoucement on the 8th?  I did not hear anything new.
> *


x2


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Jun 9 2008, 06:39 PM~10832491
> *So what was the big annoucement on the 8th?  I did not hear anything new.
> *


 :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Jun 9 2008, 05:39 PM~10832491
> *So what was the big annoucement on the 8th?  I did not hear anything new.
> *


??????????????


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

No we didn't announce anything new you are correct. It will happen on the 22nd in Waco. We Promise...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

i have an announcement to make too


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 9 2008, 09:40 PM~10834370
> *i have an announcement to make too
> *


no you dont.... :biggrin: :twak: :twak:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 9 2008, 11:09 PM~10834735
> *no you dont.... :biggrin:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


  yea i know. i just wanted to sound important for a min. u takin the lacc to waco?


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 9 2008, 10:34 PM~10835025
> *  yea i know.  i just wanted to sound important for a min.  u takin the lacc to waco?
> *



dont know yet....havent decided... :biggrin:


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 9 2008, 10:41 PM~10835103
> *dont know yet....havent decided... :biggrin:
> *


take it dogg it will be my last show with the roadmaster


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@Jun 10 2008, 02:15 AM~10836177
> *take it dogg it will be my last show with the roadmaster
> *



you selling it?


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin: pics are up for show #6 at NMEIMAGE.COM


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 10 2008, 08:05 AM~10837177
> *:biggrin:  pics are up for show #6 at NMEIMAGE.COM
> *


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 10 2008, 04:56 AM~10836472
> *you selling it?
> *


its already sold i still have untill the 24th


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@Jun 10 2008, 03:37 PM~10840060
> *its already sold i still have untill the 24th
> *


 :0


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@Jun 10 2008, 04:37 PM~10840060
> *its already sold i still have untill the 24th
> *



cant wait 2 see the new project, hit me up, might have something in mind 4 ya....since its stayin in Texas, you might be like this :barf: when you see it at the shows, and you start 2 miss it.... :biggrin:


----------



## rayray73 (Jun 26, 2007)

OK ROLLERZ,

JUST STOPPING BY TO GIVE YOU SOME INFO. ON HOTEL RESERVATIONS IN WACO.

I BLOCKED OFF 25 ROOMS ON THE THIRD FLOOR AT "HOTEL WACO" FOR ROLLERZ ONLY.

THIS HOTEL IS ABOUT 1/2 MILE AWAY FROM THE CONVENTION CENTER AND HAS ENOUGH ROOM FOR TRAILORS IN THE BACK AND ON THE SIDE.

CALL ME OR MY GIRL IF YOU NEED MORE INFO.
RAY-(254) 214-2508
SYLVIA-(254) 214-2529

*********** THERE IS A CUT OFF DATE FOR RESERVATIONS *****************

PLACE: HOTEL WACO 
1001 MARTIN LUTHER KING BLVD.
WACO, TX 76704
(ON HWY. 35)

PRICE: $72 + TAX

CALL SHARON (SALES REP FOR HOTEL)TO RESERVE YOUR ROOM AT 
(254) 753-0261


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rayray73_@Jun 10 2008, 08:04 PM~10841598
> *OK ROLLERZ,
> 
> JUST STOPPING BY TO GIVE YOU SOME INFO. ON HOTEL RESERVATIONS IN WACO.
> ...





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

$72 aint no deal. i stay at the marriot for 35 in a suite :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 10 2008, 11:53 PM~10843148
> *$72 aint no deal.  i stay at the marriot for 35 in a suite :biggrin:
> *



a marriot for 35 bucks.. dammit thats playa price :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 11 2008, 12:25 AM~10843399
> * a marriot for 35 bucks.. dammit thats playa price  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

not scared. we roll enclosed trailers


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

Good looking out Ray! See you in Waco.


----------



## rayray73 (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 10 2008, 10:53 PM~10843148
> *$72 aint no deal.  i stay at the marriot for 35 in a suite :biggrin:
> *


Just trying to help with info. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

Its all good homie we know how high Waco is due to Baylor University


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

I am staying at your house ray!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jun 11 2008, 04:05 PM~10847659
> *Its all good homie we know how high Waco is due to Baylor University
> *



we should all get hotel rooms in east waco ... ok maybe not :0


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

Any cash prizes at the WACO show?


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 11 2008, 06:12 PM~10848539
> *we should all get hotel rooms in east waco ... ok maybe not  :0
> *


"martin luther king drive" that is eastwaco :guns:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

:biggrin: Old Dallas Hwy rooms rent by the hour


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 11 2008, 09:32 PM~10850087
> *"martin luther king drive" that is eastwaco :guns:
> *



in that case i'll just drive to waco in the morning. i have a better chance of still having my car then :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jun 11 2008, 10:38 PM~10850954
> *:biggrin: Old Dallas Hwy rooms rent by the hour
> *


and how would you happen to know that? or should i even ask lol .. next time call a homie :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## domino1979 (Mar 9, 2007)

hope see all yall in waco in be in the southside somewhere and maybe the north side.


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

yall doin a good job, keep up the good work.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ...sorry Tim had 2....


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 12 2008, 09:35 PM~10859189
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Cute!


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

You, too can own the official WWT shirt for only $15....PM me and I will get you them in Waco...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 12 2008, 11:02 PM~10860071
> *You, too can own the official WWT shirt for only $15....PM me and I will get you them in Waco...
> *


do you have big boy size?


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 13 2008, 12:02 AM~10860071
> *You, too can own the official WWT shirt for only $15....PM me and I will get you them in Waco...
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Just passing threw


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jun 12 2008, 11:28 PM~10860290
> *Just passing threw
> 
> 
> ...



nice


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 12 2008, 09:35 PM~10859189
> *
> 
> 
> ...


look at this business man :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jun 13 2008, 12:09 AM~10860128
> *do you have big boy size?
> *



 i 3rd that :thumbsup:


----------



## domino1979 (Mar 9, 2007)

if they got my size u should fit? and that big !!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by domino1979_@Jun 13 2008, 01:05 AM~10860626
> *if they got my size u should fit?  and that big !!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



if they got my size ill get one.. i doubt it though but we'll see


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

If we don't have your size for this show, we will have it by the next show...you just tell us what you need.....


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

hey for the waco show is it indoor or outdoor or in and outdoor    :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

COMING TO THE EAST COAST NEXT YEAR ????


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

any feedback on the shirt design at all?


----------



## rayray73 (Jun 26, 2007)

FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO WANT TO SCOPE IT OUT;
HERE'S A LINK YOU CAN GO ON TO SEE "HOTEL WACO" 

UNDER GALLERY THEY HAVE PIX FROM AROUND THE HOTEL. 

THEY ONLY SHOW THE DOUBLE BED ROOM THOUGH.


http://www.hotelwaco.com


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 12 2008, 10:14 PM~10860173
> *:yes:  what he said
> *


That's all they have. I put one on and it looked like a dress. :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 13 2008, 07:18 AM~10861332
> *If we don't have your size for this show, we will have it by the next show...you just tell us what you need.....
> *



see if you can get a 6XL .. yea told ya its big :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Have yall decided on the when the Dallas (Torres Empire) show is?


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Jun 13 2008, 09:37 AM~10862485
> *hey for the waco show is it indoor or outdoor or in and outdoor       :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




All indoor.. :biggrin:


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Jun 13 2008, 09:37 AM~10862485
> *hey for the waco show is it indoor or outdoor or in and outdoor       :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




All indoor.. :biggrin:


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 13 2008, 02:42 PM~10864663
> *Have yall decided on the when the Dallas (Torres Empire) show is?
> *



Not yet..but looks like it's leaning towards October.


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 17 2008, 10:57 PM~10893144
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Congradulations to Sal and Tomb Raider, for his feature in this months LRM, it's been a long time coming and the car is no longer with us. But all of us in North Texas and cities all over Texas know, the name Tomb Raider 63 Hopper of Death is well known. Taking on all comer's and never backing down, rep'n Dallas Lowrider, the ULA and north Texas at hops throughout the state.. Big shows or little shows, didn't matter, Say what you want but with Tomb Raider it was put up or shut up.. Tomb Raider baby serving people all over Texas....... :0 

Tomb Raider; 63 Hopper of Death baby, you need say nothing more... A car now gone but not forgotten...


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 19 2008, 04:53 PM~10907977
> *Congradulations to Sal and Tomb Raider, for his feature in this months LRM, it's been a long time coming and the car is no longer with us. But all of us in North Texas and cities all over Texas know, the name Tomb Raider 63 Hopper of Death is well known. Taking on all comer's and never backing down, rep'n Dallas Lowrider, the ULA and north Texas at hops throughout the state.. Big shows or little shows, didn't matter, Say what you want but with Tomb Raider it was put up or shut up.. Tomb Raider baby serving people all over Texas....... :0
> 
> Tomb Raider; 63 Hopper of Death baby, you need say nothing more... A car now gone but not forgotten...
> ...


x2 much props Sal..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rayray73 (Jun 26, 2007)

HEY ROLLERZ!

JUST A HEADS UP ON THE RESERVATIONS AT "HOTEL WACO"

IF YOU ARE GETTING A ROOM AT "HOTEL WACO", YOU HAVE TO RESERVE YOUR

ROOM BY 12PM TONIGHT..........FRIDAY, JUNE 20!!!!!!!!!!

HOTEL WACO'S # (254) 753-0261

IF YOU HAVE ANY PROBLEMS WITH RESERVATIONS, ASK FOR SHARON


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

Wego Tour is the best carshow tour I have ever been on .. great job guys :thumbsup:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

great show yesterday :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 23 2008, 12:25 PM~10931760
> *great show yesterday :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *



and now to everyone who's in first place in their class .. its for a 1000 bucks now  shit i could pay off my warrents with that :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

WEGO IS THE BEST THING THAT HAS HAPPEND TO TEXAS !!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 
ITS BAD ASS TO SEE THE GREAT STATE OF TEXAS COME TOGETHER AND BRING THESE BAD ASS RIDES FOR PEOPLE TO SEE ALL OVER TEXAS MUCH PROPS WEGO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

x2


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Jun 23 2008, 06:44 PM~10934716
> *WEGO IS THE BEST THING THAT HAS HAPPEND TO TEXAS !!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> ITS BAD ASS TO SEE THE GREAT STATE OF TEXAS  COME TOGETHER AND BRING THESE BAD ASS RIDES FOR PEOPLE TO SEE ALL OVER TEXAS MUCH PROPS WEGO!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


yessss sirrrrr 100%


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL SUPPORT THE WEGO TOUR IN FULL FORCE. THANKS FOR BRINGING THE SHOWS TO TEXAS.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Thanks for the kind words!

As we pledged last year, 100% of the WEGO sponsorship money will be invested back into the WEGO TOUR (so we are still doing the WEGO part for free!). With this, we were happy to announce yesterday an increase in our cash awards:
*Tour Champion - $2,500 (stayed same)
Club Champion - $2,500 (stayed same)
Radical Champ - $1,000 (up from $500)
Full Custom Champ - $1,000 (up from $500)
Semi Custom Champ - $1,000 (up from $500)
Mild Custom Champ - $1,000 (up from $500)
Street Custom Champ - $1,000 (up from $500)
Bike Champ - $1,000 
Hop Champ - $1,000
Association Champ - $500*
We just added another $2,500 to the tour to bring the cash prizes up to $12,500!

And we may not be done yet! We may add a few additional awards as well!

And please remember, the WWT would not be possible without the help of our staff that work all these shows (the pay is not always great...ok it's never great...and most of the time it's not even good). Also, it would never be possible without our sponsors, we all owe a BIG THANK YOU to HARD KANDY KUSTOMS, TORRES EMPIRE, MARCUSTOMS, and SIC713!


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

thanks jon for the quick score updates. how bout some money for second and third place winners at the championship show? just an idea to keep the competition trying


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

congrats eazy


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

I think that even though its the Wego Tours duty to promote the show, I think that some of us that are participants can pitch in. I think the wego staff should figure out a way that some of the tour followers can also promote and help out. Even if its passing out some flyers at the local taco stand the night before the show. We need more publicity, do we have the wego tour on calender of events on LRM? If not we should.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Jun 23 2008, 07:02 PM~10935857
> *I think that even though its the Wego Tours duty to promote the show, I think that some of us that are participants can pitch in.  I think the wego staff should figure out a way that some of the tour followers can also promote and help out.  Even if its passing out some flyers at the local taco stand the night before the show.  We need more publicity, do we have the wego tour on calender of events on LRM?  If not we should.
> *


x2


----------



## rayray73 (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Jun 23 2008, 08:02 PM~10935857
> *I think that even though its the Wego Tours duty to promote the show, I think that some of us that are participants can pitch in.  I think the wego staff should figure out a way that some of the tour followers can also promote and help out.  Even if its passing out some flyers at the local taco stand the night before the show.  We need more publicity, do we have the wego tour on calender of events on LRM?  If not we should.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

thanks, see you in longview. have a safe drive


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

I think you should give up the 500 association class. I know that there are a bunch of clubs in the dallas ula that dont follow the wego tour so why award an association if they are not all participants. I cant speak for the other associations. I think the Wego Tour should put those 500 towards the bicycle class for entrants lets say 15 and under, and have had their registrations under that name for that age group. Award the kids!!!!!!!!!!! They are the next generation!!!!!!!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Jun 23 2008, 07:26 PM~10936058
> *I think you should give up the 500 association class. I know that there are a bunch of clubs in the dallas ula that dont follow the wego tour so why award an association if they are not all participants.  I cant speak for the other associations.  I think the Wego Tour should put those 500 towards the bicycle class for entrants lets say 15 and under, and have had their registrations under that name for that age group.  Award the kids!!!!!!!!!!! They are the next generation!!!!!!!
> *



I agree Eazy. :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Jun 23 2008, 04:44 PM~10934716
> *WEGO IS THE BEST THING THAT HAS HAPPEND TO TEXAS !!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> ITS BAD ASS TO SEE THE GREAT STATE OF TEXAS  COME TOGETHER AND BRING THESE BAD ASS RIDES FOR PEOPLE TO SEE ALL OVER TEXAS MUCH PROPS WEGO!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I agree with this too, but we also have to take care of the buildings we are in. I tried to copy a picture from Dani's camera, but wasn't able to. It showed the WEGO workers scrubbing the floor after the show. That's not cool at all. They are tired just like everyone and they are also ready to go home. They don't make enough money to have to pay for damages. Sorry Wego workers, but I had to get that off my chest. I've been there and done that and trust me you'll have problems getting inside venus if that continues to happen.


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

Thats a real shame if that is happening, is it due to cars leaking oil? I would think that that is the problem. If so then I have a suggestions. Kitty litter bags at the show and a some of the staff walking through and checking under the cars. If they find one leaking then put the kittly litter over the oil. That way by the time everyone moves out, all that has to be done is sweep it up and not have to scrub. My .02


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Jun 23 2008, 07:57 PM~10936303
> *Thats a real shame if that is happening, is it due to cars leaking oil?  I would think that that is the problem.  If so then I have a suggestions.  Kitty litter bags at the show and a some of the staff walking through and checking under the cars.  If they find one leaking then put the kittly litter over the oil.  That way by the time everyone moves out, all that has to be done is sweep it up and not have to scrub.  My .02
> *


Peeling out, tire marks.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Not being nosey, but Chris needs a smaller belt. He's about to lose his pants. :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Yeah some people either dont know how to act or just have a total disregard for others. That almost looks like someone was trying to drag their vehicle on the floor. It wasnt the typical rubber scuffs found in the room with wood floors that needed paint thinner to be removed, it was in the room with tile floors and it actually carved into the tile, so that scrubbing was to get the black grease, soot, oil, dirt, rubber or whatever out, but it STILL left a groove in the floor. 

We try to get nice indoor venues to keep everyone out of the hot sun during the texas summer months, but some people.....

Also, we all know your vehicle gets low, but if we lay out plastic for you so we can keep the carpet clean, lift your vehicle as you drive over it so you arent snagging, dragging and tearing it as you come in or leave. :uh:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jun 23 2008, 09:03 PM~10936356
> *Not being nosey, but Chris needs a smaller belt.  He's about to lose his pants. :biggrin:
> *


YOU MEAN ISAAC......


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 23 2008, 09:08 PM~10936400
> *Yeah some people either dont know how to act or just have a total disregard for others.  That almost looks like someone was trying to drag their vehicle on the floor.  It wasnt the typical rubber scuffs found in the room with wood floors that needed paint thinner to be removed, it was in the room with tile floors and it actually carved into the tile, so that scrubbing was to get the black grease, soot, oil, dirt, rubber or whatever out, but it STILL left a groove in the floor.
> 
> We try to get nice indoor venues to keep everyone out of the hot sun during the texas summer months, but some people.....
> ...


x2.....as deep as them grooves were, sumbody had 2 have known that they was dragging, or whatever they did....


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

True about the association....the original intent was to get them pushing a little against each other as a group. I do have to say, based on this last show that the Central Texas association could give Dallas a run for their money next year if we continue with it. 

As for the kids, I do agree with you to some extent. It's so hard to truly determine a kid's ownership/involvement. Did the child play any role in the entry and do they attend the shows? If not, I could put my Camaro under my sons name and call it his. But I do think the kid's are a key in all of this.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 23 2008, 10:15 PM~10937031
> *x2.....as deep as them grooves were, sumbody had 2 have known that they was dragging, or whatever they did....
> *


Maybe a disqualification offenses list should be compiled....starting with damage or vandalization by entrant or a member of their "road crew" for each entry. Also it may not be enforceable as it happens at the end of each show, but for a WEGO competitor it could eliminate them from whole race or lose that shows points, things like starting engines prematurely and high revving during the awards ceremony...or all those annoyingly loud horns and radios that are turned on during the awards. As much as we appreciate attendees, its also a priviledge to get to show and compete as we usually end up filling up on entries and having to turn some people away at most shows.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 23 2008, 10:14 PM~10937597
> *Maybe a disqualification offenses list should be compiled....starting with damage or vandalization by entrant or a member of their "road crew" for each entry.  Also it may not be enforceable as it happens at the end of each show, but for a WEGO competitor it could eliminate them from whole race or lose that shows points, things like starting engines prematurely and high revving during the awards ceremony...or all those annoyingly loud horns and radios that are turned on during the awards.  As much as we appreciate attendees, its also a priviledge to get to  show and compete as we usually end up filling up on entries and having to turn some people away at most shows.
> *


I would hate for anyone to get disqualified because they spend so much money and time on getting to the car show, but you're right this is something we need to talk about. I personally love the in door shows vs the out door shows.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jun 23 2008, 08:10 PM~10936414
> *YOU MEAN ISAAC......
> *


Hummm........yeah it could be Isaac. I looked it over and I honestly can't tell.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

owner= nicco flores 5 yo
helped build most of his bike :biggrin: 
mom and dad sponsored


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jun 24 2008, 06:00 AM~10938607
> *I would hate for anyone to get disqualified because they spend so much money and time on getting to the car show, but you're right this is something we need to talk about.  I personally love the in door shows vs the out door shows.
> *


I know, I would hate that too...and hopefully the entrant would hate it enough to respect others and their surroundings enough to follow the rules....and rules without consequences are meaningless. The worse part is that a few bad apples ruins it for everyone else.


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

dont think disqualification would work because suppose that the guilty 1 doesnt follow the show and is only there for that 1 show whats a disqualification for that person. Guess the best thing to do is at registration inform all entries of the does and dont's of the show. I know some of the rules are on the registration form but alot of peeps don't read those b4 signing.. just my .02  other than that I enjoy following the tour as much as I can and think yall are doing a great job I preferred an indoor show because of the hot summer days but either way I'm just happy someone is doing shows around TX ...


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

That wasn't directed toward Nicco.

We are starting on a bike for my son (also named Nico) who is a few months past 4. He picked out his theme already and he will do odds and ends, but I don't expect too many little kids to be welding or wet sanding.....


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

i do. i help wet sand, bondo/ putty, sand, put together, almost everything i help with.
my dad does everything else
and im only 15


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

the only way 2 really tell is 2 have pictures of each build, and actually have it show the kids participating...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

well lets give everyone the benefit of the doubt and just be on the honor system.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 24 2008, 12:34 PM~10940087
> *i do. i help wet sand, bondo/ putty, sand, put together, almost everything i help with.
> my dad does everything else
> and im only 15
> *



i know some of the younger generation from waco that do most of the work on their bikes too. so you got a point there bro :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jun 23 2008, 09:59 PM~10936324
> *Peeling out, tire marks.
> 
> 
> ...



and just remember which club was parked in that room and let them know ..


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 23 2008, 09:47 PM~10937363
> *True about the association....the original intent was to get them pushing a little against each other as a group.  I do have to say, based on this last show that the Central Texas association could give Dallas a run for their money next year if we continue with it.
> 
> As for the kids, I do agree with you to some extent.  It's so hard to truly determine a kid's ownership/involvement.  Did the child play any role in the entry and do they attend the shows?  If not, I could put my Camaro under my sons name and call it his.  But I do think the kid's are a key in all of this.
> *



I THINK THAT GIVING THE MONEY TO THE KIDS IS A GOOD THING. BUT LIKE JON SAID NO ONE KNOWS WHETHER THE BIKE BELONGS TO THE KID OR THE PARENT. I THINK THAT IF YOU ARE GONNA GIVE IT TO THE BIKES IT SHOULDNT MATTER WHO WINS, ADULT OR A KID.

THE ASSOCIATIONS THAT COMPETE IN THIS ARE THE ULA DALLAS, THE ULA HOUSTON, THE HLC, AND NOW THE CTLC. THE ONLY ASSOCIATION THAT WE ARE ON HERE TALKING ABOUT IS THE ULA DALLAS. THE DALLAS ULA IS OBVIOUSLY NOT GIVING THE WEGO TOUR THE SUPPORT THAT THEY DID LAST YEAR. BUT YOU CANT TAKE THAT AWAY FROM THE REST OF THE ASSOCIATIONS THAT ARE TRYING TO WIN. IM NOT SAYING GET RID OF THE WHOLE ASSOCIATION AWARD, BUT MAYBE THE WEGO CAN JUST GIVE THE ASSOCIATION CHAMPION A BIGGER TROPHY. MAYBE YOU CAN USE THE MONEY TO MAKE THE BIGGER TROPHY THAT WAY THE WEGO TOUR DOESNT HAVE TO COME OUT OF POCKET TO MAKE A BIGGER TROPHY. JUST USE THE MONEY THAT THEY ALREADY HAVE. 

IF THESE OTHER GROUPS CAN GIVE THE DALLAS ULA A RUN FOR OUR MONEY THAN THATS GOOD. YOU WANNA KNOW WHY, BECAUSE THAT MEANS THAT THERE IS ALOT MORE UNITY AND LESS HATE. SOME PEOPLE MAY TAKE THAT AS A HATEFUL STATEMENT BUT I MEAN NOTHING BY IT. SO DONT GET OFFENDED PLEASE. 

I HAVE ALOT MORE TO SAY BUT WILL STOP THERE. 
THAT IS JUST MY TWO CENTS


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jun 23 2008, 07:59 PM~10936324
> *Peeling out, tire marks.
> 
> 
> ...



AND IF THIS WAS THE ROOM MY CAR CLUB WAS IN I REALLY APOLOGIZE. I DONT BELIEVE ANYONE IN MY CLUB WOULD PEEL OUT IN THE BUILDING. BUT IF IT WAS I AM TRULY SORRY AND WILL MAKE SURE IT DOESNT HAPPEN AGAIN.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jun 24 2008, 08:12 AM~10939225
> *That wasn't directed toward Nicco.
> 
> We are starting on a bike for my son (also named Nico) who is a few months past 4.  He picked out his theme already and he will do odds and ends, but I don't expect too many little kids to be welding or wet sanding.....
> *


i know they cant do it al, but if they help out as much as they can(safley) then they learn responsibility i think. thats what im trying to teach my kids, how to take care of thier stuff. :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jun 24 2008, 02:57 PM~10942115
> *I THINK THAT GIVING THE MONEY TO THE KIDS IS A GOOD THING. BUT LIKE JON SAID NO ONE KNOWS WHETHER THE BIKE BELONGS TO THE KID OR THE PARENT. I THINK THAT IF YOU ARE GONNA GIVE IT TO THE BIKES IT SHOULDNT MATTER WHO WINS, ADULT OR A KID.
> 
> THE ASSOCIATIONS THAT COMPETE IN THIS ARE THE ULA DALLAS, THE ULA HOUSTON, THE HLC, AND NOW THE CTLC. THE ONLY ASSOCIATION THAT WE ARE ON HERE TALKING ABOUT IS THE ULA DALLAS. THE DALLAS ULA IS OBVIOUSLY NOT GIVING THE WEGO TOUR THE SUPPORT THAT THEY DID LAST YEAR. BUT YOU CANT TAKE THAT AWAY FROM THE REST OF THE ASSOCIATIONS THAT ARE TRYING TO WIN. IM NOT SAYING GET RID OF THE WHOLE ASSOCIATION AWARD, BUT MAYBE THE WEGO CAN JUST GIVE THE ASSOCIATION CHAMPION A BIGGER  TROPHY. MAYBE YOU CAN USE THE MONEY TO MAKE THE BIGGER TROPHY THAT WAY THE WEGO TOUR DOESNT HAVE TO COME OUT OF POCKET TO MAKE A BIGGER TROPHY. JUST USE THE MONEY THAT THEY ALREADY HAVE.
> ...


  x2


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

I say dad builds the bike and the kid and momma spend the money. :biggrin: That's how it's always been. Why change a good thing. 

R.I.P. my Nico (my son was named Nico too).


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jun 24 2008, 04:45 PM~10942747
> *I say dad builds the bike and the kid and momma spend the money. :biggrin:  That's how it's always been.  Why change a good thing.
> 
> R.I.P. my Nico (my son was named Nico too).
> *


 :angel:


----------



## WEGOWEB.ORG (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jun 24 2008, 05:02 AM~10938610
> *Hummm........yeah it could be Isaac.  I looked it over and I honestly can't tell.
> *


Yes that is Isaac... :biggrin: I kept my belt on tight..


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

anyone got the info on the longview show? i know its about 2 months away but thats a road trip so i am starting my gas fund today so ill be ready :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 24 2008, 09:09 PM~10944126
> *anyone got the info on the longview show?  i know its about 2 months away but thats a road trip so i am starting my gas fund today so ill be ready  :biggrin:
> *


let me know i hav pre reg forms.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 24 2008, 01:43 PM~10941064
> *and just remember which club was parked in that room and let them know ..
> *


We'll have to go back to the pictures to review....we might just get to the bottom of it after all :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Now I aint saying it was this car....but I think this car or something in its general area could be responsible. Also I think this was on the same lane as those trucks that were in this room....and you know bagged trucks are all about scraping. So I am not pointing a finger because there was no way of determining who it was....should have had the CSI's on the scene. :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 25 2008, 09:45 AM~10947543
> *Now I aint saying it was this car....but I think this car or something in its general area could be responsible.  Also I think this was on the same lane as those trucks that were in this room....and you know bagged trucks are all about scraping.  So I am not pointing a finger because there was no way of determining who it was....should have had the CSI's on the scene. :0
> 
> 
> ...



WELL THAT COUNTS US OUT CUZ THERE WERE NO BAGGED TRUCKS IN OUR LINE UP. THANKS FOR CLEARING THAT UP. :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

thanks for comin out 2 our lil bbq WEGO, got going a lil later than planned but it was all good in tha end :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 23 2008, 08:08 PM~10936400
> *Yeah some people either dont know how to act or just have a total disregard for others.  That almost looks like someone was trying to drag their vehicle on the floor.  It wasnt the typical rubber scuffs found in the room with wood floors that needed paint thinner to be removed, it was in the room with tile floors and it actually carved into the tile, so that scrubbing was to get the black grease, soot, oil, dirt, rubber or whatever out, but it STILL left a groove in the floor.
> 
> We try to get nice indoor venues to keep everyone out of the hot sun during the texas summer months, but some people.....
> ...


some people are just idiots..
but thanks to the one who left the big 4 foot scrap mark..:uh:
lucky i had paint thinner and reducer with me.. we would of never got the shit up..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 25 2008, 09:45 AM~10947543
> *Now I aint saying it was this car....but I think this car or something in its general area could be responsible.  Also I think this was on the same lane as those trucks that were in this room....and you know bagged trucks are all about scraping.  So I am not pointing a finger because there was no way of determining who it was....should have had the CSI's on the scene. :0
> 
> 
> ...


even the blue truck in the back couldnt do it..
it was bagged but didnt lay frame..so you could count it out..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 26 2008, 09:32 AM~10955014
> *some people are just idiots..
> but thanks to the one who left the big 4 foot scrap mark..:uh:
> lucky i had  paint thinner and reducer with me.. we would of never got the shit up..
> *


Don't you guys have a move out crew to direct traffic, like they do at the LRM shows or like most county or city owned arena's.. If not no telling how this happened and speculating or making innuendos as to who may have done this is not cool....


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Jun 23 2008, 08:26 PM~10936058
> *I think you should give up the 500 association class. I know that there are a bunch of clubs in the dallas ula that dont follow the wego tour so why award an association if they are not all participants.  I cant speak for the other associations.  I think the Wego Tour should put those 500 towards the bicycle class for entrants lets say 15 and under, and have had their registrations under that name for that age group.  Award the kids!!!!!!!!!!! They are the next generation!!!!!!!
> *


There would be no way to verify onwership. Most kids can't afford to go to out of town shows on their own or even afford to build some of these bad ass bikes on their own... Then you would have controversy over who actually built / owned the bike/peddle cars, etc, you just know this would happen.. Then would there be a new catagory for this age group and would they be able to place in two different catagories, if let's say the bike was built by kid but was in street catagory. I think the organization award is good and help's build some friendly competition, not unlike the different catagory for cars, truck, etc.. If there was a single car club that always won every award in a certain catagory would you want to eliminate that catagory or would it inspire others to step up their game??? Same applies here. There have been more shows in the south then in the Dallas area, so if 1 or 2 clubs are carrying an association that just means those clubs are committed to rep'n their club as well as their association..

Just an old man's 2 cents...


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 26 2008, 11:10 AM~10955975
> *Don't you guys have a move out crew to direct traffic, like they do at the LRM shows or like most county or city owned arena's.. If not no telling how this happened and speculating or making innuendos as to who may have done this is not cool....
> *


At the beginning I only wanted to make everyone aware that we could lose these indoor locations. Let's all just keep an eye out for each other. We want to keep all the Wego tour car shows indoor.


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jun 26 2008, 05:46 PM~10958170
> *At the beginning I only wanted to make everyone aware that we could lose these indoor locations.  Let's all just keep an eye out for each other.  We want to keep all the Wego tour car shows indoor.
> *


x100 bcuz i'm 2 dark to b out in the sun :burn: , like in san marcos wheww man that was a bitch


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Jun 26 2008, 06:10 PM~10958327
> *x100 bcuz i'm 2 dark to b out in the sun :burn: , like in san marcos wheww man that was a bitch
> *



u aint even liein.. lol i spent about 30 bucks that day just on bottled water. i hit up like 3 or 4 carshows in May every weekend back to back and i got dark then a bitch. iam finally gettin over my sunburn. but rather its an indoor show or outdoor if i can be there ill be there. as a matter of fact i just got on mapquest to look up directions to lufkin. let me know if anyone has a flyer on that show or details on the show. is it indoor or outdoor and do we have to be there the day b4? :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 26 2008, 01:45 PM~10956306
> *There would be no way to verify onwership. Most kids can't afford to go to out of town shows on their own or even afford to build some of these bad ass bikes on their own... Then you would have controversy over who actually built / owned the bike/peddle cars, etc, you just know this would happen.. Then would there be a new catagory for this age group and would they be able to place in two different catagories, if let's say the bike was built by kid but was in street catagory. I think the organization award is good and help's build some friendly competition, not unlike the different catagory for cars, truck, etc.. If there was a single car club that always won every award in a certain catagory would you want to eliminate that catagory or would it inspire others to step up their game??? Same applies here. There have been more shows in the south then in the Dallas area, so if 1 or 2 clubs are carrying an association that just means those clubs are committed to rep'n their club as well as their association..
> 
> Just an old man's 2 cents...
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 26 2008, 06:07 PM~10958743
> *u aint even liein.. lol i spent about 30 bucks that day just on bottled water.  i hit up like 3 or 4 carshows in May every weekend back to back and i got dark then a bitch.  iam finally gettin over my sunburn.  but rather its an indoor show or outdoor if i can be there ill be there.  as a matter of fact i just got on mapquest to look up directions to lufkin.  let me know if anyone has a flyer on that show or details on the show. is it indoor or outdoor and do we have to be there the day b4?  :thumbsup:
> *



miggy how many times do i really have 2 tell you that its LONGVIEW, where da hell you get lufkin...lol..and i think they are havin friday setup for some, and saturday setup is the day of show...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 26 2008, 11:40 PM~10960825
> *miggy how many times do i really have 2 tell you that its LONGVIEW, where da hell you get lufkin...lol..and i think they are havin friday setup for some, and saturday setup is the day of show...
> *


dammit ur right. i keep gettin them 2 towns mixed up. i think i even mapquested lufkin yesterday. so the show is on a saturday and not sunday?


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 26 2008, 11:45 AM~10956306
> *There would be no way to verify onwership. Most kids can't afford to go to out of town shows on their own or even afford to build some of these bad ass bikes on their own... Then you would have controversy over who actually built / owned the bike/peddle cars, etc, you just know this would happen.. Then would there be a new catagory for this age group and would they be able to place in two different catagories, if let's say the bike was built by kid but was in street catagory. I think the organization award is good and help's build some friendly competition, not unlike the different catagory for cars, truck, etc.. If there was a single car club that always won every award in a certain catagory would you want to eliminate that catagory or would it inspire others to step up their game??? Same applies here. There have been more shows in the south then in the Dallas area, so if 1 or 2 clubs are carrying an association that just means those clubs are committed to rep'n their club as well as their association..
> 
> Just an old man's 2 cents...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ok mapquest says Longview is 3 1/2 hrs away.. does that sound right Tito? everyone keeps telling me its a 5hr drive. but i guess if i ride wit you we'll be there in bout 2 hours :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 27 2008, 02:38 PM~10965013
> *ok mapquest says Longview is 3 1/2 hrs away.. does that sound right Tito? everyone keeps telling me its a 5hr drive.  but i guess if i ride wit you we'll be there in bout 2 hours  :biggrin:
> *



2 hours tops miggy..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 27 2008, 04:14 PM~10965300
> *2 hours tops miggy..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


you remember on the way to the Austin show you told me "i hope you can keep up" i thought you was bullshittin but hell nah u wasnt.. i think thats the fastest ive ever made it to the expo center :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Katy Custom Car Show & Family Drive-In Movie Night
July 5th
Contact John Schmid @ 281-391-0095 for details
www.powerhousecc.com

Car Hop included. 
I always like to help out our schools and churchs, so if anyone is free that day this would be a great thing to support.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jun 25 2008, 09:45 AM~10947543
> *Now I aint saying it was this car....but I think this car or something in its general area could be responsible.  Also I think this was on the same lane as those trucks that were in this room....and you know bagged trucks are all about scraping.  So I am not pointing a finger because there was no way of determining who it was....should have had the CSI's on the scene. :0
> 
> 
> ...


wasnt that lac either thats my homies thats as low as it lays out back


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Jun 30 2008, 12:08 AM~10977791
> *wasnt that lac either thats my homies thats as low as it lays out back
> *


x2 thats wha i said


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

i know this aint about the wego tour but i took 1st in denver and best flake


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@Jul 1 2008, 12:24 AM~10986463
> *i know this aint about the wego tour but i took 1st in denver and best flake
> 
> 
> ...


congrats homie!


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@Jun 30 2008, 11:24 PM~10986463
> *i know this aint about the wego tour but i took 1st in denver and best flake
> 
> 
> ...



much prop troy, it does kinda have 2 deal with wego, cause you stepped up your game since starting the wego tour...man i bet it felt good holdin it down ,down there, bet you really didnt wanna get rid of it, but oh well i guess cant wait for the drop 2 come out... :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

I KNOW THIS YEARS TOUR IS NOT DONE BUT HAVE YALL THOUGHT ABOUT COMING OUT TO THE WEST TEXAS AREA


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jun 30 2008, 11:30 PM~10986509
> *much prop troy, it does kinda have 2 deal with wego, cause you stepped up your game since starting the wego tour...man i bet it felt good holdin it down ,down there, bet you really didnt wanna get rid of it, but oh well i guess cant wait for the drop 2 come out... :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro and yeah i did build the car for the wego tour, and im hoping i have my new one done by the first show next year, but untill then ill show my 96 ss


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Jun 30 2008, 11:26 PM~10986474
> *congrats homie!
> *


thanks


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Congrats Troy....special awards always mean a lot!

As for West Texas....hopefully in '09!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@Jun 30 2008, 10:24 PM~10986463
> *i know this aint about the wego tour but i took 1st in denver and best flake
> 
> 
> ...



ORALE HOMIE !!! WAY TO REP NOT JUST YO SET "R.O.'S" PERO D-TOWN,TEJAS FOR THAT MATTER !!!! WAY TO HANDLE UP !!!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

i see Troy holdin it down up in Denver... awreadyyyyyy :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

what is this out of???


----------



## cooneyb81 (May 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Jul 2 2008, 08:39 PM~11001088
> *what is this out of???
> *


The new streetseen mag


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cooneyb81_@Jul 2 2008, 09:44 PM~11001116
> *The new streetseen mag
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

thanks everybody for all the props on my awards in denver


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## RO D-TOWN V.P (Sep 4, 2007)

COULD SOMEONE PLEASE POST UP THE WEGO SHOWS THAT ARE LEFT,,,THANKS,,ROLLERZ ONLY!!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

08/09-Longview TX : Show & Shine Car Show @ Maude Cobb Conv. Cntr 
08/24-Temple TX : Central TX [email protected] Frank Mayborn Civic Center
09/14-Austin TX : Fiestas Patrias @ Travis Expo Cntr
09/21-Waco TX : Showdown by the River @ Waco Conv. Cntr
10/26-Dallas TX : Torres Empire Car Show @ TBA
11/16-Houston TX : Los Magnificos Car Show @ Reliant


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> 08/09-Longview TX : Show & Shine Car Show @ Maude Cobb Conv. Cntr
> 08/24-Temple TX : Central TX [email protected] Frank Mayborn Civic Center
> 09/14-Austin TX : Fiestas Patrias @ Travis Expo Cntr
> 09/21-Waco TX : Showdown by the River @ Waco Conv. Cntr
> ...


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> > 08/09-Longview TX : Show & Shine Car Show @ Maude Cobb Conv. Cntr
> > 08/24-Temple TX : Central TX [email protected] Frank Mayborn Civic Center
> > 09/14-Austin TX : Fiestas Patrias @ Travis Expo Cntr
> > 09/21-Waco TX : Showdown by the River @ Waco Conv. Cntr
> ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Jul 7 2008, 09:31 PM~11033421
> *They might be, but not on the Wego tour.  You should check with one of their members.
> *


NOT THIS YEAR, BUT THANKS FOR LOOKIN OUT!!! HOPEFULLY WE'LL GET A SPOT ON THE NEXT GO ROUND...  

THANKS AGAIN MS CARMONA....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Yeah, what they said. :biggrin: 

I believe the unofficial vision for next year is a show a month or something, so there WILL be limited spots on tour. I would suggest getting stuff planned ahead of time for next year for anyone wanting to get on the tour.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

4th page???
TTT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Jul 7 2008, 11:26 AM~11028147
> *08/09-Longview TX : Show & Shine Car Show @ Maude Cobb Conv. Cntr
> 08/24-Temple TX : Central TX [email protected] Frank Mayborn Civic Center
> 09/14-Austin TX : Fiestas Patrias @ Travis Expo Cntr
> ...


does longview have a model car class/ along as the other shows?</span> :cheesy: :biggrin:  
<span style=\'color:blue\'>i got some new toys


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 12 2008, 04:18 PM~11073246
> *does longview have a model car class/ along as the other shows?</span> :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>i got some new toys
> *


Call Mike on the flyer.


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Jul 7 2008, 08:40 PM~11033552
> *NOT THIS YEAR, BUT THANKS FOR LOOKIN OUT!!! HOPEFULLY WE'LL GET A SPOT ON THE NEXT GO ROUND...
> 
> THANKS AGAIN MS CARMONA....
> *


You're welcome


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

just called for the model car classes== :thumbsup:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

<span style=\'color:blue\'> DALLAS LOWRIDERS CC & BC
ARE INVITING ALL CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS
THIS WEEKEND TO KICK OFF OUR
3rd ANNUAL PICNIC !!!!! WE HOPE TO SEE THE 
LOWRIDER INDUSTRY EXPAND & UNITE US ALL AS FAMILIA....... 
SO MAKE SURE TO BRING YOUR FAMILIA & FRIENDS 
TO OUR PICNIC TO ENJOY A SUNDAY AFTERNOON OF FUN.....

LAS GRACIAS FROM THE 

"DALLAS LOWRIDERS CC & BC" </span>


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

what is this a TTT fest... well then TTT :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Jul 18 2008, 08:01 PM~11123700
> *what is this a TiTy fest...  well then TTT :biggrin:
> *


 :0 WELL TTT AND A TTT


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

1/2 point show on the WEGO TOUR 
way more info coming soon!


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT  




wasnt there a topic for the Longview show???


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

Yo Mr. Peoples Choice, wher u @ bro? i kno u aint busy


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

SHIIITTTT!!!! I'M ALWAYS BUSY :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jul 28 2008, 01:48 PM~11198194
> *SHIIITTTT!!!! I'M ALWAYS BUSY :biggrin:
> *


yea its hard work pimpin an ho'in :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

Anyone interested in these PM me, these are real *1977 T E X A S* plates that *can* be legaly used on 1977 Vehicle or good for car show display...


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:0


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

:0 x2 :biggrin:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

:wave: wat sup?


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Aug 5 2008, 09:47 PM~11271068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA....... HE'S GOT BLUE BALLS........... :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 6 2008, 09:08 AM~11272774
> *HAHA....... HE'S GOT BLUE BALLS........... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Yay!! The tour is gonna get crazy again!!! whoop whoop!!! Pre show parties!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 7 2008, 02:07 AM~11282211
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: great show yesterday


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 10 2008, 11:18 AM~11305795
> *:thumbsup: great show yesterday
> *


yep, 'cept no best of show bike award, what the hell was that.... :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 12 2008, 12:35 PM~11325151
> *sup homie...the classes that are on the tour should be at the show...you comin down?
> *



Oh yea n Full Force too!!!!! ROLLERZ!!!!

 :biggrin: see u then Tito!!!!


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Aug 12 2008, 01:46 PM~11325232
> *Oh yea n Full Force too!!!!! ROLLERZ!!!!
> 
> :biggrin: see u then Tito!!!!
> *



appreciate the support...went down 2 dallas 2 help troy on that show at jaguars...talked 2 your homie block down there...ill see yall on the 24th then...


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WEGOWEB.ORG_@Aug 12 2008, 11:29 AM~11324664
> *You are right, we will get it corrected.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WEGOWEB.ORG_@Aug 12 2008, 11:29 AM~11324664
> *You are right, we will get it corrected.
> *


was 6/23 the last standings before Longview???


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

yes..the Waco show was the last one before Longview...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 12 2008, 02:01 PM~11325894
> *yes..the Waco show was the last one before Longview...
> *


okay thanks i couldnt remember, theres been so many shows this summer


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

ttmft 4 da WEGO TOUR :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: thanks Jon


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 12 2008, 09:30 PM~11329778
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :0 :uh: :uh:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: youre stupid


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 13 2008, 02:30 PM~11335428
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: youre stupid
> *


AND UR WHITE WHATS WORSE ........................ :twak: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt
:cheesy:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Aug 14 2008, 03:53 PM~11344987
> *ttt
> *


you going to the temple show


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

Yup hopefully


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Aug 14 2008, 04:50 PM~11345501
> *Yup hopefully
> *



hope to see you there  we need a new picture


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 14 2008, 11:37 PM~11349466
> *ttt
> *


NO TO THE BUTTOM................


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

wego topic cant be on the second page...this show season.. :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 15 2008, 11:36 PM~11357222
> *wego topic cant be on the second page...this show season.. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 16 2008, 01:36 PM~11359694
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


FUCKIN WHITE PEOPLE .............................. :uh: :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 16 2008, 09:44 PM~11361650
> *FUCKIN WHITE PEOPLE .............................. :uh:  :0
> *



lol 

u speak spanish guero? so do parrots


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 16 2008, 11:33 PM~11363050
> *lol
> 
> u speak spanish guero? so do parrots
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHA.............. :biggrin: PINCHE MILK WEED.....


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

do model cars count as entry points?


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

No they don't


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Aug 19 2008, 11:40 AM~11382461
> *do model cars count as entry points?
> *



I thought they did! :0


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

If they did then we would have more model cars then real cars


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Aug 19 2008, 11:40 AM~11382461
> *do model cars count as entry points?
> *


We started to count as 1/2 point, but no one was really interested. Or let's say motivated. This was last year at the beginning of the Wego Tour.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I haven't made many shows this year but hope to be at the last couple of remaining shows and Los Magnificos show...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Aug 19 2008, 01:06 PM~11382728
> *If they did then we would have more model cars then real cars
> *


I think for the kids it's a good starting point.. You could put a limit on the amount of models cars a club could enter to keep it from getting out of hand make them count as 1/4 points...


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 17 2008, 08:17 AM~11363898
> *
> *


what.. ro???
:0


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

ill be there :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 23 2008, 08:48 AM~11418385
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cool :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 23 2008, 09:16 AM~11418505
> *what.. ro???
> :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Austin is up next....









Don't forget, it's the last full points show before the finale...so this one is a big one! See you all there!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 24 2008, 10:39 PM~11428530
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thanks jon


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 24 2008, 11:39 PM~11428530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that was quick :0


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 24 2008, 10:39 PM~11428530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Aww Chit im in standings! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Aug 24 2008, 08:49 PM~11427329
> *Cool :biggrin:
> *


thanks..just putting my personal touch 2 it... :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 24 2008, 11:43 PM~11428579
> *damn that was quick  :0
> *


x2 :0


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 24 2008, 10:39 PM~11428530
> *
> 
> 
> ...



old standings?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 25 2008, 05:15 PM~11434212
> *old standings?
> *


no


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 24 2008, 11:43 PM~11428579
> *damn that was quick  :0
> *



hell yea that was quick .. dammit albert is ahead of me now 

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 25 2008, 05:59 PM~11434714
> *hell yea that was quick .. dammit albert is ahead of me now
> 
> :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


hey miggy what class were you in???


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 25 2008, 04:59 PM~11434714
> *hell yea that was quick .. dammit albert is ahead of me now
> 
> :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


 :machinegun: when i load my ak u bish azz haterz gona lay! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: & its Beto on hear... Gracias! :biggrin: .......Thnx Wego ,Ya ll tha chit ! :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 25 2008, 04:59 PM~11434714
> *hell yea that was quick .. dammit albert is ahead of me now
> 
> :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *



miggy u are gettin up there.. should i worry


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

I see u albert reppin passionate rides :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

TTT


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 26 2008, 12:30 AM~11439366
> *miggy u are gettin up there..  should i worry
> *


You got this one in tha bag already, Congrats... :thumbsup: ....


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 25 2008, 06:04 PM~11434770
> *hey miggy what class were you in???
> *



90s street luxury and i didnt even place.. the foo that got 3rd was that lincoln that was parked over by Alex's monte.. the silver/tannish towncar with the red spokes and cotton stuffed all in his engine and trunk with the 1988 chandilier hanging frm the ceiling.. so i went to walmart today and bought me a couple of bags of cotton for 1.98 a bag so iam ready for the austin show :uh:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 26 2008, 01:30 AM~11439366
> *miggy u are gettin up there..  should i worry
> *



not really like Beto said you got this one in the bag already. i seen not even ur boy Eligh was at the show.. but after the temple show i really dont give a fuck about the standings anymore. they can take my name off of it for all i give a fuck. watch em blame it on my back bumper .. but still that other lincoln shouldnt have beat me. no display but a piece of rope all around it and cotten all over the muthafucka. no audio, no video, rims that dont even match the car.. fuck all that i aint even worried bout it anymore. 

and how they put u in mild... shit i wouldve been mad about that too.


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 26 2008, 02:57 PM~11443474
> *not really like Beto said you got this one in the bag already.  i seen not even ur boy Eligh was at the show.. but after the temple show i really dont give a fuck about the standings anymore.  they can take my name off of it for all i give a fuck.  watch em blame it on my back bumper .. but still that other lincoln shouldnt have beat me.  no display but a piece of rope all around it and cotten all over the muthafucka.  no audio, no video, rims that dont even match the car.. fuck all that i aint even worried bout it anymore.
> 
> and how they put u in mild... shit i wouldve been mad about that too.
> *


You win some ,you loose some Miggy.


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 26 2008, 02:51 PM~11443406
> *90s street luxury and i didnt even place.. the foo that got 3rd was that lincoln that was parked over by Alex's monte.. the silver/tannish towncar with the red spokes and cotton stuffed all in his engine and trunk with the 1988 chandilier hanging frm the ceiling..  so i went to walmart today and bought me a couple of bags of cotton for 1.98 a bag so iam ready for the austin show  :uh:
> *



its all bout fun miggy.. either you win or lose, either way its about the experience...keep your head up and not take a loss like that...


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 26 2008, 02:57 PM~11443474
> *not really like Beto said you got this one in the bag already.  i seen not even ur boy Eligh was at the show.. but after the temple show i really dont give a fuck about the standings anymore.  they can take my name off of it for all i give a fuck.  watch em blame it on my back bumper .. but still that other lincoln shouldnt have beat me.  no display but a piece of rope all around it and cotten all over the muthafucka.  no audio, no video, rims that dont even match the car.. fuck all that i aint even worried bout it anymore.
> 
> and how they put u in mild... shit i wouldve been mad about that too.
> *


keep your head up, you on the list, you must have did ok out there in the tour... one persons prize is another persons treasure..lets not take it down that road...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 26 2008, 01:57 PM~11443474
> *not really like Beto said you got this one in the bag already.  i seen not even ur boy Eligh was at the show.. but after the temple show i really dont give a fuck about the standings anymore.  they can take my name off of it for all i give a fuck.  watch em blame it on my back bumper .. but still that other lincoln shouldnt have beat me.  no display but a piece of rope all around it and cotten all over the muthafucka.  no audio, no video, rims that dont even match the car.. fuck all that i aint even worried bout it anymore.
> 
> and how they put u in mild... shit i wouldve been mad about that too.
> *


miggy calm down  its about tha movement we should all support each other. win sum lose sum dont take it tha wrong way. people know wat you doing ! ! ! ! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

betoooooo............ congrats to u n Dre dogg on the big win. u on tha list now. good job. represent. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

tito u and your team did a good job putting tha show together. much luv to evryone that came to support das movement.....


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 23 2008, 08:48 AM~11418385
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 i have seen this car before. killn da scene........... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: tito_ls, D-TOWN 78, rayray73, mrchavez, Homie Styln, 73monte

who is this guy that calls himself mrchavez..i aint seen you round here buddy...r u here start any trouble :biggrin: .....

ATTENTION HAS ANYBODY SEEN THIS CAR, WAS SUPPOSE 2 MAKE AN APPEARANCE IN TEMPLE, BUT WASNT IN SIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Aug 26 2008, 04:16 PM~11444240
> *     tito u and your team did a good job putting tha show together. much luv to evryone that  came to support das  movement.....
> *



 ..APPRECIATE IT :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Aug 26 2008, 04:18 PM~11444262
> *i have  seen this  car  before.    killn da  scene........... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 ...heard it wont be around for a while...thats just what i heard..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

My Impala very rarley placed at shows due to the fact that I had supreme's. I built my car to be admired by all and hated by others.. Keep your head up, sometimes judging is subjective..


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 26 2008, 03:22 PM~11444302
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: tito_ls, D-TOWN 78, rayray73, mrchavez, Homie Styln, 73monte
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 26 2008, 03:25 PM~11444337
> *My Impala very rarley placed at shows due to the fact that I had supreme's. I built my car to be admired by all and hated by others.. Keep your head up, sometimes judging is subjective..
> 
> 
> *


klean...............


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

yall are right  iam not even worried about placing anymore. i just like chillin wit everybody at the shows cuz thats really the only time we all get to see eachother. we're all family n thats whats up. CTLC is doing big thanks and its good to see people from Waco, Temple, Killeen and all around know each other by name. last year i didnt know nobody and this year ive gotten to meet alot of people who are apart of this sport. thats the real prize. i might still show but the real throphy is when someone walks up to you and says damn ***** ur shit is clean  or when you see total strangers taking pics of your car and you hope tomorrow your shit is still there haha. and Mike from Bryan is the 1 that pointed that out to me.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

hola miggy........... heard bout your underground burgers.......... :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Aug 26 2008, 04:27 PM~11444354
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *



:twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :loco: :loco: :loco: :rant: :rant: :biggrin:  :biggrin: 

i guess ill be seeing it in austin...


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

Cheer up Miggy you know in your heart your car was the best out of you 2


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 26 2008, 03:29 PM~11444378
> *yall are right    iam not even worried about placing anymore.  i just like chillin wit everybody at the shows cuz thats really the only time we all get to see eachother.  we're all family n thats whats up.  CTLC is doing big thanks and its good to see people from Waco, Temple, Killeen and all around know each other by name.  last year i didnt know nobody and this year ive gotten to meet alot of people who are apart of this sport.  thats the real prize.  i might still show but the real throphy is when someone walks up to you and says damn ***** ur shit is clean    or when you see total strangers taking pics of your car and you hope tomorrow your shit is still there haha.  and Mike from Bryan is the 1 that pointed that out to me.
> *


ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Aug 26 2008, 05:29 PM~11444382
> *hola  miggy...........  heard  bout  your  underground  burgers.......... :biggrin:
> *



yezzir as a matter of fact i was taking a couple to the show Sunday but by the time they reached Rogers Texas they were garn... my bad but if you and Beto go to the Austin show i promise ill have a couple. :biggrin: let me rephrase that.. you and Beto and yalls carssss just tell them to reshedule the parade for the next weekend


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

I dont consider myself a stranger but I stold a pic of your car :biggrin: keep building your car for you no one else...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 26 2008, 05:30 PM~11444386
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thanks bro  its was good to see ya at the show Sunday. chillin in the AC was nice cuz it was hot outside.


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 26 2008, 05:33 PM~11444412
> *yezzir as a matter of fact i was taking a couple to the show Sunday but by the time they reached Rogers Texas they were garn... my bad but if you and Beto go to the Austin show i promise ill have a couple.  :biggrin: let me rephrase that.. you and Beto and yalls carssss just tell them to reshedule the parade for the next weekend
> *


yeah I heard it was going to storm bad up there that weekend but nice and sunny here in ATX :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 26 2008, 05:35 PM~11444432
> *I dont consider myself a stranger but I stold a pic of your car  :biggrin: keep building your car for you no one else...
> 
> 
> ...



lol of course ur not a stranger, ur 1 of my brothers  i definetly wanna be part of that cruise to the Austin show on i35. i still havent been part of a pack of lowlows on i35 yet  you should've seen the burn out i did after the show  it was a lil sumthing for the impalas in the area lol just ask Passionate Rides


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 26 2008, 05:36 PM~11444437
> *thanks bro   its was good to see ya at the show Sunday.  chillin in the AC was nice cuz it was hot outside.
> *


I went outside to sweat with yall but didn't see anyone. I think yall were inside. :biggrin: We gonna have a couple of canopys and a small grill at the Austin show, maybe you can come by and hook up your famous underground burger. :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

put me down for a burger too.... damn miggy you been holding out or que ?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 26 2008, 05:36 PM~11444444
> *yeah I heard it was going to storm bad up there that weekend but nice and sunny here in ATX  :biggrin:
> *



x2 :cheesy: and Beto just think bout it.. after the show "chicano park"  i know you been wanting to cruise through there. and females everywhereeeeeeeeee i think Suenos Vajos and Estrella car clubs should go cuz they on the list of Clubs on the Wego Standings. if i was you id talk to the people who throw the parade and ask them if they can move it to the next weekend. besides if 30-40 people or more who have nice rides go n talk to them i think they would listen cuz thats the whole parade there. no cars = no parade  and tell them yall can get more rides from up here to go down there too cuz i know id be down


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 26 2008, 05:42 PM~11444489
> *I went outside to sweat with yall but didn't see anyone. I think yall were inside. :biggrin:  We gonna have a couple of canopys and a small grill at the Austin show, maybe you can come by and hook up your famous underground burger. :biggrin:
> *



hell yea sounds like a plan. :thumbsup: ill bring some food, drinks, etc. just let me know wha u need


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Aug 26 2008, 05:44 PM~11444505
> *put me down for a burger too....  damn miggy you been holding out or que ?
> *


lol i wish i could still a whole box of them pattys from work. even Goofy from Empire has came by for a greasy double meat double chz burger and Tito gets them burgers all the time. Even Lando from Suenos Vajos has stopped by for a burger i heard he was so full he fell asleep the rest of the way back to Waco :yes:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 26 2008, 04:54 PM~11444578
> *lol i wish i could still a whole box of them pattys from work.  even Goofy from Empire has came by for a greasy double meat double chz burger and Tito gets them burgers all the time.  Even Lando from Suenos Vajos has stopped by for a burger i heard he was so full he fell asleep the rest of the way back to Waco  :yes:
> *



hell yeah guys...just order a plain ass burger, then when they bring it out 2 you, you have a double meat cheeseburger with bacon :0 :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

i just noticed something.. i think Central Texas done took over the Wego Topic..  


TTT 

hey Miklo.. oops i mean hey x2  :wave: wha u up to homie?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 26 2008, 05:55 PM~11444589
> *hell yeah guys...just order a plain ass burger, then when they bring it out 2 you, you have a double meat cheeseburger with bacon :0  :biggrin:
> *



thats the backdoor hookup. its not on the menu but i just consider it a lowlow hook up on the low low


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 26 2008, 05:50 PM~11444550
> *hell yea sounds like a plan.  :thumbsup:  ill bring some food, drinks, etc.  just let me know wha u need
> *


Were doing burgers and dogs. So if you want bring a 12 pack (of your choice) just come and chill with us.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 26 2008, 05:58 PM~11444613
> *i just noticed something.. i think Central Texas done took over the Wego Topic..
> TTT
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: x2


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 26 2008, 06:01 PM~11444629
> *thats the backdoor hookup.  its not on the menu but i just consider it a lowlow hook up on the low low
> *


 :around: uuuhhhhmmm never mind don't want the burger that bad... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 26 2008, 04:29 PM~11444378
> *yall are right    iam not even worried about placing anymore.  i just like chillin wit everybody at the shows cuz thats really the only time we all get to see eachother.  we're all family n thats whats up.  CTLC is doing big thanks and its good to see people from Waco, Temple, Killeen and all around know each other by name.  last year i didnt know nobody and this year ive gotten to meet alot of people who are apart of this sport.  thats the real prize.  i might still show but the real throphy is when someone walks up to you and says damn ***** ur shit is clean    or when you see total strangers taking pics of your car and you hope tomorrow your shit is still there haha.  and Mike from Bryan is the 1 that pointed that out to me.
> *


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 26 2008, 03:25 PM~11444337
> *My Impala very rarley placed at shows due to the fact that I had supreme's. I built my car to be admired by all and hated by others.. Keep your head up, sometimes judging is subjective..
> 
> 
> *


that one i feel :biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

TTT


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Aug 26 2008, 04:22 PM~11444302
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: tito_ls, D-TOWN 78, rayray73, mrchavez, Homie Styln, 73monte
> 
> ...


F.Y.I. Mr. Chavez is on probation :twak: :angry:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 26 2008, 04:33 PM~11444412
> *yezzir as a matter of fact i was taking a couple to the show Sunday but by the time they reached Rogers Texas they were garn... my bad but if you and Beto go to the Austin show i promise ill have a couple.  :biggrin: let me rephrase that.. you and Beto and yalls carssss just tell them to reshedule the parade for the next weekend
> *


Looks like ill be going to Austin :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Aug 27 2008, 06:14 PM~11454113
> *
> 
> 
> ...



lol


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Aug 27 2008, 06:30 PM~11454269
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ey how did u do at the show? iam still not sure who you are and we might've walked passed each other so many times at the shows. like funkytown from rollerz said awhile back and i think even Miklo said it, we all need to wear tags with our layitlow names to the shows lol .. esp the girls  even though 9 times of of 10 their screen names might be like "sexy latina" when in person they aint so sexy :biggrin: that way we know and keep walking


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

TTT


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 27 2008, 06:41 PM~11454391
> *ey how did u do at the show? iam still not sure who you are and we might've walked passed each other so many times at the shows.  like funkytown from rollerz said awhile back and i think even Miklo said it, we all need to wear tags with our layitlow names to the shows lol .. esp the girls    even though 9 times of of 10 their screen names might be like "sexy latina" when in person they aint so sexy  :biggrin: that way we know and keep walking
> *


im not sure but i think i was like this


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Aug 27 2008, 11:42 PM~11457883
> *im not sure but i think i was like this
> 
> 
> ...


yeah looks about right


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Aug 28 2008, 12:42 AM~11457883
> *im not sure but i think i was like this
> 
> 
> ...



i was talkin about at the carshow not at the olympics :biggrin: but did you see that Brazilian women volleyball team.. not only did they beat the USA for the gold but them women was was finer too .... we all mite have to get together n take a vacation :biggrin:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

Anyone interested in these PM me, these are real *1977 T E X A S* plates that *can* be legaly used on 1977 Vehicle or good for car show display...



















----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I also have a set of *1974 T E X A S* plates


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Aug 27 2008, 03:45 PM~11453845
> *F.Y.I.  Mr. Chavez is on probation :twak:  :angry:
> *


till when


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Aug 27 2008, 04:14 PM~11454113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


miggy are these ur underground burgers :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Aug 27 2008, 05:42 PM~11453807
> *
> 
> 
> ...


motorcycle and bike pre-reg is $20 not $25 sorry for the misprint


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Aug 28 2008, 12:37 PM~11460804
> *miggy  are  these  ur  underground burgers :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yea but why you wearing your helmet? have u seen my baseball?


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Aug 27 2008, 05:42 PM~11453807
> *
> 
> 
> ...


     


DAMN............, $30 to register, i sure hope theres some cash prizes at this one with a registration fee like that, those are LRM prices... :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

hey whats the date for the Dallas Wego show??? i cant find it


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 28 2008, 03:25 PM~11462352
> *hey whats the date for the Dallas Wego show??? i cant find it
> *


the Torres Empire show is set for Oct. 26th. check out www.wegoweb.org for all the dates...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 28 2008, 03:26 PM~11462370
> *the Torres Empire show is set for Oct. 26th.  check out www.wegoweb.org for all the dates...
> *


:roflmao: i was looking on the wego topic, i forgot about doin that :twak: thanks :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

*HEY I HEARD A NASTY RUMOR THAT THIS WASNT GONNA BE DONE.....ANY TRUTH TO IT??????*


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 28 2008, 04:20 PM~11463389
> *HEY I HEARD A NASTY RUMOR THAT THIS WASNT GONNA BE DONE.....ANY TRUTH TO IT??????
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 

that would suck ass


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 28 2008, 05:26 PM~11463441
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> that would suck ass
> *


X2.....those things are nice as hell....


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 28 2008, 04:34 PM~11463542
> *X2.....those things are nice as hell....
> *


yes that is true that is why i have been going to all the shows :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 28 2008, 05:36 PM~11463562
> *yes that is true that is why i have been going to all the shows  :biggrin:
> *


hes not lying, thats all he talks about :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 28 2008, 04:44 PM~11463645
> *hes not lying, thats all he talks about :biggrin:
> *



that and the women


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 28 2008, 05:45 PM~11463655
> *that and the women
> *


true.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Aug 28 2008, 04:48 PM~11463676
> *true.
> *


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Aug 28 2008, 11:36 AM~11460793
> *till  when
> *


ok probation time over :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 28 2008, 05:45 PM~11463655
> *that and the women
> *



and the nap time :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 28 2008, 06:37 PM~11464139
> *and the nap time  :0
> *


TRUE.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 28 2008, 05:20 PM~11463389
> *<span style='color:red'>mrouija*


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Nasty rumors....and they are just that...rumors...

I have the crystal trophies sitting in my parents' house in Texas City waiting to be etched....unless my parents' aren't telling me something....(did that hurricane get here already?)


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 28 2008, 07:40 PM~11464681
> *Nasty rumors....and they are just that...rumors...
> 
> I have the crystal trophies sitting in my parents' house in Texas City waiting to be etched....unless my parents' aren't telling me something....(did that hurricane get here already?)
> *


told ya'll......



thats cool, just what was going around, jon...  


now, thats squashed, so carry on..... :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 28 2008, 06:40 PM~11464681
> *Nasty rumors....and they are just that...rumors...
> 
> I have the crystal trophies sitting in my parents' house in Texas City waiting to be etched....unless my parents' aren't telling me something....(did that hurricane get here already?)
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 28 2008, 05:43 PM~11464712
> *im hungry !!!:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


DANG.......... :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

TTT


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Aug 31 2008, 02:49 PM~11484388
> *TTT
> *


OR BOTTOM............


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Hey if someone thinks they should be in the top 10 and don't see themselves, send me a pm with the shows you've attended...we have had misspellings, etc that have affected one's points...it never hurts to double check!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 31 2008, 08:39 PM~11486247
> *Hey if someone thinks they should be in the top 10 and don't see themselves, send me a pm with the shows you've attended...we have had misspellings, etc that have affected one's points...it never hurts to double check!
> *


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

Wego TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

Hop it,hop it :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Aug 27 2008, 05:41 PM~11454391
> *ey how did u do at the show? iam still not sure who you are and we might've walked passed each other so many times at the shows.  like funkytown from rollerz said awhile back and i think even Miklo said it, we all need to wear tags with our layitlow names to the shows lol .. esp the girls    even though 9 times of of 10 their screen names might be like "sexy latina" when in person they aint so sexy  :biggrin: that way we know and keep walking
> *


That ain't a bad idea about the name tags. For those that have cars you could put your screen name by your car or truck... The name of my cars/truck have my screen name... Homie Styln...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 3 2008, 02:52 PM~11507921
> *Who all is coming down the night before the Austin show and needs a hotel room???
> *


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 3 2008, 12:55 PM~11507943
> *
> *


I DO... I DO..... :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 3 2008, 06:20 PM~11509766
> *I DO... I DO..... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 3 2008, 05:23 PM~11510312
> *:biggrin:
> *


SAY MILO YOU COMING DOWN TO OUR WASH SO WE CAN CLEAN THAT BYRD CHIT OFF YOUR CAR.................................. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 3 2008, 07:58 PM~11510620
> *SAY MILO YOU COMING DOWN TO OUR WASH SO WE CAN CLEAN THAT BYRD CHIT OFF YOUR CAR.................................. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


nah i have to work, ill see what i can do


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

To all car clubs and individuals, if you are interested in having your name on the t-shirts that are being made for this show, you have to be Pre-Registered by September 21st. Please contact me, Tim Walls or Jon Chuck for pre registration forms. We will have some at the Austin stop.


----------



## WeGoBikesJr (Jun 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Aug 28 2008, 05:40 PM~11464681
> *Nasty rumors....and they are just that...rumors...
> 
> I have the crystal trophies sitting in my parents' house in Texas City waiting to be etched....unless my parents' aren't telling me something....(did that hurricane get here already?)
> *


Man, you have those trophies everywhere. I got some of those at my house too. Can I keep one and pretend I won. :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

HIGH


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 3 2008, 07:58 PM~11510620
> *SAY MILO YOU COMING DOWN TO OUR WASH SO WE CAN CLEAN THAT BYRD CHIT OFF YOUR CAR.................................. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



its not from a Bird..Gary just told him it was :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 5 2008, 11:05 AM~11526122
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Cool....what do they look like??


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 5 2008, 02:01 PM~11528181
> *its not from a Bird..Gary just told him it was  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 I KNEW IT !!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

NEXT CHOW GOING TO BE THE CHIT................


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Sep 8 2008, 12:51 PM~11548117
> *ttt
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 8 2008, 12:27 PM~11549002
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


X2......................2 DANI :wave: :wave:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Sep 8 2008, 10:51 AM~11548117
> *ttt
> *


WOW......................


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 9 2008, 04:51 PM~11560583
> *WOW......................
> *



since your on this topic..i expect the cutlass 2 be at the rest of the tour stops.... :biggrin: ...and 4 sure at Magnificos....


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 9 2008, 09:15 PM~11562990
> *since your on this topic..i expect the cutlass 2 be at the rest of the tour stops.... :biggrin: ...and 4 sure at Magnificos....
> *


do i need to post that pic up here also? :biggrin:


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

uffin: :420:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

HIGH


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 9 2008, 08:15 PM~11562990
> *since your on this topic..i expect the cutlass 2 be at the rest of the tour stops.... :biggrin: ...and 4 sure at Magnificos....
> *


u caught me... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Sep 10 2008, 09:02 PM~11572774
> *ttt
> *


WAT SHE SAID


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)




----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

Will the magnificos be canceled due to houstons hurricane clean-up....just a question due to power an debris...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 14 2008, 12:32 PM~11599398
> *Will the magnificos be canceled due to houstons hurricane clean-up....just a question due to power an debris...
> *


its a month and a half away :twak:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 14 2008, 03:35 PM~11599770
> *its a month and a half away :twak:
> *


 :uh: we all know how long it took to restore new orleans back up and running...:twak: :twak:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Sep 14 2008, 04:44 PM~11600766
> *:uh: we all know how long it took to restore new orleans back up and running...:twak: :twak:
> *


this is texas :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

HAPPY 21st x 2 BIRTHDAY..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 15 2008, 07:27 AM~11604931
> *Yup Yup!!! Happy 21st Birthday 2X's Tim!!! </span></span>:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> <span style=\'color:red\'>Have a good one!!!
> 
> From Chas, Cindy & Gilbert..................................*


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 15 2008, 08:27 AM~11604931
> *HAPPY 21st x 2 BIRTHDAY..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


happy b-day cat


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

high


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

* WE (CINDY, CHAS & I) Just wanted to wish you, TIM A*K*A "THE PEOPLES CHOICE" a VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY! *
*How old are you, 20, 25?? No 30 something isnt it??? OH, MY BAD, its already in the 40's isnt it??????? Well hope you have a great one.... * :0


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ramon0517 (May 13, 2005)

this one has your real age, but backwards, doesnt it?


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TIM. YOU'RE STILL A BABY. ENJOY IT! :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TIM :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOMIE, drink some grape koolaid :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

I would like to thank everybody for wishing me a happy birthday, I guess that mean ya'll like me a little bit :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Sep 16 2008, 07:52 AM~11614240
> *I would like to thank everybody for wishing me a happy birthday, I guess that mean ya'll like me a little bit :biggrin:
> *


 :no: :no: :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Sep 16 2008, 06:52 AM~11614240
> *I would like to thank everybody for wishing me a happy birthday, I guess that mean ya'll like me a little bit :biggrin:
> *



Yea somewhat I guess! Lol!!! :biggrin: :dunno: :ugh:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 16 2008, 09:27 AM~11615374
> *:no:  :no:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Sep 16 2008, 07:52 AM~11614240
> *I would like to thank everybody for wishing me a happy birthday, I guess that mean ya'll like me a little bit :biggrin:
> *


HELL muthafkn naw, we just trying 2 get indoor spots


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

Hey Tim, here are some pics from last night............


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 22 2008, 12:42 PM~11664693
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

standings


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 22 2008, 02:20 PM~11665583
> *standings
> *



ur in 1st .. dont trip. ur like 1800 points ahead of everyone else  haha


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

is it just me or does the website not work anymore


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

it tends 2 freeze


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 22 2008, 04:49 PM~11667837
> *is it just me or does the website not work anymore
> *



it is not working.


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 22 2008, 12:42 PM~11664693
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 22 2008, 02:20 PM~11665583
> *standings
> *


x2


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## shaifdaddy (Jul 23, 2004)

HEY EVERYONE! PLEASE CHECK OUT THIS NEW SITE?? IT HAS EVERYTHING LAYITLOW HAS AND MORE!!! YOU CAN MAKE A PROFILE JUST LIKE MYSPACE. BUT FOR YOU CAR. PLUS YOU CAN FORM CLUBS, UPLOAD VIDEO OF YOUR CARS IN ACTION, AND SPECTS. CHECK IT OUT!!!!! WWW.YOURWHIP.COM


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

HIGH


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

THE HOP.... ESTRELLA WACO SHOW..


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

Funkytown did u get 2 see this 



 :0


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

SSSOOOOOO, DID I MISS IT ? WHERE ARE THE STANDINGS????


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

> 03:25 AM[/b]~11683377]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-LowlilmamA_@Sep 24 2008, 07:10 AM~11683697
> *
> DAMN KING....... YA DUERMATE.
> LOL!!!!
> *


:nono: got 2 get the kids 2 skoo first


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 23 2008, 08:12 PM~11680972
> *THE HOP....  ESTRELLA WACO SHOW..
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good Benny :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

thanks homie... let me know if you want just your hop I'll get it to you..


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 24 2008, 05:46 AM~11683830
> *thanks homie...  let me know if you want just your hop I'll get it to you..
> *


Yeah if you have it, that would be cool. Just PM it to me or if you want I can send you my e mail? LMK Thanks


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

when I get home later later not right now right now I'll send it to you homie..


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 24 2008, 06:06 AM~11683910
> *when I get home later later not right now right now I'll send it to you homie..
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: lol ok cool thanks homie


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 24 2008, 03:25 AM~11683377
> *Funkytown did u get 2 see this
> 
> 
> ...


what is it man, im at work and cant view it, youtube is blocked here.... :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 24 2008, 08:50 AM~11684109
> *what is it man, im at work and cant view it, youtube is blocked here.... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


just a video of the play that the Longhorn tightend got injured on


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 24 2008, 09:15 AM~11684250
> *just a video of the play that the Longhorn tightend got injured on
> *


yeah that shit wasnt cool man, i seen it when it happened, i was like :0 :0 :0 :0 



blaine irby may never play again and he was jsut getting started....that fool is good, hopefully he will be okay but that was a nasty hit man....


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

it looked nasty.... but I don't think it was that bad afterall... they are going to redshirt him for the rest of the year gives him 3 more eligible years of playtime..


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 24 2008, 10:10 AM~11684595
> *yeah that shit wasnt cool man, i seen it when it happened, i was like  :0  :0  :0  :0
> blaine irby may never play again and he was jsut getting started....that fool is good, hopefully he will be okay but that was a nasty hit man....
> *


i didnt get to see the game but when i seen the video lastnite i kno i was like Oshit!


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 24 2008, 10:25 AM~11684727
> *it looked nasty....  but I don't think it was that bad afterall...  they are going to redshirt him for the rest of the year gives him 3 more eligible years of playtime..
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i heard that too, but lets just hope he CAN play again, dude is baaaddddd.....our offense is definatley gonna miss him..


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 24 2008, 06:46 AM~11683910
> *any word on the standings after the Estrella show..
> *



x2  


TTT :biggrin: this weekend is coming quick.. just 2 more days of work and then its on to da next show in Austin


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

whats up wego


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 24 2008, 02:51 PM~11688235
> *x2
> TTT  :biggrin: this weekend is coming quick.. just 2 more days of work and then its on to da next show in Austin
> *


WAT IT DEW MAYNE...........


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Sep 24 2008, 08:03 PM~11690153
> *WAT IT DEW MAYNE...........
> *



sup pimpin'  we gonna party this weekend?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

standings


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

sorry for the delay on the standings...I take responsiblity on it taking so long, wasnt able 2 get Jon the results due to a death in my family..they should be up soon....sorry guys


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 24 2008, 11:23 PM~11692325
> *sorry for the delay on the standings...I take responsiblity on it taking so long, wasnt able 2 get Jon the results due to a death in my family..they should be up soon....sorry guys
> *


sorry for ur loss homie, handle ur business & no need 2 apologize we can wait


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 24 2008, 11:23 PM~11692325
> *sorry for the delay on the standings...I take responsiblity on it taking so long, wasnt able 2 get Jon the results due to a death in my family..they should be up soon....sorry guys
> *



sorry to hear that bro. yea Abel told me bout that yesterday :angel:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 24 2008, 11:23 PM~11692325
> *sorry for the delay on the standings...I take responsiblity on it taking so long, wasnt able 2 get Jon the results due to a death in my family..they should be up soon....sorry guys
> *


sorry about your loss homie


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 24 2008, 10:26 PM~11692362
> *sorry for ur loss homie, handle ur business & no need 2 apologize we can wait
> *



appreciate it homie...Its cool, I figured things out already, its sent now, so it should be up soon....


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Sep 24 2008, 10:28 PM~11692399
> *sorry about your loss homie
> *



thanks appreciate it...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 24 2008, 10:23 PM~11692325
> *sorry for the delay on the standings...I take responsiblity on it taking so long, wasnt able 2 get Jon the results due to a death in my family..they should be up soon....sorry guys
> *


sorry to hear that big dog. my prayers will be with you and your family .


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 24 2008, 10:27 PM~11692387
> *sorry to hear that bro.  yea Abel told me bout that yesterday  :angel:
> *



appreciate that migg...ill be in cameron all week...ill see ya around...


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 24 2008, 10:26 PM~11692362
> *sorry for ur loss homie, handle ur business & no need 2 apologize we can wait
> *



x2


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Sep 24 2008, 10:33 PM~11692449
> *sorry to hear that big dog. my prayers will be with you and your family .
> *



thanks homie..


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

sorry for your loss bro :angel:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 24 2008, 09:23 PM~11692325
> *sorry for the delay on the standings...I take responsiblity on it taking so long, wasnt able 2 get Jon the results due to a death in my family..they should be up soon....sorry guys
> *


my condolences....just keep ya head to the sky homie


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 24 2008, 10:23 PM~11692325
> *sorry for the delay on the standings...I take responsiblity on it taking so long, wasnt able 2 get Jon the results due to a death in my family..they should be up soon....sorry guys
> *


 sorry for your loss bro,do wat u have to do & stay strong for your fam. U already knw im here 4 ya.


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

sorry for your loss bro


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

Sorry to hear that. Keep your head up.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

wego tour TTT ... big shout out to all the people that are part of the tour and all the car clubs  we're all in it for the competition but at the end of the day we're all brothers  and sisters... cant forget the girls cuz i see some females at the shows doin big thangs too :thumbsup: everyone be safe on their trip to da ATX this weekend and see all of yall there ..


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

Some props from the Impala Magazine thread........... :0 



> _Originally posted by lowriderbob_@Jul 24 2008, 02:53 PM~11169835
> *How do we get a tour like this in CALI? Props to whom ever is putting on this tour. :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 25 2008, 02:30 PM~11697049
> *wego tour TTT ... big shout out to all the people that are part of the tour and all the car clubs    we're all in it for the competition but at the end of the day we're all brothers   and sisters... cant forget the girls cuz i see some females at the shows doin big thangs too  :thumbsup: everyone be safe on their trip to da ATX this weekend and see all of yall there ..
> *


X2




but need updated standings before the austin show takes place


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Sep 25 2008, 03:13 PM~11697552
> *Some props from the Impala Magazine thread........... :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

dats wat im talking bout wego doing tha damn thing... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: and big shout out to all da people involved with tha tour..... ...... tito sorry to hear bout ur loss homie.. :angel: keep tha head up we all here for u homie......


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 25 2008, 03:33 PM~11697804
> *X2
> but need updated standings before the austin show takes place
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## DALLASKUSTOMZ (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 24 2008, 09:26 PM~11692362
> *sorry for ur loss homie, handle ur business & no need 2 apologize we can wait
> *




X2!!!


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

HOOTERS


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 25 2008, 07:43 PM~11700683
> *HOOTERS
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

sorry for the delay! And if you think I missed you, PM and we will double check for you! See you in Austin on Sunday....


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 26 2008, 12:27 AM~11703735
> *sorry for the delay!  And if you think I missed you, PM and we will double check for you!  See you in Austin on Sunday....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 26 2008, 12:27 AM~11703735
> *sorry for the delay!  And if you think I missed you, PM and we will double check for you!  See you in Austin on Sunday....
> 
> 
> ...



nice


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

i have a question, Have yall been up dating the scores for the hop???  :dunno: There have been a few hoppers thats been hopping long after the last austin show. Im just sayin cause thats the last time i saw the monte carlo from TE hop. Just askin.


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 26 2008, 09:43 AM~11705418
> *i have a question, Have yall been up dating the scores for the hop???   :dunno:  There have been a few hoppers thats been hopping long after the last austin show. Im just sayin cause thats the last time i saw the monte carlo from TE hop. Just askin.
> *



we are keeping up with the hop also...as you see now, gary and mike are up there...the monte had a good start from the beginning of the tour...


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO+Sep 24 2008, 11:22 PM~11692945-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Appreciate everything homies....see yall in austin...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Sep 26 2008, 11:11 AM~11705641
> *we are keeping up with the hop also...as you see now, gary and mike are up there...the monte had a good start from the beginning of the tour...
> *


yea was just askin. cant wait to see that hoppin


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Sep 26 2008, 11:18 AM~11705706
> *yea was just askin. cant wait to see that hoe boppin
> *



x2 but what was her name? aw hell its not important :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 26 2008, 01:27 AM~11703735
> *sorry for the delay!  And if you think I missed you, PM and we will double check for you!  See you in Austin on Sunday....
> 
> 
> ...



o0o0o wow i made the list :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Sep 26 2008, 02:22 PM~11708010
> *o0o0o wow i made the list  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

damn that dude from blockstyle is in street class ? :0


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Sep 26 2008, 10:37 PM~11711340
> *damn that dude from blockstyle is in street class ?  :0
> *


 :roflmao: that aint nothin, the drop top from Signature is in mild :dunno:


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

:0 



> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 26 2008, 11:25 PM~11711715
> *:roflmao: that aint nothin, the drop top from Signature is in mild :dunno:
> *


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Today's update:









Only two shows left!


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 29 2008, 10:11 AM~11726637
> *Today's update:
> 
> 
> ...


i see red x


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 29 2008, 09:11 AM~11726637
> *Today's update:
> 
> 
> ...


owned  
the model cars shouldn't go against each other like how they did in austin. havin a radical go against a kit thats not even cut up........ :dunno:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

a wanna give a congrates to all tha t placed.......... wanted to give big props to king61 for all tha help... thanks... atxss ...benny from firme tiemo thanks for checking up on us............ eric jonny and drew from 1st class for tha cold water.... and to every one that had a long ass hot ass day.....


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Sep 29 2008, 04:28 PM~11731254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS ALOT OF BYRDS...................... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 29 2008, 09:50 AM~11726914
> *owned
> the model cars shouldn't go against each other like how they did in austin.  havin a radical go against a kit thats not even cut up........ :dunno:
> *


me and waco at a carshow today


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija+Sep 26 2008, 01:27 AM~11703735-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


theas standing are the same ,exapt for the date they were posted :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 29 2008, 10:06 PM~11733599
> *theas standing are the same ,exapt for the date they were posted  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


the old ones change when the new ones r posted :dunno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 29 2008, 10:09 PM~11733635
> *the old ones change when the new ones r posted :dunno:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

its magic :cheesy:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 29 2008, 09:17 PM~11733732
> *its magic :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Sep 29 2008, 11:48 PM~11734939
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Sep 29 2008, 10:09 PM~11733635
> *the old ones change when the new ones r posted :dunno:
> *



i noticed that too cuz the other day i was lookin for the standings after the Temple show.. when i found em it was already after the Waco show so it showed the Waco standings


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Where do I send inquiries to [email protected] asking me for information regarding the WEGO TOUR? I am basically telling them NMEIMAGE will not be sending out further Text or Emails and they can come here for updates or losmagnificos.org. I attempted www.wegoweb.org but it wouldnt load on my PC.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

goodmorning WEGO


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

*</span></span></span>*


----------



## richiev64 (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 29 2008, 07:00 PM~11727450
> *a  wanna  give  a  congrates  to  all tha t  placed.......... wanted  to  give  big  props  to  king61  for  all  tha help...  thanks...  atxss ...benny from firme  tiemo  thanks  for  checking  up  on  us............  eric  jonny  and  drew  from 1st  class  for  tha  cold  water....  and  to  every one that  had  a  long  ass  hot  ass  day.....
> *


It's all good homie, you already know First Class keeps a few cold ones!!!!


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: King61!, Death Dealer

hno: hno: hno: :tears: :tears: i didnt do it


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 4 2008, 08:18 AM~11776197
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: King61!, Death Dealer
> 
> ...












:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Regal85TX1 (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

*IMPORTANT NEWS:

Sadly, Hurricane Ike has affected Houston in many ways. During the storm, the roof to the Reliant Stadium was damaged (and no longer closes). This problem has created a domino effect for many of the events scheduled at the Reliant Park facility.

On the weekend of November 16th, Disney on Ice was supposed to be in Reliant Stadium, with the Los Magnificos Car Show in Reliant Arena, and the Nutcracker Market in the Reliant Center. With the stadium no longer functional for anything but football games, Disney on Ice has now been moved to the Reliant Arena. Our only option for having our 26th Annual Los Magnificos Car Show is to move the date to November 23rd in the Reliant Center. We realize the ramifications of making this switch, but this was truly our only option to make this event happen. We are sorry for the inconvenience and the scheduling conflicts this may have caused....*


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Oct 7 2008, 07:49 AM~11800221
> *Disney on Ice</span> has now been moved to the Reliant Arena.  Our only option for having our 26th Annual Los Magnificos Car Show is to move the date to November 23rd in the Reliant Center.  We realize the ramifications of making this switch, but this was truly our only option to make this event happen.  We are sorry for the inconvenience and the scheduling conflicts this may have caused....
> *


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Oct 7 2008, 08:49 AM~11800221
> *IMPORTANT NEWS:
> 
> Sadly, Hurricane Ike has affected Houston in many ways.  During the storm, the roof to the Reliant Stadium was damaged (and no longer closes).  This problem has created a domino effect for many of the events scheduled at the Reliant Park facility.
> ...


 :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Oct 7 2008, 06:49 AM~11800221
> *IMPORTANT NEWS:
> 
> Sadly, Hurricane Ike has affected Houston in many ways.  During the storm, the roof to the Reliant Stadium was damaged (and no longer closes).  This problem has created a domino effect for many of the events scheduled at the Reliant Park facility.
> ...



SAME DAY AS THE ODESSA SHOW ??????? :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 7 2008, 11:37 AM~11801305
> *SAME DAY AS THE ODESSA SHOW ???????  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :rant: :rant:


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

THANKS IKE!!!!!


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Oct 7 2008, 06:49 AM~11800221
> *IMPORTANT NEWS:
> 
> Sadly, Hurricane Ike has affected Houston in many ways.  During the storm, the roof to the Reliant Stadium was damaged (and no longer closes).  This problem has created a domino effect for many of the events scheduled at the Reliant Park facility.
> ...


*SOMETHING ELSE TO HAVE TEXAS DIVIDED......ODESSA IS THE O.G. SEE YOU IN THE 432!!!*


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Oct 7 2008, 07:49 AM~11800221
> *IMPORTANT NEWS:
> 
> Sadly, Hurricane Ike has affected Houston in many ways.  During the storm, the roof to the Reliant Stadium was damaged (and no longer closes).  This problem has created a domino effect for many of the events scheduled at the Reliant Park facility.
> ...


damn i guess it is all good


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Oct 7 2008, 11:00 AM~11801515
> *THANKS IKE!!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)

Ike messing it up for everyone.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Oct 7 2008, 07:49 AM~11800221
> *IMPORTANT NEWS:
> 
> Sadly, Hurricane Ike has affected Houston in many ways.  During the storm, the roof to the Reliant Stadium was damaged (and no longer closes).  This problem has created a domino effect for many of the events scheduled at the Reliant Park facility.
> ...


 :0 


Ike = no damn good


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Oct 7 2008, 06:49 AM~11800221
> *IMPORTANT NEWS:
> 
> Sadly, Hurricane Ike has affected Houston in many ways.  During the storm, the roof to the Reliant Stadium was damaged (and no longer closes).  This problem has created a domino effect for many of the events scheduled at the Reliant Park facility.
> ...



DALLAS LOWRIDERS ARE ON A MISSION AGAIN.....................

SEE YA ON THE 26 IN HOUSTON !!!!


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

shit im gonna have 2 flip a coin :angry:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 7 2008, 01:27 PM~11802246
> *DALLAS LOWRIDERS ARE ON A MISSION AGAIN.....................
> 
> SEE YA ON THE 26 IN HOUSTON !!!!
> *


 :twak: :twak: you gonna be ther by yourself on that day :roflmao:


----------



## DALLASKUSTOMZ (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 7 2008, 11:28 AM~11802262
> *:twak:  :twak: you gonna be ther by yourself on that day  :roflmao:
> *


HA,HA,HA 9 LIVES AT A SHOW :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 7 2008, 12:28 PM~11802262
> *:twak:  :twak: you gonna be ther by yourself on that day  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DALLASKUSTOMZ (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 7 2008, 11:27 AM~11802246
> *DALLAS LOWRIDERS ARE ON A MISSION AGAIN.....................
> 
> SEE YA ON THE 26 IN HOUSTON !!!!
> *



I DONT KNOW ABOUT H-TOWN? ME ,JAY AND VIC R GOING TO ODESSA!! THATS THE SHOW OF THE YEAR!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!+Oct 7 2008, 01:28 PM~11802262-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CLUBOWNED :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 7 2008, 11:28 AM~11802262
> *:twak:  :twak: you gonna be ther by yourself on that day  :roflmao:
> *


OOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH MAN JUST WHEN I WANTED TO HANG OUT WITH YA !!! 


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

THOUGHT WE WANTED TO REPEAT !?!?!!?? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 7 2008, 12:27 PM~11802246
> *DALLAS LOWRIDERS ARE ON A MISSION AGAIN.....................
> 
> SEE YA ON THE 26 IN HOUSTON !!!!
> *


well thats good, but i dont think people will be goin the wednesday after.... :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 7 2008, 01:37 PM~11802347
> *CLUBOWNED :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 7 2008, 11:38 AM~11802355
> *well thats good, but i dont think people will be goin the wednesday after.... :biggrin:
> *



WELL THATS THE ONLY DAY I HAVE OFF FROM WORK HOMIES !! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 7 2008, 11:37 AM~11802347
> *CLUBOWNED :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




AIN'T EVEN LIKE THAT HOMIE !!!! 

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:uh: :uh: :uh: everyone so serious damn


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 7 2008, 01:21 PM~11803304
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: everyone so serious damn
> *



NAW HOMIE,IT WAS JUST THAT THEM BULLIES HURT MY FEELINGS !!!! 

WE STRAIGHT HOMIE !!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 7 2008, 03:21 PM~11803304
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: everyone so serious damn
> *


i know huh, and he's not even a hopper :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 7 2008, 03:52 PM~11803574
> *NAW HOMIE,IT WAS JUST THAT THEM BULLIES HURT MY FEELINGS !!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


bullies :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: were they @ homie :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Oct 7 2008, 08:49 AM~11800221
> *IMPORTANT NEWS:
> 
> Sadly, Hurricane Ike has affected Houston in many ways.  During the storm, the roof to the Reliant Stadium was damaged (and no longer closes).  This problem has created a domino effect for many of the events scheduled at the Reliant Park facility.
> ...



:0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 7 2008, 02:43 PM~11804000
> *:0
> *


 :uh: :0 :0.................... :biggrin: OH WE'LL BE THERE................


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Oct 8 2008, 12:01 PM~11812759
> *:uh:  :0  :0.................... :biggrin:  OH WE'LL BE THERE................
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Fatboy64 (Jun 19, 2008)

good morning happy friday!!!


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

You not making it to Vegas bro?


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

Waz up Engraver?


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DALLASKUSTOMZ_@Oct 7 2008, 11:37 AM~11802345
> *I DONT KNOW ABOUT H-TOWN? ME ,JAY AND VIC R  GOING TO ODESSA!! THATS THE SHOW OF THE YEAR!!
> *



damn r yall gonna hold hands and kiss on the way there. :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Jon, I had planned on taking my 69 Impala Homie Styln to Los Magificos after 3 longs years of building, due this conflict on the date I will be unable to attend.. I have not been part of the tour this year due to many factors. I plan on being part of the tour next year with my Impala and panel truck... WEGO tour :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Oct 8 2008, 02:01 PM~11812759
> *:uh:  :0  :0.................... :biggrin:  OH WE'LL BE THERE................
> *


awreadyyyyyyyyy ey dont forget the vaseline


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 13 2008, 03:46 PM~11851446
> *
> *


tha mean you too betoooo


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Oct 13 2008, 05:31 PM~11851784
> *tha  mean  you  too  betoooo
> *


tha question is are you gona be their? :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA_@Oct 7 2008, 10:20 AM~11801681
> *SOMETHING ELSE TO HAVE TEXAS DIVIDED......ODESSA IS THE O.G. SEE YOU IN THE 432!!!
> *


yeah.. Wego planned the hurricane to hit so they can have that date.. :uh: 
its not going to stop odessa from having a good show..houston has its show and so does odessa..and still to this day have i seen any rides from odessa come to Los Magnificos any yr.. i know a few houston rides go to odessa every yr..


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 13 2008, 09:11 PM~11853314
> *yeah.. Wego planned the hurricane to hit so they can have that date.. :uh:
> its not going to stop odessa from having a good show..houston has its show and so does odessa..and still to this day have i seen any rides from odessa come to Los Magnificos any yr.. i know a few houston rides go to odessa every yr..
> *



ey bro he's just cheerleading thats all.. you should see him in the hoptoberfest forum.. the comments he writes to some of them hopperz would make you think he's hittin 70 inches back bumper :uh:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

THE INVITE IS FOR EVERYONE IN THE LOWRIDER LEGACY 
SO WE HOPE TO SEE YA THERE AS WELL HOMIES !!!! 

CLICK THE LINK BELOW FOR MAS DETAIL ON WHAT TO EXPECT ....

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=11790941


----------



## Ediota (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm new hearing about the wego tour, when did this tour come around....
Are they trying to take the place of LRM?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ediota_@Oct 17 2008, 05:32 PM~11897478
> *I'm new hearing about the wego tour, when did this tour come around....
> Are they trying to take the place of LRM?
> *


Nah LRM is LRM, WEGO is all TEXAS :biggrin: :biggrin: just showing you don't have ta have LRM to have a great tour


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Oct 13 2008, 07:11 PM~11853314
> *yeah.. Wego planned the hurricane to hit so they can have that date.. :uh:
> its not going to stop odessa from having a good show..houston has its show and so does odessa..and still to this day have i seen any rides from odessa come to Los Magnificos any yr.. i know a few houston rides go to odessa every yr..
> *


What that Lac like


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 17 2008, 08:53 PM~11898229
> *Nah LRM is LRM, WEGO is all TEXAS  :biggrin:  :biggrin: just showing you don't have ta have LRM to have a great tour
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

We WEGOTTT


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 18 2008, 12:10 AM~11901456
> *We WEGOTTT
> *


X10000000000000000000000000000000000000000009


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Sep 29 2008, 09:11 AM~11726637
> *Today's update:
> 
> 
> ...


gonna be close in the bike champ. for 1-3rd :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

I wish all those kids could win. Their so proud of their bikes. I love that Nico Flores. hno: It's getting close.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bitter Sweet_@Oct 21 2008, 03:37 PM~11931025
> *I wish all those kids could win.  Their so proud of their bikes.  I love that Nico Flores.  hno: It's getting close.
> *


ha :cheesy: 30 yrs old kids :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 21 2008, 08:59 AM~11928277
> *gonna be close in the bike champ. for 1-3rd :0  :cheesy:
> *


123 is already locked down


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Oct 21 2008, 04:19 PM~11932582
> *ha :cheesy:  30 yrs old kids  :biggrin:
> *


Well men never grow up. :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Oct 17 2008, 06:55 PM~11898242
> *What that Lac like
> *


might be ready for magnificos


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 22 2008, 11:29 AM~11939820
> *might be ready for magnificos
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 22 2008, 10:29 AM~11939820
> *might be ready for magnificos
> 
> 
> ...


Well thanks to Ike you got 2 extra weeks.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

to all the car clubs, solo riders, Wego staff and everyone else going up to Mesquite this weekend be safe on the highway and good luck to all the competitors. see everyone this Sunday :thumbsup: Central Texas Lowrider Council holdin it down for that 254 and 512


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Oct 22 2008, 11:29 AM~11939820
> *might be ready for magnificos
> 
> 
> ...



Lookin good Goofy....


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 23 2008, 05:31 PM~11955365
> *to all the car clubs, solo riders, Wego staff and everyone else going up to Mesquite this weekend be safe on the highway and good luck to all the competitors.  see everyone this Sunday  :thumbsup:  Central Texas Lowrider Council holdin it down for that 254 and 512
> *



x2...CTLC representing nice this year...


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

I just wanted to make a quick statement on here. The WEGO Tour started last year because (in our opinion), the car show scene was falling off in Texas. With the support of the exhibitor, we do feel that the car show scene has picked up greatly over these past 2 years. With that being said, the competition has heated up (which is good and bad) with the tour. In the end, let's remember that this is a friendly competition and we place an emphasis on good sportsmanship. That means no cheating or manipulating the system. If we do find physical evidence of cheating at any future show, we will administer a 100 point penalty to the exhibitor and/or club in question. The decision will be placed solely in the hands of our 3 member Competition Committee Board. 

Let's enjoy the camaraderie and the friendly competition and not lose sight of the main focus of this deal...to bring up car shows, share lowriding with the rest of the world, and meet & enjoy each others' company. 

See you at magnificos!

(shameless plug....you can pre-register online if you have paypal or a credit card...visit losmagnificos.org! haha!)


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Oct 27 2008, 05:57 AM~11982196
> *I just wanted to make a quick statement on here.  The WEGO Tour started last year because (in our opinion), the car show scene was falling off in Texas.  With the support of the exhibitor, we do feel that the car show scene has picked up greatly over these past 2 years.  With that being said, the competition has heated up (which is good and bad) with the tour.  In the end, let's remember that this is a friendly competition and we place an emphasis on good sportsmanship.  That means no cheating or manipulating the system.  If we do find physical evidence of cheating at any future show, we will administer a 100 point penalty to the exhibitor and/or club in question.  The decision will be placed solely in the hands of our 3 member Competition Committee Board.
> 
> Let's enjoy the camaraderie and the friendly competition and not lose sight of the main focus of this deal...to bring up car shows, share lowriding with the rest of the world, and meet & enjoy each others' company.
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Oct 27 2008, 04:57 AM~11982196
> *I just wanted to make a quick statement on here.  The WEGO Tour started last year because (in our opinion), the car show scene was falling off in Texas.  With the support of the exhibitor, we do feel that the car show scene has picked up greatly over these past 2 years.  With that being said, the competition has heated up (which is good and bad) with the tour.  In the end, let's remember that this is a friendly competition and we place an emphasis on good sportsmanship.  That means no cheating or manipulating the system.  If we do find physical evidence of cheating at any future show, we will administer a 100 point penalty to the exhibitor and/or club in question.  The decision will be placed solely in the hands of our 3 member Competition Committee Board.
> 
> Let's enjoy the camaraderie and the friendly competition and not lose sight of the main focus of this deal...to bring up car shows, share lowriding with the rest of the world, and meet & enjoy each others' company.
> ...





SO IS IT SAFE TO SAY THAT OUT OF STATE CHAPTERS COMING IN TO COMPETE IS "CHEATING OR MANIPULATING THE SYSTEM ..........

AFTER ALL IT IS A TEXAS LOWRIDERS TOUR ...........


JUST A QUESTION IN MIND ???


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Oct 27 2008, 06:57 AM~11982196
> *I just wanted to make a quick statement on here.  The WEGO Tour started last year because (in our opinion), the car show scene was falling off in Texas.  With the support of the exhibitor, we do feel that the car show scene has picked up greatly over these past 2 years.  With that being said, the competition has heated up (which is good and bad) with the tour.  In the end, let's remember that this is a friendly competition and we place an emphasis on good sportsmanship.  That means no cheating or manipulating the system.  If we do find physical evidence of cheating at any future show, we will administer a 100 point penalty to the exhibitor and/or club in question.  The decision will be placed solely in the hands of our 3 member Competition Committee Board.
> 
> Let's enjoy the camaraderie and the friendly competition and not lose sight of the main focus of this deal...to bring up car shows, share lowriding with the rest of the world, and meet & enjoy each others' company.
> ...


----------



## DALLASKUSTOMZ (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 27 2008, 10:11 AM~11983754
> *SO IS IT SAFE TO SAY THAT OUT OF STATE CHAPTERS COMING IN TO COMPETE IS "CHEATING OR MANIPULATING THE SYSTEM ..........
> 
> AFTER ALL IT IS A TEXAS LOWRIDERS TOUR  ...........
> ...



X2 !!  :thumbsup: :buttkick: :worship: :loco: :rant:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 27 2008, 11:11 AM~11983754
> *SO IS IT SAFE TO SAY THAT OUT OF STATE CHAPTERS COMING IN TO COMPETE IS "CHEATING OR MANIPULATING THE SYSTEM ..........
> 
> AFTER ALL IT IS A TEXAS LOWRIDERS TOUR  ...........
> ...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 27 2008, 12:11 PM~11983754
> *SO IS IT SAFE TO SAY THAT OUT OF STATE CHAPTERS COMING IN TO COMPETE IS "CHEATING OR MANIPULATING THE SYSTEM ..........
> 
> AFTER ALL IT IS A TEXAS LOWRIDERS TOUR  ...........
> ...


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 27 2008, 12:11 PM~11983754
> *SO IS IT SAFE TO SAY THAT OUT OF STATE CHAPTERS COMING IN TO COMPETE IS "CHEATING OR MANIPULATING THE SYSTEM ..........
> 
> AFTER ALL IT IS A TEXAS LOWRIDERS TOUR  ...........
> ...


NO, thats not cheating, they ARE actually part of the club.....when our guys come from out of state or whereever they do, they are R.O. before they get here and R.O. when they leave, not just R.O. for the day... :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 



(and fuck it, i responded cause i KNOW that was a shot at R.O., this club of the year award is just that...."CLUB of the year", not "club members from texas of the year award" :uh: :uh: :uh: )


----------



## Ediota (Oct 11, 2008)

First off would like to say that the show was well worth the 2hr drive down...
Just might have to make the houston show now!



I saw on another topic that D-Lowriders had like some 92 enteries, thats cool
and all, but did everyone see half the bullshit they had....
I can see all stock trucks/suv's in a damn mall parking lot.




I hope the Hop will be as good or even better in Houston.... :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ediota_@Oct 27 2008, 02:19 PM~11985375
> *First off would like to say that the show was well worth the 2hr drive down...
> Just might have to make the houston show now!
> I saw on another topic that D-Lowriders had like some 92 enteries, thats cool
> ...


LET'S KEEP IT REAL & LET'S NOT FORGET TO MENTION THEY WERE VEHICLES AND NOT MODEL CARS....JUST MY OPINION!

HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT DAY "EDIOTA"!

YES, I DO BELIEVE THE HOP WILL BE JUST AS GOOD IF NOT BETTER!


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Oct 27 2008, 03:41 PM~11985561
> *LET'S KEEP IT REAL & LET'S NOT FORGET TO MENTION THEY WERE VEHICLES AND NOT MODEL CARS....JUST MY OPINION!
> 
> HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT DAY "EDIOTA"!
> ...


according to the wego staff, model cars are not counted towards the final total entries.....


----------



## Ediota (Oct 11, 2008)

> *LET'S KEEP IT REAL & LET'S NOT FORGET TO MENTION THEY WERE VEHICLES AND NOT MODEL CARS....JUST MY OPINION!
> *


What is that suppose to mean?



The best one was the mini van on the end with 18's or 20's.... Factory paint all peeling off, scratches...ect.... And whats even funnier as i was sitting in my all factory honda out in the parking lot, because i could not get in yet...
Is that the van came in on a 18wheeler hauler..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ediota_@Oct 27 2008, 02:47 PM~11985607
> *What is that suppose to mean?
> The best one was the mini van on the end with 18's or 20's.... Factory paint all peeling off, scratches...ect.... And whats even funnier as i was sitting in my all factory honda out in the parking lot, because i could not get in yet...
> Is that the van came in on a 18wheeler hauler..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


FACT STILL REMAINS DLR'S IS ON TOP OF THEIR GAME...LUV IT OR HATE! WITH OR WITHOUT THE LOWRIDIN CRITIC....AGAIN HAVE A GREAT DAY "EDIOTA"!


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ediota_@Oct 27 2008, 03:47 PM~11985607
> *What is that suppose to mean?
> The best one was the mini van on the end with 18's or 20's.... Factory paint all peeling off, scratches...ect.... And whats even funnier as i was sitting in my all factory honda out in the parking lot, because i could not get in yet...
> Is that the van came in on a 18wheeler hauler..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


oh shit........... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

Rollerz Only comes with top quality rides. Sweepstakes winners as you saw at the show, We pratically took all the special awards. Rollerz Only has standards!!!!!!! Chapters coming from out of state is not cheating, how the hell do you think we won Lowrider Magazine Car Club of the year 5 times. Next year when the tour goes out of state what will you think then?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Oct 27 2008, 02:04 PM~11985756
> *Rollerz Only comes with top quality rides.  Sweepstakes winners as you saw at the show, We pratically took all the special awards.  Rollerz Only has standards!!!!!!! Chapters coming from out of state is not cheating, how the hell do you think we won Lowrider Magazine Car Club of the year 5 times.  Next year when the tour goes out of state what will you think then?
> *


x 5 :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Oct 27 2008, 04:04 PM~11985756
> *Rollerz Only comes with top quality rides.  Sweepstakes winners as you saw at the show, We pratically took all the special awards.  Rollerz Only has standards!!!!!!! Chapters coming from out of state is not cheating, how the hell do you think we won Lowrider Magazine Car Club of the year 5 times.  Next year when the tour goes out of state what will you think then?
> *


EXACTLY....

I WOULD SAY WE DID PRETTY GOOD
BEST TRIKE.........JOHN (SAN ANTONIO CHAPTER)
BEST BIKE...........ME AND MY DAUGHTER (FT. WORTH CHAPTER)
BEST BOMB.........OUTER LIMITS (FT. WORTH CHAPTER)
BEST TRUCK.......BABY LAC (SAN ANTONIO CHAPTER)
BEST CAR...........ROLLIN MALO (FT. WORTH CHAPTER)
   
ONLY ONE OTHER BEST OF WE DIDNT TAKE, BEST MOTORCYCLE....




heres how we put it down yesterday....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

1900 for a dayz work, not bad :biggrin:


----------



## Ediota (Oct 11, 2008)

Tha show gave out some nice trophy's.


----------



## rayray73 (Jun 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Oct 27 2008, 03:04 PM~11985756
> *Rollerz Only comes with top quality rides.  Sweepstakes winners as you saw at the show, We pratically took all the special awards.  Rollerz Only has standards!!!!!!! Chapters coming from out of state is not cheating, how the hell do you think we won Lowrider Magazine Car Club of the year 5 times.  Next year when the tour goes out of state what will you think then?
> *


x2


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ediota_@Oct 27 2008, 02:16 PM~11985853
> *Tha show gave out some nice trophy's.
> *


they are real nice


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 27 2008, 04:18 PM~11985869
> *they are real nice
> *


X2


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

damn its quiet in here


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 27 2008, 04:28 PM~11985974
> *damn its quiet in here
> *


YEP.


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 27 2008, 02:28 PM~11985974
> *damn its quiet in here
> *


LOL......THEY HAVE TO LOOK IN THE MIRROR AND CANT BE HAPPY WITH WHAT THEY SEE :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Oct 27 2008, 02:29 PM~11985993
> *LOL......THEY HAVE TO LOOK IN THE MIRROR AND CANT BE HAPPY WITH WHAT THEY SEE :biggrin:
> *


x 5


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Oct 27 2008, 04:29 PM~11985993
> *LOL......THEY HAVE TO LOOK IN THE MIRROR AND CANT BE HAPPY WITH WHAT THEY SEE :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK (Sep 5, 2008)

50 butter knives dont compare to 10 grenades.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PIMPnamedSLICKBACK_@Oct 27 2008, 02:33 PM~11986032
> *50 butter knives dont compare to 10 grenades.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ediota_@Oct 27 2008, 03:16 PM~11985853
> *Tha show gave out some nice trophy's.
> *



YES they did.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PIMPnamedSLICKBACK_@Oct 27 2008, 04:33 PM~11986032
> *50 butter knives dont compare to 10 grenades.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


X5


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

at the end of the day it was a great show.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 27 2008, 02:43 PM~11986136
> *at the end of the day it was a great show.
> *


wheres the bike pics?


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

whats all the fuss about :dunno: , people change clubs everday


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 27 2008, 03:52 PM~11986216
> *wheres the bike pics?
> *


i still have not downloaded everything let me check.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 27 2008, 02:57 PM~11986282
> *i still have not downloaded everything let me check.
> *


ok just checking :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 27 2008, 04:43 PM~11986136
> *at the end of the day it was a great show.
> *


x2 .. congrads to all the winners .. it dont matter wha club they're in. everyones in it for the love of the sport and keepin it alive in Texas.. iam cool wit everybody and anyone who knows me can say that. iam not here to judge anyone or say such n such is better then the other guy. much respect to all the car clubs that went to the show and represented.. it dont matter if ur club has 3 members or 30.. the fact is you're out there representing for what you love and thats lowriding.. can i get a amen  see everyone next month in Htown baby...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

4 Members: FunkytownRoller, hot$tuff5964, SA ROLLERZ, DA_SQUID

guess i should evacuate


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 27 2008, 02:59 PM~11986313
> *4 Members: FunkytownRoller, hot$tuff5964, SA ROLLERZ, DA_SQUID
> 
> guess i should evacuate
> *


na you kool


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PIMPnamedSLICKBACK_@Oct 27 2008, 04:33 PM~11986032
> *50 butter knives dont compare to 10 grenades.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


wtf :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 27 2008, 04:59 PM~11986313
> *4 Members: FunkytownRoller, hot$tuff5964, SA ROLLERZ, DA_SQUID
> 
> guess i should evacuate
> *


you can build yourself some championship shit with them 3 guys :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 27 2008, 05:04 PM~11986360
> *you can build yourself some championship shit with them 3 guys  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


OH YEAH


----------



## DALLASKUSTOMZ (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 27 2008, 02:58 PM~11986294
> *x2 .. congrads to all the winners .. it dont matter wha club they're in.  everyones in it for the love of the sport and keepin it alive in Texas..  iam cool wit everybody and anyone who knows me can say that.  iam not here to judge anyone or say such n such is better then the other guy.  much respect to all the car clubs that went to the show and represented.. it dont matter if ur club has 3 members or 30.. the fact is you're out there representing for what you love and thats lowriding.. can i get a amen   see everyone next month in Htown baby...
> *



AMEN!!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Oct 27 2008, 04:00 PM~11986328-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 27 2008, 04:43 PM~11986136
> *at the end of the day it was a great show.
> *


 :thumbsup: X2


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 27 2008, 03:04 PM~11986360
> *you can build yourself some championship shit with them 3 guys  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


i heard the same thing 1 2 3 :0


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

any up date?


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

DAMN CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG!!!!!!! 4 REAL!!!!! THIS A TEXAS MADE TOUR AND MOST OF US ARE TEXANS!!!!!!!! SO I SAY DROP THE BULL SHIT AND LETS MAKE THE SHOWS THE BIGGEST AND BADDEST!!!!!!!
CONGRATS TO EVERY ONE THAT WON YESTERDAY!!!
  
IF WE WOULD GET ALONG AS A TEXAS CAR CLUB NO ONE COULD HOLD TEXAS!!
JUST MY 2 CENTAVOS!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

IF I MIGHT SAY ITS NICE TO SEE ROLLERZ BRING SOME OF THE BADDEST SHOW CARS TO THESE TEXAS SHOWS FOR ALL TO SEE!!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

theres bs going on???


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Oct 27 2008, 06:05 PM~11986896
> *IF I MIGHT SAY ITS NICE TO SEE ROLLERZ BRING SOME OF THE BADDEST SHOW CARS TO THESE TEXAS SHOWS FOR ALL TO SEE!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

Its a damn shame that someone or someones would do this. My neighbor with the 67 Nova, the black one by Outer Limits, he won first place at the show. He told me that a certain club hit him up and told him if he would go with them to Houston and register under their name that they would pay for his hotel and registration. That is fucken pathetic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I could of throw 13s on it and said lets go your Roller today, but in Rollerz Only you have to EARN your colors!!!!!!!!!!! He will be in Houston with me with his car partying with us and all that good shit, but his registration will say N/A.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

seems like a epidemic going around :0


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Oct 27 2008, 04:17 PM~11986985
> *Its a damn shame that someone or someones would do this.  My neighbor with the 67 Nova, the black one by Outer Limits, he won first place at the show.  He told me that a certain club hit him up and told him if he would go with them to Houston and register under their name that they would pay for his hotel and registration.  That is fucken pathetic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I could of throw 13s on it and said lets go your Roller today, but in Rollerz Only you have to EARN your colors!!!!!!!!!!!  He will be in Houston with me with his car partying with us and all that good shit, but his registration will say N/A.
> *


THAT IS FUCKIN PATHETIC BUT THAT BITCH IS NICE THOUGH!!!!!!!


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Oct 27 2008, 03:04 PM~11985756
> *Rollerz Only comes with top quality rides.  Sweepstakes winners as you saw at the show, We pratically took all the special awards.  Rollerz Only has standards!!!!!!! Chapters coming from out of state is not cheating, how the hell do you think we won Lowrider Magazine Car Club of the year 5 times.  Next year when the tour goes out of state what will you think then?
> *



*X10*


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PIMPnamedSLICKBACK_@Oct 27 2008, 03:33 PM~11986032
> *50 butter knives dont compare to 10 grenades.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *





*X10*


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

If you only new!!!!!


----------



## 254El Lechero (Oct 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Oct 27 2008, 04:17 PM~11986985
> *Its a damn shame that someone or someones would do this.  My neighbor with the 67 Nova, the black one by Outer Limits, he won first place at the show.  He told me that a certain club hit him up and told him if he would go with them to Houston and register under their name that they would pay for his hotel and registration.  That is fucken pathetic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I could of throw 13s on it and said lets go your Roller today, but in Rollerz Only you have to EARN your colors!!!!!!!!!!!  He will be in Houston with me with his car partying with us and all that good shit, but his registration will say N/A.
> *


YEAH IT SUCS WHEN U SEE A CAR CLUB FROM THE 254 REPRESENTING A DIFFERENT AREA CODE


----------



## Ediota (Oct 11, 2008)

> *DAMN CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG!!!!!!! 4 REAL!!!!! THIS A TEXAS MADE TOUR AND MOST OF US ARE TEXANS!!!!!!!! SO I SAY DROP THE BULL SHIT AND LETS MAKE THE SHOWS THE BIGGEST AND BADDEST!!!!!!!
> CONGRATS TO EVERY ONE THAT WON YESTERDAY!!!
> 
> IF WE WOULD GET ALONG AS A TEXAS CAR CLUB NO ONE COULD HOLD TEXAS!!
> ...


----------



## Ediota (Oct 11, 2008)

> *YEAH IT SUCS WHEN U SEE A CAR CLUB FROM THE 254 REPRESENTING A DIFFERENT AREA CODE *



?????????


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

*nice show yesterday*


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 254El Lechero_@Oct 27 2008, 06:31 PM~11987121
> *YEAH IT SUCS WHEN U SEE A CAR CLUB FROM THE 254 REPRESENTING  A  DIFFERENT  AREA CODE
> *



well cuz some of us can actually take our cars out of the 254 area..  and 3 different car clubs from the Dallas area have members in the 254 area :uh: i guess an Austin Tx carshow is considered a road trip for some people :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 27 2008, 04:36 PM~11987191
> *well cuz some of us can actually take our cars out of the 254 area..    and 3 different car clubs from the Dallas area have members in the 254 area  :uh:  i guess an Austin Tx carshow is considered a road trip for some people  :0
> *


so your club is state wide now?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 27 2008, 06:37 PM~11987215
> *so your club is state wide now?
> *


i been hittin up the wego shows even when i was a solo rider..


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

well cept for the longview show.. :biggrin: had to work .. gotta pay the bills u know


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 27 2008, 04:39 PM~11987236
> *i been hittin up the wego shows even when i was a solo rider..
> *


thats not what i asked


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

Dallas Rollerz and Dallas Lowriders both have members in Waco ... and Blvd Aces has a member in Killeen which is also 254.. shit aint nothing wrong wit that so i dont know why he complaining bro.. everyones just tryin to enjoy this sport and the shows .. theres nothing wrong wit that i dont think. and iam gonna leave it at that cuz my fingers hurt from typing too much shit :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 27 2008, 06:45 PM~11987318
> *thats not what i asked
> *


he's not talkin bout state wide, hes talkin bout Dallas.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 27 2008, 04:45 PM~11987321
> *Dallas Rollerz and Dallas Lowriders both have members in Waco ... and Blvd Aces has a member in Killeen which is also 254.. shit aint nothing wrong wit that so i dont know why he complaining bro.. everyones just tryin to enjoy this sport and the shows .. theres nothing wrong wit that i dont think.  and iam gonna leave it at that cuz my fingers hurt from beating around the bush :biggrin:
> *


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Oct 27 2008, 04:17 PM~11986985
> *Its a damn shame that someone or someones would do this.  My neighbor with the 67 Nova, the black one by Outer Limits, he won first place at the show.  He told me that a certain club hit him up and told him if he would go with them to Houston and register under their name that they would pay for his hotel and registration.  That is fucken pathetic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I could of throw 13s on it and said lets go your Roller today, but in Rollerz Only you have to EARN your colors!!!!!!!!!!!  He will be in Houston with me with his car partying with us and all that good shit, but his registration will say N/A.
> *


DIDNT THE DUDE RUNNIN THE SHOW COME ON HERE AND SAY IF HE FINDS OUT THEN THAT CLUB WILL LOSE POINTS? HAVE THAT HOMIE CALL HIM AND TELL HIM.....EYE FOR AN EYE


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 254El Lechero_@Oct 27 2008, 06:31 PM~11987121
> *YEAH IT SUCS WHEN U SEE A CAR CLUB FROM THE 254 REPRESENTING  A  DIFFERENT  AREA CODE
> *


fuck you homeboy, dont talk about what you dont kno about, and i'm in the 254 right now, what??


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Oct 27 2008, 01:41 PM~11985561
> *JUST MY OPINION*


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

drama..like a mofo up in here...but good luck to RO and DLR next month...  

Lets make this show one of the best ever...!

Goofy
Chairman of the HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

Sup peeps...... I can't leave 4 1 day porque this happens........ 1st let me say that my comment went out 2 all clubs who have out of state chapters.Not once did "I" mention a specific club. What I did read was that it was a "TEXAS TOUR" and for that my question came out as is.If u get offended by what u read on here then u're guilty as sin. I did not see 1 out of state car yesterday from any1 for u 2 "assume" my comment was being directed 2 R.O.'s or any other club 4 that matter. 

2nd seeing flawless rides is a privillage not just for the fans but for all lowriders in general including DLR's ...... 

We go by what we say, "we respect all pero fear none" in a competition saying...... none of this should be taken serious unless it hurts physically ........ 

DLR's has no problems giving props where deserved and we do that to all winners at the end of every show. 

And I c now what you said about it being a club of the year,that they don't change names if they're from out of state chapters but I went by what it said,TEXAS TOUR .........no hard feelings homies and hope we continue the lowrider legacy like RAZA ........... nothing personal just competition ......... "9-LIVES" from DALLAS LOWRIDERS


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

SUP RO DIVA


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SLOLOW_@Oct 27 2008, 07:33 PM~11988658
> *SUP RO DIVA
> *



:wave: _*WHAT'S UP SLOLOW?*_


----------



## DALLASKUSTOMZ (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Oct 27 2008, 04:57 AM~11982196
> *I just wanted to make a quick statement on here.  The WEGO Tour started last year because (in our opinion), the car show scene was falling off in Texas.  With the support of the exhibitor, we do feel that the car show scene has picked up greatly over these past 2 years.  With that being said, the competition has heated up (which is good and bad) with the tour.  In the end, let's remember that this is a friendly competition and we place an emphasis on good sportsmanship.  That means no cheating or manipulating the system.  If we do find physical evidence of cheating at any future show, we will administer a 100 point penalty to the exhibitor and/or club in question.  The decision will be placed solely in the hands of our 3 member Competition Committee Board.
> 
> Let's enjoy the camaraderie and the friendly competition and not lose sight of the main focus of this deal...to bring up car shows, share lowriding with the rest of the world, and meet & enjoy each others' company.
> ...


 :twak: :machinegun: :guns: :tears:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
comedy up in here.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

SA ROLLERZ, ~RO DIVA~, FunkytownRoller, People's Choice

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 27 2008, 08:21 PM~11988512
> *Sup peeps...... I can't leave 4 1 day porque this happens........ 1st let me say that my comment went out 2 all clubs who have out of state chapters.Not once did "I" mention a specific club. What I did read was that it was a "TEXAS TOUR" and for that my question came out as is.If u get offended by what u read on here then u're guilty as sin. I did not see 1 out of state car yesterday from any1 for u 2 "assume" my comment was being directed 2 R.O.'s or any other club 4 that matter.
> 
> 2nd seeing flawless rides is a privillage not just for the fans but for all lowriders in general including DLR's ......
> ...


it IS a texas tour, meaning that all the shows are within the state of Texas, that doesnt mean that out of state competitors cant come though. 


also, if you didnt see any cars from outta state, you need to look a lil closer, two of the cleanest rides inside that place were from Oklahoma, Signature C.C. that green drop top 63 and the black Buick regal was from Oklahoma as well, Block Style C.C., and them boys been to EVERY stop on the wego tour, much props to them and much respect to them for that....


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Oct 27 2008, 06:17 PM~11986985
> *Its a damn shame that someone or someones would do this.  My neighbor with the 67 Nova, the black one by Outer Limits, he won first place at the show.  He told me that a certain club hit him up and told him if he would go with them to Houston and register under their name that they would pay for his hotel and registration.  That is fucken pathetic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I could of throw 13s on it and said lets go your Roller today, but in Rollerz Only you have to EARN your colors!!!!!!!!!!!  He will be in Houston with me with his car partying with us and all that good shit, but his registration will say N/A.
> *


the bad thing is from what was said yesterday, theres a few out there who have already taken that club up on that same offer, and now the one who said it is trying to say that it was a joke and thats not the case...... :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

gum flappers convicting themselves and others


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by miggy254+Oct 27 2008, 06:36 PM~11987191-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but the point is those guys have been R.O. for a while and WILL be R.O. after the tour, we dont have guys who "repp Rollerz Only for the wego tour"




> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 27 2008, 06:56 PM~11987466
> *fuck you homeboy, dont talk about what you dont kno about, and i'm in the 254 right now, what??
> *


hahahaa, :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: chill homie, everyone know you are DLR......thats not the issue, i think the issue is more about some guys claiming another club just so they can get the entries for club of the year, (no body else will say it so fuck i will) but thats what its all about, 

oh, that and the fact that the main person who was spreading the word about it is now trying to say it was all a joke and thats not what really happened and all that. i mean, if it really is untrue, why would ANYONE even joke around like that....? Take me for instance, I am DIE HARD ROLLERZ ONLY FOR LIFE, theres NO way i would ever sit there and talk shit about my club, especially to another club, or air out dirty laundry with other clubs or anything, even if they were my homies, especially if it wasnt true. i mean why would you even want to put yourself in the limelight like that, and you are supposed to be a new member too...dont know about DLR, but in R.O. thats a good way to get kicked the fuck right back out, in a minute!!!!!!!!!!!! (but your cool bro, i dont know who that guy was talking too but i dont think he meant anything towards you, your cool with me anyways... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: )


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Oct 27 2008, 06:17 PM~11986985
> *My neighbor with the 67 Nova, the black one by Outer Limits, he won first place at the show.
> *


that bish was clean ass mofo


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

wassup my nukkas!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 27 2008, 08:14 PM~11989878
> *did we not already have two tour stops there.....?????? not to mention, 45 minutes south of there in san marcos, and two more stops just up the road in waco too
> but the point is those guys have been R.O. for a while and WILL be R.O. after the tour, we dont have guys who "repp Rollerz Only for the wego tour"
> hahahaa, :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: chill homie, everyone know you are DLR......thats not the issue, i think the issue is more about some guys claiming another club just so they can get the entries for club of the year, (no body else will say it so fuck i will) but thats what its all about,
> ...


what it do funkytown!!!!!


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 27 2008, 08:01 PM~11989718
> *the bad thing is from what was said yesterday, theres a few out there who have already taken that club up on that same offer, and now the one who said it is trying to say that it was a joke and thats not the case...... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


Watcha , homie with the 67 Nova told me he was EZ's neighbor ...... I did tell him if he ever thought of joining a club but never did I tell him that DLR would pay for his shit ....... Hell he said he would do it for fun to piss off EZ but out of fun ....... As far as what's being said of us paying for others is news 2 us ...... I tryinto defuse what was takin out of contents but ya can't seem to move to tha next day ....yesterday is made as history homies. I'm throwing duces up cause we gonna end up seeing eachother again pero no need for tha drama.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 27 2008, 09:59 PM~11989696
> *it IS a texas tour, meaning that all the shows are within the state of Texas, that doesnt mean that out of state competitors cant come though.
> also, if you didnt see any cars from outta state, you need to look a lil closer, two of the cleanest rides inside that place were from Oklahoma, Signature C.C. that green drop top 63 and the black Buick regal was from Oklahoma as well, Block Style C.C., and them boys been to EVERY stop on the wego tour, much props to them and much respect to them for that....
> *


Hell yea :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

I wonder who's gonna get the bad end of the day on show day .....H-TOWN or OD !!!  :0 


Sup bluethunder,scarface,king61


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

h-town down!!!!!!!!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

the knights are coming


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 27 2008, 10:53 PM~11990434
> *the knights are coming
> *


 :roflmao: u a fool......*WE ALREADY HERE!!!!!*


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 27 2008, 10:00 PM~11990496
> *:roflmao: u a fool......WE ALREADY HERE!!!!!
> *



 :biggrin:

hno: hno:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Why would it matter what state a car came from? if people, Solo riders - car's from other club chapts come to compete, my hats off to them for traveling out of state too compete, it's a Texas Tour; not a Texan only tour..


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 27 2008, 04:26 PM~11986572
> *i heard the same thing  1 2 3  :0
> *


o come on now just got home from work to this could of stayed at work for this stuff :twak: uffin: uffin: :420: :420: :420: what up


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 27 2008, 07:35 PM~11990180
> *Watcha , homie with the 67 Nova told me he was EZ's neighbor ...... I did tell him if he ever thought of joining a club but never did I tell him that DLR would pay for his shit ....... Hell he said he would do it for fun to piss off EZ but out of fun ....... As far as what's being said of us paying for others is news 2 us ...... I tryinto defuse what was takin out of contents but ya can't seem to move to tha next day ....yesterday is made as history homies. I'm throwing duces up cause we gonna end up seeing eachother again pero no need for tha drama.
> *


Now we know! and what he and his wife told me is that they were offered free registration, boarding and they would pay for the trip if they rolled with you for that show. I have known them for a long time and they have no reason to BS, the man is a Fire Fighter Captain and found it interesting that they were asked what you asked. I guess that is what it takes, I wonder how many more people got hit up?


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

Someone please explain how 5 entries had two car club names on their registrations????????? 

Can someone find out what other car club name was on the registration? I would like to know what that was all about?


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

I think I am going to sell Royal Flush and buy 100 g bodies and put wheels on them for Houston to make history!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

sup SA ROLLERZ get to work!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Oct 28 2008, 05:24 AM~11992595
> *sup SA ROLLERZ get to work!
> *


im waiting for my son to eat so i can take him to school

why even put rims on your cuttys. shit get some with peeling paint and bring them on a 18 wheeler :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Oct 28 2008, 05:41 AM~11992501
> *Now we know! and what he and his wife told me is that they were offered free registration, boarding and they would pay for the trip if they rolled with you for that show.   I have known them for a long time and they have no reason to BS, the man is a Fire Fighter Captain and found it interesting that they were asked what you asked.  I guess that is what it takes,  I wonder how many more people got hit up?
> *


I agree, that ain't right....... Don't want there to be any questions on me, I was there as Homie Styln solo rider... :0


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Oct 28 2008, 04:41 AM~11992501
> *Now we know! and what he and his wife told me is that they were offered free registration, boarding and they would pay for the trip if they rolled with you for that show.  I have known them for a long time and they have no reason to BS, the man is a Fire Fighter Captain and found it interesting that they were asked what you asked.  I guess that is what it takes,  I wonder how many more people got hit up?
> *



Listen homie,I came straight out and told every1 cause I got no reason to BS anyone.Nothing of that ever came out of my mouth pero believe what you want homie.Him being a fire fighter doesn't make him a saint pero it is what it is ......
If it states on there that they're "FREE AGENTS" why not try to recruit bad ass rides.If anything dawg, you should respect the fact that I was 1 of the peeps who gave respects and told you to watch out for your son when you were in the mix at the show.


My saying,it shouldn't get to another level then what it already is homie.


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 28 2008, 04:28 AM~11992606
> *I agree, that ain't right....... Don't want there to be any questions on me, I was there as Homie Styln solo rider... :0
> *



Thank you for your honest opinion!!!!!!!!
Much respect for that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I hope to see more people on here give their honest opinions and others not taking it like hate. Being honest is not being hatefull!


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Oct 28 2008, 05:36 AM~11992622
> *Thank you for your honest opinion!!!!!!!!
> Much respect for that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Yo EZ thats all you gonna get out of me homie cause I'm gonna tell you straight up dawg.And you're right about that,being honest is not being hatefull but if you notice,thats how all this started cause I asked a question and an RO man took it as a hit towards ya..... I don't roll like that homie .......


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

SUP WIT IT KING61 !!


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 28 2008, 04:34 AM~11992617
> *Listen homie,I came straight out and told every1 cause I got no reason to BS anyone.Nothing of that ever came out of my mouth pero believe what you want homie.Him being a fire fighter doesn't make him a saint pero it is what it is ......
> If it states on there that they're "FREE AGENTS" why not try to recruit bad ass rides.If anything dawg, you should respect the fact that I was 1 of the peeps who gave respects and told you to watch out for your son when you were in the mix at the show.
> My saying,it shouldn't get to another level then what it already is homie.
> ...



No disrespect to you homie, but the rumors that are going around and the actions that were taking place sound really funny!!!!!!! Dont you think so? Answer the question honestly! I think I have only seen you a couple of times throughout the tour and I have given you my respect as you have done the same. Hope it continues that way. Everyday someone is coming forth with new info that adds to the fire! It is what it is.


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

shit chilln, got drama @ tha house, so i'm sitn in a hotel eatn breakfast, but i'm koo


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Oct 28 2008, 05:45 AM~11992642
> *No disrespect to you homie, but the rumors that are going around and the actions that were taking place sound really funny!!!!!!!  Dont you think so?  Answer the question honestly!  I think I have only seen you a couple of times throughout the tour and I have given you my respect as you have done the same.  Hope it continues that way.  Everyday someone is coming forth with new info that adds to the fire!  It is what it is.
> *




It sucks that our name is in it and you're right it's foul if it's true,thats why I'm defending us cause it's news to us.uNTIL I get shown otherwise,then of course this whole thing is gonna continue ....especially with smart remarks that some leave about other rides ....IT AIN'T MINE but he's still reppin and them remarks are puttin the owners and us down ........... THAT NEEDS TO STOP HOMIE .....


RESPECTS ARE PART OF THE LOWRIDER LIFE .......


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 28 2008, 05:46 AM~11992646
> *shit chilln, got drama @ tha house, so i'm sitn in a hotel eatn breakfast, but i'm koo
> *



OOOOOOOOHHHHH HELL :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 !!!! WENT THROUGH THAT THIS PAST WEEKEND !!! 

GOOD LUCK HOMITO !!!!


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller+Oct 27 2008, 09:59 PM~11989696-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got to co-sign with homie John, I would say the point would be to get noticed nation wide.. 
Nothing wrong with Club's from other States Showing Texas Support


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 28 2008, 07:57 AM~11992686
> *OOOOOOOOHHHHH HELL :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  !!!! WENT THROUGH THAT THIS PAST WEEKEND !!!
> 
> GOOD LUCK HOMITO !!!!
> *


im cool, its nice & quiet in here :biggrin:


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

Shots at the cars is uncalled for, so I will let it go. It is what it is, I am sure many dont know what was going on.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Oct 28 2008, 07:45 AM~11992642
> *No disrespect to you homie, but the rumors that are going around and the actions that were taking place sound really funny!!!!!!!  Dont you think so?  Answer the question honestly!  I think I have only seen you a couple of times throughout the tour and I have given you my respect as you have done the same.  Hope it continues that way.  Everyday someone is coming forth with new info that adds to the fire!  It is what it is.
> *


not to mention the fact that one of the so-called "new members" is the one who started the whole thing by bragging about it to a member of another club, like i said, if its not true why would a new member even take the chance of starting some bullshit like this????


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 28 2008, 08:07 AM~11992719
> *im cool, its nice & quiet in here  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

It's times like that, that make you happy to go to work...... then after work, you take the long way home..... even stop to buy milk, just to take longer...  we all know your pain.


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 28 2008, 06:10 AM~11992732
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> It's times like that, that make you happy to go to work......  then after work, you take the long way home..... even stop to buy milk, just to take longer...    we all know your pain.
> *


YOU AND JOHN BEEN DRIVING FOR EVER THEN !!!!LMAO !!!!!! 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Oct 28 2008, 06:36 AM~11992622
> *Thank you for your honest opinion!!!!!!!!
> Much respect for that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Here's my real OG opinion on car shows in general. I've never felt that car club of the year awards are good for this reason, it causes animosity between clubs.. Big clubs and small clubs, solo riders all bring something to the table...
Each person who enters a show should hold their head high after each show win or loose.. All the top end clubs know where they stand and don't really need an award to know there on top of there game.. These awards divide us not unite us.. 

I grew up in a era of the car club wars and it wasn't a good thing for lowriding.. The shows were started to help promote lowriding to bring people together but at times it's seems to have divided us.. 

I would hope that all these bad feeling can be put aside and get back to what we should be about.. Representing and taking pride in our clubs, cars and mainly ourselves.. When I had my Impala out, I hardly ever won cause I rode on supremes but you know it didn't matter as long as people would come by and snap a picture and say that's a clean ol'skool ride, that's what it's about.. The 2 radical cars that RO had at the show, as many times as I've seem them I still go by and take a look at them.. These cars need no awards they speak for themselves. Same with the top end cars clubs.. 

This was put down by me and hope I did not offend anyone...

That's just an old man's opinion and may not be shared by all...


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Oct 28 2008, 06:10 AM~11992731
> *not to mention the fact that one of the so-called "new members" is the one who started the whole thing by bragging about it to a member of another club, like i said, if its not true why would a new member even take the chance of starting some bullshit like this????
> *



As far as what was said and why,don't know homie pero I assure you that 
all our members earn the plaka weather it's a radical or stock,we don't hand out.

Pos orale homies,yesterdays news is like ashes in the air ............... 

LONG GONE !!!!     

SEE YOU ALL AT WHATEVER SHOW WE RUN INTO EACHOTHER NEXT !!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Oct 28 2008, 06:23 AM~11992591
> *I think I am going to sell Royal Flush and buy 100 g bodies and put wheels on them for Houston to make history!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Royal Flush is a work of art.. I never really got a real good look at it until this show, I was parked by it... This car speaks for itself, like I said before this car needs no awards to say it's one of a kind, this car had a lot of love put into it...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 28 2008, 06:46 AM~11992646
> *shit chilln, got drama @ tha house, so i'm sitn in a hotel eatn breakfast, but i'm koo
> *


I'll have some pancakes homie...


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 28 2008, 08:15 AM~11992743
> *The 2 radical cars that RO had at the show, as many times as I've seem them I still go by and take a look at them.. These cars need no awards they speak for themselves.
> *


i only took six pictures all day with my phn, *Rollin Malo</span> :cheesy: :cheesy: :yes:*


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 28 2008, 06:32 AM~11992807
> *I'll have some pancakes homie...
> *



HELL KING61 GOT ME HUNGER TOO HOMIE !!! 

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

Thank you sir for the props and your honest opinion. Going back to supremes you must be from LA. Same here! Luv that old school look, your going to need a brim hat some kakis and a old school shirt to go with that! Dont forget the shoesssssss!!!!!!!!  



> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 28 2008, 05:25 AM~11992778
> *Royal Flush is a work of art.. I never really got a real good look at it until this show, I was parked by it... This car speaks for itself, like I said before this car needs no awards to say it's one of a kind, this car had a lot of love put into it...
> *


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

BAM !!!









ME TOO !!!!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Oct 28 2008, 07:36 AM~11992821
> *Thank you sir for the props and your honest opinion.  Going back to supremes you must be from LA.  Same here!  Luv that old school look, your going to need a brim hat some kakis and a old school shirt to go with that! Dont forget the shoesssssss!!!!!!!!
> *


East Whittier Cali - hit'n Whittier Blvd with my brother in the late 60's.. Hit the blvd with my first car in 72 -- New Wave - they broke up.. I was an original member of KLIQUE ELA when they broke back out in 74... I got the brim homie.. All I need is the kakis, white town craft T, pendelton shirt and a pair of wino's and a bottle of ripple, now that's ol'skool...


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 28 2008, 06:47 AM~11992861
> *East Whittier Cali - hit'n Whittier Blvd with my brother in the late 60's.. Hit the blvd with my first car in 72 -- New Wave - they broke up.. I was an original member of KLIQUE ELA when they broke back out in 74... I got the brim homie.. All I need is the kakis, white town craft T, pendelton shirt and a pair of wino's and a bottle of ripple, now that's ol'skool...
> *





Oxnard,Cali here homies !!! LA COLONIA 805 !!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

SA ROLLERZ, ENGRAVER

and then there were two


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln+Oct 28 2008, 08:32 AM~11992807-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well i'll tell you guys how you can get you some, think of some shit to get yourself mad, then go slap your bish uhh i mean your ladys, tell her your leavin & go get yourself a nice room with a view, breakfast will be complimentary, be sure you leave b4 the chota gets there otherwise you'll have to eat what that give you, also complimentary


----------



## DALLASKUSTOMZ (Aug 5, 2008)

MERCED, CALI RIGHT HERE HOMIES!!


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 28 2008, 08:52 AM~11992881
> *well i'll tell you guys how you can get you some, think of some shit to get yourself mad, then go slap your bish uhh i mean your ladys, tell her your leavin & go get yourself a nice room with a view, breakfast will be complimentary, be sure you leave b4 the chota gets there otherwise you'll have to eat what that give you, also complimentary
> *


PS. this isnt what i did, im just saying  :biggrin:


----------



## DALLASKUSTOMZ (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 28 2008, 06:52 AM~11992881
> *well i'll tell you guys how you can get you some, think of some shit to get yourself mad, then go slap your bish uhh i mean your ladys, tell her your leavin & go get yourself a nice room with a view, breakfast will be complimentary, be sure you leave b4 the chota gets there otherwise you'll have to eat what that give you, also complimentary
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 28 2008, 06:52 AM~11992881
> *well i'll tell you guys how you can get you some, think of some shit to get yourself mad, then go slap your bish uhh i mean your ladys, tell her your leavin & go get yourself a nice room with a view, breakfast will be complimentary, be sure you leave b4 the chota gets there otherwise you'll have to eat what that give you, also complimentary
> *


YOU SAID CHOTA AND I LOST MY APATITE HOMIE !!! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## DALLASKUSTOMZ (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 28 2008, 06:54 AM~11992889
> *PS. this isnt what i did, im just saying  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

SUP DK & VENOM65 !!! 

READY 2 GET YO FREAKS ON !!!!!


----------



## DALLASKUSTOMZ (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 28 2008, 06:59 AM~11992907
> *SUP DK & VENOM65 !!!
> 
> READY 2 GET YO FREAKS ON !!!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 28 2008, 07:57 AM~11992895
> *YOU SAID CHOTA AND I LOST MY APATITE HOMIE !!!  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


Not me; add eggs, bacon and toast to my order...


----------



## DALLASKUSTOMZ (Aug 5, 2008)

NOW!!</span>


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 28 2008, 07:01 AM~11992914
> *Not me; add eggs, bacon and toast to my order...
> *



JOHN IF YOU WERE BLINDFOLDED AND SOMETHING SMELT GOOD TO YOU,
YOU WOULD EAT IT EVEN IF YOU DIDN'T KNOW WHAT IT WAS !! 
CHOCHINO !!!
:barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

HERES MY OPINION, FUC ALL THIS BULLSHIT. LAYITLOW IS NOTHING BUT A BUNCH OF BULLSHITTERS AND CRYBABIES TALKING ABOUT THIS CLUB THIS AND THAT CLUB THAT. IM ONLY GOING TO OFF TOPIC FOR NOW ON FUCK THIS BULLSHIT. YALL HAVE A GOOD DAY

AND IF U GOT OFFENDED THAN FUCK U TO


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DALLASKUSTOMZ_@Oct 28 2008, 07:03 AM~11992924
> *NOW!!</span>
> *




ALREADY !!! YOU BUY I FLY !!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 28 2008, 09:01 AM~11992914
> *Not me; add eggs, bacon and toast to my order...
> *


negative on that order buddy, juice or milk


----------



## DALLASKUSTOMZ (Aug 5, 2008)

LETS GO!!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DALLASKUSTOMZ_@Oct 28 2008, 07:03 AM~11992924
> *NOW!!</span>
> *




I DO, BUT I LIVE IN FT WORTH SO I WONT BE IN DALLAS TILL LATER.


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 28 2008, 07:05 AM~11992938
> *negative on that order buddy, juice or milk
> *



JUICE OR MILK ONLY !!! WHERE YOU STAYIN @ KING .....A FARM ??

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 28 2008, 09:05 AM~11992936
> *HERES MY OPINION, FUC ALL THIS BULLSHIT. LAYITLOW IS NOTHING BUT A BUNCH OF BULLSHITTERS AND CRYBABIES TALKING ABOUT THIS CLUB THIS AND THAT CLUB THAT. IM ONLY GOING TO OFF TOPIC FOR NOW ON FUCK THIS BULLSHIT. YALL HAVE A GOOD DAY
> 
> AND IF U GOT OFFENDED THAN FUCK U TO
> *


hahahaha *****, go back to bed and wake up again


----------



## DALLASKUSTOMZ (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 28 2008, 07:08 AM~11992951
> *hahahaha *****, go back to bed and wake up again
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

: Mr. A, VENOM65, DALLASKUSTOMZ, *TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE*, SWEET*LIL*V, King61!, FunkytownRoller, MAJESTIX, ATXSS


SUP FOOL. ...I WAS LOOKING FOR YOU SUNDAY. :dunno:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DALLASKUSTOMZ_@Oct 28 2008, 07:07 AM~11992944
> *LETS GO!!
> *



NAW !!! BETTER NOT !!! I STILL HAVE A BALANCE OVER DUE WITH YOU ...

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 28 2008, 07:08 AM~11992951
> *hahahaha *****, go back to bed and wake up again
> *




OH YEA GOOD MORNING TO EVRYONE ON LAYITLOW. :biggrin:


----------



## DALLASKUSTOMZ (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 28 2008, 07:07 AM~11992945
> *I DO, BUT I LIVE IN FT WORTH SO I WONT BE IN  DALLAS TILL LATER.
> *



NOW!!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DALLASKUSTOMZ_@Oct 28 2008, 07:10 AM~11992969
> *NOW!!
> *



CANT DO IT NOW. WISH I COULD THOUGH CUZ IM HUNGRY THAN A MUTHAFUCCA.


----------



## DALLASKUSTOMZ (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 28 2008, 07:09 AM~11992963
> *NAW !!! BETTER NOT !!! I STILL HAVE A BALANCE OVER DUE WITH YOU ...
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :yes: :yes:  29.00


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WASSUP KING. WUT U DOIN UP SO EARLY VATO LOCO.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives+Oct 28 2008, 08:14 AM~11992742-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



***** Im not hard to find !

I was by Outer Limits and Rolling Malo ALL DAY...


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 28 2008, 08:05 AM~11992936
> *HERES MY OPINION, FUC ALL THIS BULLSHIT. LAYITLOW IS NOTHING BUT A BUNCH OF BULLSHITTERS AND CRYBABIES TALKING ABOUT THIS CLUB THIS AND THAT CLUB THAT. IM ONLY GOING TO OFF TOPIC FOR NOW ON FUCK THIS BULLSHIT. YALL HAVE A GOOD DAY
> 
> AND IF U GOT OFFENDED THAN FUCK U TO
> *



:angry: IM OFFENDED & IM KICKIN UR BUTT WHEN I GET HOME! :biggrin: 

CAN'T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG...I THOUGHT THIS WAS ALL IN GOOD FUN BUT APPARENTLY NOT. I MUST SAY IT'S NOTHING LIKE THE HOP SHIT TALKIN THATS FOR DAMN SURE!!!!!!

GOOD LUCK TO ALL CAR CLUBS & HOPPERS @ THE LAST SHOW IN H-TOWN!

*"AKUNA-MATATA"*


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WASSUP MR. A


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

WHAT WE NEED TO SEE IS A BIG ASS BANQUET THROWN BY WEGO COMMITTEE .....FORMUL DRESS Y TODO !!! THAT RIGHT THERE 
WOULD B BAD A$$ !!! UNIT ALL CAR CLUBS !!! 


MY VOTE = I


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

So what up My ***** ! what the mini's be saying !

I still got that %100 proof I got you from Mexico... time to get our drink and smoke on... uffin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DALLASKUSTOMZ_@Oct 28 2008, 07:11 AM~11992979
> *:yes:  :yes:  29.00
> *




WTF !!! LATE CHARGES O QUE HOMIE !!! 

24.00 WEY !!!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 28 2008, 07:13 AM~11992992
> *WHAT WE NEED TO SEE IS A BIG ASS BANQUET THROWN BY WEGO COMMITTEE .....FORMUL DRESS Y TODO !!! THAT RIGHT THERE
> WOULD B BAD A$$ !!! UNIT ALL CAR CLUBS !!!
> MY VOTE = I
> *




MY VOTE= NONE


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 28 2008, 08:05 AM~11992936
> *HERES MY OPINION, FUC ALL THIS BULLSHIT. LAYITLOW IS NOTHING BUT A BUNCH OF BULLSHITTERS AND CRYBABIES TALKING ABOUT THIS CLUB THIS AND THAT CLUB THAT. IM ONLY GOING TO OFF TOPIC FOR NOW ON FUCK THIS BULLSHIT. YALL HAVE A GOOD DAY
> 
> AND IF U GOT OFFENDED THAN FUCK U TO
> *


Tell us how you really feel.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives+Oct 28 2008, 09:07 AM~11992949-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DALLASKUSTOMZ (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 28 2008, 07:14 AM~11992995
> *So what up My ***** !    what the mini's be saying !
> 
> I still got that %100 proof I got you from Mexico... time to get our drink and smoke on...  uffin:
> *


HELL YEAH!! :thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 28 2008, 07:15 AM~11993004
> *Tell us how you really feel.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *



U TO IF U DONT LIKE IT. :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 28 2008, 07:15 AM~11993004
> *Tell us how you really feel.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 28 2008, 08:13 AM~11992988
> *WASSUP MR. A
> *


SUP HOMIE. WAS GOOD KICKIN IT WITH YALL SUNDAY.


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Oct 28 2008, 07:12 AM~11992985
> *:angry: IM OFFENDED & IM KICKIN UR BUTT WHEN I GET HOME!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



WHOOP HIS ASS !!! HE HURT MY FEELINGS AND WASTED MY MINUTES YESTERDAY !!!!! 


:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 28 2008, 08:05 AM~11992938
> *negative on that order buddy, juice or milk
> *


What the ??? You sound like you've been talking with my cardologist...


----------



## DALLASKUSTOMZ (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 28 2008, 07:14 AM~11992997
> *WTF !!! LATE CHARGES O QUE HOMIE !!!
> 
> 24.00 WEY !!!
> *


YES!!! :rant:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 28 2008, 08:14 AM~11992995
> *So what up My ***** !    what the mini's be saying !
> 
> I still got that %100 proof I got you from Mexico... time to get our drink and smoke on...  uffin:
> *


   ...THIS WEEKEND. ...CAN YOU GET A PASS


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 28 2008, 07:14 AM~11992995
> *So what up My ***** !    what the mini's be saying !
> 
> I still got that %100 proof I got you from Mexico... time to get our drink and smoke on...  uffin:
> *



HEY, I GOT 5 ON IT !!!!! 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Oct 28 2008, 08:17 AM~11993024
> *SUP HOMIE.  WAS GOOD KICKIN IT WITH YALL SUNDAY.
> *


Tony A you should have come by and said hello, I had a bottle of crown, had to let Chucky drink it all all...


----------



## DALLASKUSTOMZ (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 28 2008, 07:19 AM~11993046
> *HEY, I GOT 5 ON IT !!!!!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


U OWE ME THOSE 5!!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Oct 28 2008, 07:17 AM~11993024
> *SUP HOMIE.  WAS GOOD KICKIN IT WITH YALL SUNDAY.
> *



HELL YEA HOMEBOY IT WAS TALKING TO U TO HOMIE.


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 28 2008, 09:18 AM~11993033
> *What the ??? You sound like you've been talking with my cardologist...
> *


listen to him not me


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 28 2008, 07:20 AM~11993056
> *Tony A you should have come by and said hello, I had a bottle of crown, had to let Chucky drink it all all...
> *



IS THAT WHY CHUCKY LOOKED LIKE A DRUNKN MONKEY. :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Oct 28 2008, 09:19 AM~11993045
> *   ...THIS WEEKEND.  ...CAN YOU GET A PASS
> *



***** I been had a pass ........... Ask around teh hood ***** ! I keep suger on me.


Check it out .....


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 28 2008, 08:20 AM~11993056
> *Tony A you should have come by and said hello, I had a bottle of crown, had to let Chucky drink it all all...
> *


LOL!! IS THAT WHERE THEY GOT IT?? ....ALL I KNOW IS I ENDED UP WITH A FULL CUP.


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 28 2008, 09:11 AM~11992981
> *WASSUP KING. WUT U DOIN UP SO EARLY VATO LOCO.
> *


no sleep yet, waitn for someone to knock on my door  :guns:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 28 2008, 07:22 AM~11993069
> ****** I been had a pass ...........  Ask around teh hood ***** !  I keep suger on me.
> Check it out .....
> 
> ...



LAST I HEARD UR PASS EXPIRED.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 28 2008, 09:24 AM~11993079
> *LAST I HEARD UR PASS EXPIRED.
> *


 :uh: *My Chick is'nt the one on here checking up on me homeboy !*


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 28 2008, 08:18 AM~11993030
> *WHOOP HIS ASS !!! HE HURT MY FEELINGS AND WASTED MY MINUTES YESTERDAY !!!!!
> :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


LOL....I KNOW! YOU POOR THING...THERE'S NO STOPPIN HIM ONCE HE'S PISSED OFF


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DALLASKUSTOMZ_@Oct 28 2008, 07:21 AM~11993059
> *U OWE ME THOSE 5!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 28 2008, 08:22 AM~11993067
> *IS THAT WHY CHUCKY LOOKED LIKE A DRUNKN MONKEY.  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 28 2008, 07:23 AM~11993073
> *no sleep yet, waitn for someone to knock on my door   :guns:
> *



HOPEFULLY NOT THE COPS.


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 28 2008, 08:22 AM~11993069
> ****** I been had a pass ...........  Ask around teh hood ***** !  I keep suger on me.
> Check it out .....
> 
> ...


----------



## DALLASKUSTOMZ (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 28 2008, 07:23 AM~11993073
> *no sleep yet, waitn for someone to knock on my door   :guns:
> *


MAYBE A HOOKER??


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

DALLASKUSTOMZ, dont bring them cars today sir :no: :no:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 28 2008, 07:25 AM~11993087
> *:uh:    My Chick is'nt the one on here checking up on me homeboy !
> *




FOR ONE MY LADY DONT CHECK ON ME. AND IF GOT U OFFENDED THEN. I DONT GIVE A FUCK.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Oct 28 2008, 09:27 AM~11993107
> *
> *



Friday.. you down.... I got to stop in get some parts of chuky's caddy too..
and go by luis's shop to pick some shit up...

were you want to link up ? bring the Bud... I got the pappers and drink.


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 28 2008, 07:25 AM~11993087
> *:uh:    My Chick is'nt the one on here checking up on me homeboy !
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DALLASKUSTOMZ_@Oct 28 2008, 07:27 AM~11993108
> *MAYBE A HOOKER??
> *




THEY ARE CALLED ESCORTS NOT HOOKERS.


----------



## DALLASKUSTOMZ (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 28 2008, 07:28 AM~11993116
> *DALLASKUSTOMZ, dont bring them cars today sir :no:  :no:
> *


 :cheesy: OK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 28 2008, 08:25 AM~11993087
> *:uh:    My Chick is'nt the one on here checking up on me homeboy !
> *



NOPE...NOT AT ALL...IM ON HERE TO TALK SHIT TO ****** LIKE U...LOL! HAVE A GREAT DAY "SEXYTHREE"! 

ADIOS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 28 2008, 08:24 AM~11993079
> *LAST I HEARD UR PASS EXPIRED.
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: POW, POW


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

19 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
15 Members: King61!, DALLASKUSTOMZ, Mr. A, 9-lives, TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE, VENOM65, ATXSS, I.C. Joker, SWEET*LIL*V, BLVD ACES 4 LIFE, unique27, People's Choice, bluethunder81, 73monte, theoso8
:0 :0


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> 19 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 15 Members: King61!, DALLASKUSTOMZ, Mr. A, 9-lives, TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE, VENOM65, ATXSS, I.C. Joker, SWEET*LIL*V, BLVD ACES 4 LIFE, unique27, People's Choice, bluethunder81, 73monte, theoso8
> :0 :0
> [/quote
> ...


----------



## DALLASKUSTOMZ (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 28 2008, 07:29 AM~11993129
> *THEY ARE CALLED ESCORTS NOT HOOKERS.
> *


SAME SHIT!!


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 28 2008, 09:28 AM~11993120
> *FOR ONE MY LADY DONT CHECK ON ME. AND IF  GOT U OFFENDED THEN. I DONT GIVE A FUCK.
> *


 Offended, ***** Plez ! 

Im not the one mad on here all Mad, am I.

You got jokes - I do too... Dont post it up if you cant take them.

But whatever ..................


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 28 2008, 08:29 AM~11993125
> *Friday.. you down....  I got to stop in get some parts of chuky's caddy too..
> and go by luis's shop to pick some shit up...
> 
> ...


AT MY HOUSE. IMA BE PASSING OUT CANDY.


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 28 2008, 07:23 AM~11993073
> *no sleep yet, waitn for someone to knock on my door   :guns:
> *



OOOHHH DAMNN !!! DON'T TELL ME YOU IN A PIGEON COOP !!! 

SMOKEY .....SMOKEY SMOKEY SMOKEY SMOKEY SMOKEY SMOKEY 

hno: hno: hno: hno: :werd: :werd: :loco: :loco: :wow:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

sup peoples choice do yall have the ranking table already whos on top of tour?


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 28 2008, 08:31 AM~11993148
> *19 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 15 Members: King61!, DALLASKUSTOMZ, Mr. A, 9-lives, TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE, VENOM65, ATXSS, I.C. Joker, SWEET*LIL*V, BLVD ACES 4 LIFE, unique27, People's Choice, bluethunder81, 73monte, theoso8
> :0  :0
> *


Anonymous Users 1 (Me), I'm under cover..


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Oct 28 2008, 09:30 AM~11993136
> *"SEXYTHREE"!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: i never noticed that


----------



## DALLASKUSTOMZ (Aug 5, 2008)

> > 19 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> > 15 Members: King61!, DALLASKUSTOMZ, Mr. A, 9-lives, TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE, VENOM65, ATXSS, I.C. Joker, SWEET*LIL*V, BLVD ACES 4 LIFE, unique27, People's Choice, bluethunder81, 73monte, theoso8
> > :0 :0
> > [/quote
> ...


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

wait a minute, im confused, whats a escort ?????? 


















hahaha


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 28 2008, 07:33 AM~11993164
> *Offended, ***** Plez !
> 
> Im not the one mad on here all Mad,    am I.
> ...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

He's peguin look'n mother fucker...


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DALLASKUSTOMZ_@Oct 28 2008, 07:34 AM~11993178
> *I GOT A JOB I JUST CALLED IN SICK TO DAY!!
> *



I'M WORKING PLAY SICK !!! :barf: :barf: :420:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Oct 28 2008, 07:34 AM~11993173
> *sup peoples choice do yall have the ranking table already whos on top of tour?
> *




PEOPLES CHOICE ONLY TAKES REG FORMS. HE DONT KNOW ANYTHING. :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Oct 28 2008, 09:30 AM~11993136
> *NOPE...NOT AT ALL...IM ON HERE TO TALK SHIT TO ****** LIKE U...LOL!  HAVE A GREAT DAY "SEXYTHREE"!
> 
> ADIOS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 I know, and I'm here to do the same.... 

No-one taking LayItLow shit 2 heart over here.






> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Oct 28 2008, 09:31 AM~11993139
> *:yessad:  :yessad:    POW, POW
> *


 :uh: ***** .............. All these Events and you never there but Im the one that needs a Pass........ were Chucky and Luis ? I know them ***** got something to say !


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 28 2008, 07:36 AM~11993186
> *He's peguin look'n mother fucker...
> *



WHATS A PEGUIN


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 28 2008, 08:33 AM~11993164
> *Offended, ***** Plez !
> 
> Im not the one mad on here all Mad,    am I.
> ...


OMG....HERE WE GO AGAIN!


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 28 2008, 08:37 AM~11993199
> *PEOPLES CHOICE ONLY TAKES REG FORMS. HE DONT KNOW ANYTHING. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DALLASKUSTOMZ (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 28 2008, 07:37 AM~11993199
> *PEOPLES CHOICE ONLY TAKES REG FORMS. HE DONT KNOW ANYTHING. :biggrin:
> *


HE NEVER KNOWS ANYTHING!!!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DALLASKUSTOMZ_@Oct 28 2008, 08:34 AM~11993178
> *I'm Retired and liv'n large...!! 30 years at Verizon, put a fork in me I'm done... My new profession is professional lowrider and loafer... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DALLASKUSTOMZ_@Oct 28 2008, 07:39 AM~11993222
> *HE NEVER KNOWS ANYTHING!!!
> *


BUT JON CHUCK DOES. HELLO MROUIJA


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 28 2008, 07:39 AM~11993224
> *I'm Retired and liv'n large...!! 30 years at Verizon, put a fork in me I'm done... My new profession is professional lowrider and loafer... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




WHATS A LOAFER, DO U MAKE BREAD


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 28 2008, 07:37 AM~11993207
> *WHATS A PEGUIN
> *


WHO SAID PEGUIN ....PIGEON !!!! WEY !!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A+Oct 28 2008, 09:34 AM~11993168-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey that was my post from 5 Day's ago !


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 28 2008, 07:40 AM~11993226
> *BUT JON CHUCK DOES. HELLO MROUIJA
> *



X2 !!!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 28 2008, 07:36 AM~11993186
> *He's peguin look'n mother fucker...
> *



U DID


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 28 2008, 07:37 AM~11993199
> *PEOPLES CHOICE ONLY TAKES REG FORMS. HE DONT KNOW ANYTHING. :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :werd: :werd: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: hhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, hhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 28 2008, 08:42 AM~11993245
> ******...... Roll with your ***** !  Fuck that candy shit !
> I got the GUSANO !
> 
> *


AIGHT, WHAT TIME THEN?


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 28 2008, 07:42 AM~11993245
> ******...... Roll with your ***** !  Fuck that candy shit !
> I got the GUSANO !
> 
> ...




THAT SHIT IS GOOD TO.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

He's peguin look'n mother fucker... 
-------------------------------------------------


> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 28 2008, 08:37 AM~11993207
> *WHATS A PEGUIN
> *


Here's a whole gang of them, there not lowrider but they all wear tux's.. :roflmao:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 28 2008, 07:43 AM~11993255
> *U DID
> *



NO SUCH THING !!! U QUOTED HOMIE JOHN !! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 28 2008, 09:34 AM~11993170
> *OOOHHH DAMNN !!! DON'T TELL ME YOU IN A PEGUIN COOP !!!
> 
> SMOKEY .....SMOKEY SMOKEY SMOKEY SMOKEY SMOKEY SMOKEY
> ...


 :nono: :nono: , no smokin, no token, no bumps & no hits, just Coronas for me :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 28 2008, 07:44 AM~11993269
> *THAT SHIT IS GOOD TO.
> *




HOLD ON WAS THAT A JOKE, CUZ I THINK ITS SPELLED *KUNG POW CHICKEN*


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 28 2008, 07:45 AM~11993272
> *He's peguin look'n mother fucker...
> -------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 28 2008, 08:45 AM~11993274
> *NO SUCH THING !!! U QUOTED HOMIE JOHN !!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


9-Lives, Hey were they able to get hold of you????


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

DAMN WE GOT ALL OF DALLAS UP IN HERE WE SHOULD HAVE A DALLAS THREAD PERIOD :biggrin: GOOD MORNING GENTE


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 28 2008, 07:48 AM~11993294
> *9-Lives, Hey were they able to get hold of you????
> *



OLD BUT, BUT UR OLD SO I GUESS ITS COOL :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 28 2008, 07:45 AM~11993277
> *:nono:  :nono: , no smokin, no token, no bumps & no hits, just Coronas for me :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



DAMN IT KING !!! YOU WEREN'T SUPPOSE TO COPY MY QUOTE ....

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Oct 28 2008, 07:49 AM~11993298
> *DAMN WE GOT ALL OF DALLAS UP IN HERE WE SHOULD HAVE A DALLAS THREAD PERIOD :biggrin: GOOD MORNING GENTE
> *




WASSUP BIG DOOOOG


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

was up all my niggs IRVING MODDAFUCKIN CUSTOMZ SMASHING SUNDAY DID YALL SEE BAD GIRLS FACE WHEN SAW EX TOMB RAIDER :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 28 2008, 08:49 AM~11993299
> *OLD BUT, BUT UR OLD SO I GUESS ITS COOL  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Hummm, why u calling me old... :uh:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

WORKING ALREADY WISHING IT WERE FRIDAY ALL OVER AGAINHOW U DOING BRO


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 28 2008, 07:51 AM~11993314
> *Hummm, why u calling me old... :uh:
> *



MY BAD HOMIE, UR NOT OLD


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Oct 28 2008, 08:49 AM~11993298
> *DAMN WE GOT ALL OF DALLAS UP IN HERE WE SHOULD HAVE A DALLAS THREAD PERIOD :biggrin: GOOD MORNING GENTE
> *


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A+Oct 28 2008, 09:44 AM~11993265-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, Shit.. Is it Well it's realy KUNG POW PEGUIN


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 28 2008, 08:52 AM~11993320
> *MY BAD HOMIE, UR NOT OLD
> *


That's better...


----------



## DALLASKUSTOMZ (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Oct 28 2008, 07:51 AM~11993313
> *was up all my niggs IRVING MODDAFUCKIN CUSTOMZ  SMASHING  SUNDAY DID YALL SEE BAD GIRLS FACE WHEN SAW EX TOMB RAIDER :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


THEY WERE LIKE THIS hno: hno:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 28 2008, 09:52 AM~11993320
> *MY BAD HOMIE, UR NOT OLD
> *



Stop lieing ........ you know that ***** OLD !



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 28 2008, 08:53 AM~11993327
> *you working friday ?  if not 4:30 at luis's
> Oh, Shit.. Is it    Well it's realy KUNG POW PEGUIN
> *


I GET OFF @ 5:30. WILL BE THERE AROUND 6:00-6:30.


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 28 2008, 07:54 AM~11993334
> *Stop lieing ........ you know that ***** OLD !
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



BETTER WATCH HOMIE !!! 

OL MAN JOHN WILL GO MATRIXX ON YO ASS !!!!


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

:biggrin: MAN DALLAS REALLY PUTTING IT DOWN MAN SUNDAY THERE WERE A SHIT LOAD OF CARS WISH I COULD SEE THAT ALL THE TIME SHIT WAS BAD ASS DALLAS PEOPLE HAVE SHIT ON LOCK IMAGINE WHAT WE COULD DO IF IT WERE LIKE THAT ALL THE TIME MORE P-EOPLE GET INVOLVED


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DALLASKUSTOMZ_@Oct 28 2008, 07:53 AM~11993330
> *THEY WERE LIKE THIS  hno:  hno:
> *


YES SIR ****** TALKING SHIT BUT DAMN DOUBLE PUMPS DOING NOTHING THEN THEY WHERE ACTING LIKE OOOO MY HOMEBOY SHORTY BLA BLA BLA BLA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!BUT O WELL THEY GOT 
:buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: LIKE LIL BITCHES :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Oct 28 2008, 09:51 AM~11993315
> *WORKING ALREADY WISHING IT WERE FRIDAY ALL OVER AGAINHOW U DOING BRO
> *



START ONE --  *214* Riderz


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DALLASKUSTOMZ_@Oct 28 2008, 07:53 AM~11993330
> *THEY WERE LIKE THIS  hno:  hno:
> *


HOPEFULY SIR YOULL TAKE CARE OF IT AND GO ALL OUT ON IT REPRECENTING DALLAS LOWRIDERS LIKE IT USE TO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TREAT IT LIKE YOUR LIL BITCH W LOVE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A+Oct 28 2008, 09:55 AM~11993338-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hno: :tears: hno: 

Sorry John, You not OLD...... !

Plez, dont Kick My Ass


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 28 2008, 07:58 AM~11993357
> *6:00 at LM  then......................
> hno:  :tears:  hno:
> 
> ...



I SAY KICK IT ANYWAY JOHN !!!


----------



## DALLASKUSTOMZ (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Oct 28 2008, 07:58 AM~11993355
> *HOPEFULY SIR YOULL TAKE CARE  OF IT AND GO ALL OUT ON IT REPRECENTING DALLAS LOWRIDERS LIKE IT USE TO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TREAT IT LIKE YOUR LIL BITCH W LOVE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



YES SIR GET SOME CANDY ON IT RIGHT NOW!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 28 2008, 08:59 AM~11993360
> *I SAY KICK IT ANYWAY JOHN !!!
> *


X2


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 28 2008, 09:59 AM~11993360
> *I SAY KICK IT ANYWAY JOHN !!!
> *



***** you the one said he knew JESUS ! :biggrin:


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

Long Beach Califas born and raised!


> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 28 2008, 05:49 AM~11992867
> *Oxnard,Cali here homies !!! LA COLONIA 805 !!!
> 
> 
> *


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DALLASKUSTOMZ_@Oct 28 2008, 08:00 AM~11993367
> *YES SIR GET SOME CANDY ON IT RIGHT NOW!! :biggrin:
> *


ALREADY SIR THATS GOOD I THOUGHT YOU WANTED IT WITH BIGGER INCHES THAN THAT !!!!!!!!!


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

SUP WIT IT EZ !!! FUNKYTOWN !!! 
YOU KNOW YOU HOMIES ARE INVITED TOO !!!


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

YEA MIGHT JUST HAVE TO DO THAT LOC AS BIG OF A CITY AS WE ARE WE SHOULD BE DOING BIG BIG THINGS :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Oct 28 2008, 10:00 AM~11993370
> *X2
> *



You sapost to be my boy.... Now you ploting on haveig John Kick My Ass....


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Oct 28 2008, 10:01 AM~11993376
> *Long Beach Califas born and raised!
> *


San Diego Born, but Texas raised.....

(military kid.... :uh: :uh: :uh: )


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

214RIDERZ make a 214 topic !


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

*EAST DALLAS - BORN AND RISED*


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Oct 28 2008, 08:02 AM~11993390
> *YEA MIGHT JUST HAVE TO DO THAT LOC AS BIG OF A CITY AS WE ARE WE SHOULD BE DOING BIG BIG THINGS :biggrin:
> *



WHAT YOU TALKIN BOUT DOS UNO FOUR ????


----------



## DALLASKUSTOMZ (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Oct 28 2008, 08:02 AM~11993383
> *ALREADY SIR THATS GOOD I THOUGHT YOU WANTED IT WITH BIGGER INCHES THAN THAT !!!!!!!!!
> *


OH!! WE GOING TO GET MORE INCHES FORSURE!!!!


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

MEANING U DONT SEE SHIT OUT ON THE STREETS NO MORE I REMEMBER BACK IN THE DAYS WHEN WE USED TO ROLL AROUND IN U SEE CARS EVERYWERE NOW ALL U SEE IS THOSE DONKS N SHIT ITS JSUT A FAZE U KNOW LIKE MINITRUCKS N ALL OTHER THINGS U NEVER SEE LOWRIDERS DIE OUT U WILL ALWAYS BE LOWRIDING AND ALL IM SAYING IT BE NICE FOR EVERYONE TO GET TOGETHER MORE OFTEN EVEN IN THE WINTER ITS NOT COLD ENOUGH TO NOT COME OUT I JSUT SOMETIMES WISH IT WERE THE 90S ALL OVER AGAIN


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 28 2008, 10:04 AM~11993403
> *WHAT YOU TALKIN BOUT DOS UNO FOUR ????
> *



HE SOLD THE BLACK LAC, AND GOT A 9O'S FLEETWOOD !


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Oct 28 2008, 10:07 AM~11993425
> *MEANING U DONT SEE SHIT OUT ON THE STREETS NO MORE I REMEMBER BACK IN THE DAYS WHEN WE USED TO ROLL AROUND IN U SEE CARS EVERYWERE NOW ALL U SEE IS THOSE DONKS N SHIT ITS JSUT A FAZE U KNOW LIKE MINITRUCKS N ALL OTHER THINGS U NEVER SEE LOWRIDERS DIE OUT U WILL ALWAYS BE LOWRIDING AND ALL IM SAYING IT BE NICE FOR EVERYONE TO GET TOGETHER MORE OFTEN EVEN IN THE WINTER ITS NOT COLD ENOUGH TO NOT COME OUT I JSUT SOMETIMES WISH IT WERE THE 90S ALL OVER AGAIN
> *


X2


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Oct 28 2008, 08:01 AM~11993376
> *Long Beach Califas born and raised!
> *



i been to california for two weeks. :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Oct 28 2008, 10:07 AM~11993425
> *MEANING U DONT SEE SHIT OUT ON THE STREETS NO MORE I REMEMBER BACK IN THE DAYS WHEN WE USED TO ROLL AROUND IN U SEE CARS EVERYWERE NOW ALL U SEE IS THOSE DONKS N SHIT ITS JSUT A FAZE U KNOW LIKE MINITRUCKS N ALL OTHER THINGS U NEVER SEE LOWRIDERS DIE OUT U WILL ALWAYS BE LOWRIDING AND ALL IM SAYING IT BE NICE FOR EVERYONE TO GET TOGETHER MORE OFTEN EVEN IN THE WINTER ITS NOT COLD ENOUGH TO NOT COME OUT I JSUT SOMETIMES WISH IT WERE THE 90S ALL OVER AGAIN
> *


CRUZING NOT PARKING......


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DALLASKUSTOMZ_@Oct 28 2008, 08:07 AM~11993424
> *OH!! WE GOING TO GET MORE INCHES FORSURE!!!!
> *


HELL YEA THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT SIR JUZ KEEP IT COOL LET THEM BE A SUPRICE WHEN WE GO RIPP H TOWN


----------



## DALLASKUSTOMZ (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Oct 28 2008, 08:11 AM~11993449
> *HELL YEA THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT SIR JUZ KEEP IT COOL LET THEM BE A SUPRICE WHEN WE GO RIPP H TOWN
> *


ALREADY!!!!


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 28 2008, 08:09 AM~11993441
> *CRUZING  NOT PARKING......
> *



THAT MAPLE PARK AIN'T OPEN NO MORE !!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Oct 28 2008, 08:11 AM~11993449
> *HELL YEA THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT SIR JUZ KEEP IT COOL LET THEM BE A SUPRICE WHEN WE GO RIPP H TOWN
> *



HELL YEA HOMIE.


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

SHIT ****** 
BORN IN A HOSPITAL 
RAISED AT MMY FUCKIN HOUSE 
WAS UP WITH THAT HOMEBOYS THE BEST OF BEST !!!!!!!!!!!!! :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :twak: :twak: HA HA HA HA HA HAH HA HA HA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

:420: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DALLASKUSTOMZ_@Oct 28 2008, 08:12 AM~11993454
> *ALREADY!!!!
> *


LINCOLNATOR EL PAYASO WILLLLLLL BE READY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 28 2008, 08:14 AM~11993474
> *:420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:
> *



FOE !!! IT'S ALMOST CHECK OUT TIME AND YOU STILL GOT NO SLEEP !?!?! 
:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Oct 28 2008, 10:13 AM~11993468
> *SHIT ******
> BORN IN A HOSPITAL
> RAISED AT MMY FUCKIN HOUSE
> ...


stick to hopping :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

SAY I OPENED UP A DALLAS THREAD UNDER POST MY RIDES PUT IT DOWN REP UR CITY D TOWN


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 28 2008, 08:15 AM~11993483
> *stick to hopping  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ITS ALL GOOD SIR YALL GOT THE FLEET WOOD WORKIN GOOD


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 28 2008, 10:15 AM~11993481
> *FOE !!! IT'S ALMOST CHECK OUT TIME AND YOU STILL GOT NO SLEEP !?!?!
> :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


never get a room for one night even if i only stay one night


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 28 2008, 08:19 AM~11993507
> *never get a room for one night even if i only stay one night
> *



CAN I GET THE ROOM FOR THE REST OF TIME U GOT IT FOR. I JUST WANT FREE BREAKFAST TOMORROW. :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

DAMN VENOM PICK UP THE RADIO NIGGG WE WHERE TRYING TO CALL YESTERDAY :twak: :twak:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

QUOTE(9-lives @ Oct 28 2008, 09:59 AM) 
I SAY KICK IT ANYWAY JOHN !!! 
----------------------------------------------------


> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 28 2008, 09:01 AM~11993375
> ****** you the one said he knew JESUS !  :biggrin:
> *


Look I had a talk with God and I'm going to preach non-violence


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 28 2008, 08:21 AM~11993533
> *QUOTE(9-lives @ Oct 28 2008, 09:59 AM)
> I SAY KICK IT ANYWAY JOHN !!!
> ----------------------------------------------------
> ...




WHAT DID HE SAY.


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Oct 28 2008, 10:17 AM~11993494
> *ITS ALL GOOD SIR  YALL GOT THE FLEET WOOD WORKIN GOOD
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: , it went from one city to the next and now back in Dtown


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 28 2008, 10:21 AM~11993533
> *----------------------------------------------------
> 
> Look I had a talk with God and I'm going to preach non-violence
> *


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

ORALE,DOS UNO FOUR OPENED UP A DALLAS TREAD .......

CLICK ON IT AND REP DA DFW !!! 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=11993473


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

ALL RIGHT NIGGS TIMES UP GOT TO GO WORK (NOT) SEE YALL LATTER :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

anybody that needs last minute pinstriping.. ill be there sat for setup puttin in work..

let me know.. il also have a lil leaf with me too..

832 372 0874 sic


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 28 2008, 08:21 AM~11993533
> *QUOTE(9-lives @ Oct 28 2008, 09:59 AM)
> I SAY KICK IT ANYWAY JOHN !!!
> ----------------------------------------------------
> ...




JOHN WHAT DID HE SAY


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 28 2008, 10:21 AM~11993533
> *
> 
> Look I had a talk with God and I'm going to preach non-violence
> *


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 28 2008, 08:24 AM~11993575
> *
> anybody that needs last minute pinstriping.. ill be there sat for setup puttin in work..
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 28 2008, 08:23 AM~11993561
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  , it went from one city to the next and now back in Dtown
> *


SOUNDS GOOD SIR AS LONG AS THERE WAS NO BLOW OUTS IS ALL GOOD NEED SOMETHING YOU KNOW WERE WE ARE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 28 2008, 08:25 AM~11993578
> *
> 
> 
> ...




HE SAID GOD, NOT JESUS (IN SPANISH) :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 28 2008, 10:27 AM~11993593
> *HE SAID GOD, NOT      JESUS (IN SPANISH) :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

CHECK YALL LATER HA YHA HA HA HA HA HA HA        :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 28 2008, 08:48 AM~11993294
> *9-Lives, Hey were they able to get hold of you????
> *


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 28 2008, 10:20 AM~11993518
> *CAN I GET THE ROOM FOR THE REST OF TIME U GOT IT FOR. I JUST WANT FREE BREAKFAST TOMORROW. :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: you can sir


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 28 2008, 09:25 AM~11993577
> *JOHN WHAT DID HE SAY
> *


He said everyone on LIL should send me a $1...


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 28 2008, 07:48 AM~11993294
> *9-Lives, Hey were they able to get hold of you????
> *



WHATCHA TALKIN BOUT HOMIE JOHN ??


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

QUOTE(Homie Styln @ Oct 28 2008, 07:48 AM) 
9-Lives, Hey were they able to get hold of you????
-----------------------------------------------------------


> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 28 2008, 09:34 AM~11993664
> *WHATCHA TALKIN BOUT HOMIE JOHN ??
> *


Did they get hold of you???


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 28 2008, 08:37 AM~11993697
> *QUOTE(Homie Styln @ Oct 28 2008, 07:48 AM)
> 9-Lives, Hey were they able to get hold of you????
> -----------------------------------------------------------
> ...



WHO U TALKIN BOUT ???


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

CLICK HERE !!!

[url=http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=11993473]http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=11993473[/url]


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 28 2008, 08:39 AM~11993709
> *WHO U TALKIN BOUT ???
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: GET EM JOHN


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 28 2008, 08:41 AM~11993726
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: GET EM JOHN
> *



BE NICE FUCKERS !!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 28 2008, 09:39 AM~11993709
> *WHO U TALKIN BOUT ???
> *


These nuts... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 28 2008, 08:44 AM~11993748
> *These nuts... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



I KNEW I WAS GONNA GET CAUGHT IN A F*CKIN WEB !!! 

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Oct 28 2008, 10:26 AM~11993585
> *YOU KNOW WERE WE ARE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i do now


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

To alleviate some of the "who's in which club" issue at Los Magnificos, we are going to ask both Rollerz Only and Dallas Lowriders to pre-register ALL OF YOUR ENTRIES (this will also guarantee their space as we anticipate a packed house). 
Remember, we use the registration form to determine "club", and therefore, you must have that on your form when sending it in. 

This will eliminate "last minute" club additions and other potential pitfalls (like members being turned away due to lack of space)

There will be no substitutions allowed on pre-registered entries.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Oct 28 2008, 09:00 AM~11993924
> *To alleviate some of the "who's in which club" issue at Los Magnificos, we are going to ask both Rollerz Only and Dallas Lowriders to pre-register ALL OF YOUR ENTRIES (this will also guarantee their space as we anticipate a packed house).
> Remember, we use the registration form to determine "club", and therefore, you must have that on your form when sending it in.
> 
> ...




SOUNDS GOOD TO ME :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

say what it do ......


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

WHERE ARE THE STANDINGS !?!?!?


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

aahhhhh, good to go now, got me about 7 or 8 minute nap :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

These nuts... :roflmao: :roflmao: 
--------------------


> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 28 2008, 09:46 AM~11993766
> *I KNEW I WAS GONNA GET CAUGHT IN A F*CKIN WEB !!!
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


I may be old but I'm crafty...


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 28 2008, 11:26 AM~11994177
> *I may be old but I'm crafty...
> *


i need a bird house & some homecoming mums


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

sup venom call me when u get a chance


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 28 2008, 09:31 AM~11994223
> *i need a bird house & some homecoming mums
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Oct 28 2008, 10:00 AM~11993924
> *To alleviate some of the "who's in which club" issue at Los Magnificos, we are going to ask both Rollerz Only and Dallas Lowriders to pre-register ALL OF YOUR ENTRIES (this will also guarantee their space as we anticipate a packed house).
> Remember, we use the registration form to determine "club", and therefore, you must have that on your form when sending it in.
> 
> ...


sounds like a plan


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Here you go....hope this helps....


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Oct 28 2008, 09:45 AM~11994363
> *Here you go....hope this helps....
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Oct 28 2008, 11:45 AM~11994363
> *Here you go....hope this helps....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 your good


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Oct 28 2008, 10:45 AM~11994363
> *Here you go....hope this helps....
> 
> 
> ...



nice knights of pleasure is right up there


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65+Oct 28 2008, 08:25 AM~11993580-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good ideal...


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Oct 28 2008, 10:45 AM~11994363
> *Here you go....hope this helps....
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Oct 28 2008, 10:45 AM~11994363
> *Here you go....hope this helps....
> 
> 
> ...




ALL THOUGH DLR'S DESERVES TO SEE THEIR STANDINGS AS DID OTHER CLUBS NOT COOL BUT MAKES SENSE  

YOU'VE JUST ILLIMINATED A LIL BIT OF THE DRAMA!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Oct 28 2008, 09:45 AM~11994363
> *Here you go....hope this helps....
> 
> 
> ...




NOT REALLY, BUT OK


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 28 2008, 12:02 PM~11994538
> *nice knights of pleasure is right up there
> *


NOT BAD FOR A LITTLE CLUB


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Oct 28 2008, 09:45 AM~11994363
> *Here you go....hope this helps....
> 
> 
> ...



BY ALL MEANS ....WHO EVER IS ON 1 AND 2 ....... WE HAVE THE RIGHT TO KNOW 
SO THAT PREPARATION CAN START ON WHATS NEEDED FROM ANY OR ALL CLUBS !!!!.............


SERIOUSLY ..............

YOU CAN BUT YOU SHOULDN'T HOLD OUT ON WHAT WE WORK HARD FOR !!!!!


CAN WE GET A VOTE HERE !!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 28 2008, 10:40 AM~11994882
> *NOT BAD FOR A LITTLE CLUB
> *



PROPS TO YOU AND THE KNIGHTS HOMIES !!!!


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 28 2008, 01:12 PM~11995161
> *PROPS TO YOU AND THE KNIGHTS HOMIES !!!!
> *


x2


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 28 2008, 11:10 AM~11995142
> *BY ALL MEANS ....WHO EVER IS ON 1 AND 2 ....... WE HAVE THE RIGHT TO KNOW
> SO THAT PREPARATION CAN START ON WHATS NEEDED FROM ANY OR ALL CLUBS !!!!.............
> SERIOUSLY ..............
> ...


that just means for dallas and ro 
to get their shit together and bust out..

and when the awards start.. then ya will know..

the suspense is killing em


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 28 2008, 11:27 AM~11995263
> *that just means for dallas  and ro
> to get their shit together and bust out..
> 
> ...



then we're going on strike !!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

SUP WIT IT RO H-TOWN ..........

Q-VO DK !!!!!


----------



## DALLASKUSTOMZ (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Oct 28 2008, 09:45 AM~11994363
> *Here you go....hope this helps....
> 
> 
> ...



WE ALL KNOW WHOS ON TOP!!!!MROUIJA CAN KEEP HIS SCORE TO HIM SELF FUCK IT!!TALKING ABOUT CHEATERS?


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 28 2008, 11:27 AM~11995263
> *that just means for dallas  and ro
> to get their shit together and bust out..
> 
> ...




you gotta good point sic. its all good we will be there regardless.


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DALLASKUSTOMZ_@Oct 28 2008, 12:12 PM~11995597
> *
> WE ALL KNOW WHOS ON TOP!!!!MROUIJA CAN KEEP HIS SCORE TO HIM SELF FUCK IT!!TALKING ABOUT CHEATERS?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

HE'S GONNA TAKE YOU OFF LAYITLOW !!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

CALM DOWN GUYS ITS ALL GOOD. LETS JUST LOOK AT IT LIKE SIC713 SAID. WE JUST NEED TO GET OUR SHIT TOGETHER AND GET READY FOR HOUSTON.


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 28 2008, 12:13 PM~11995604
> *you gotta good point sic. its all good we will be there regardless.
> *



GOOD POINT OR NOT !!! WE SHOULD BE ALLOWED TO SEE WHERE ALL CLUBS STAND !!!!!!!!!!! 



:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## DALLASKUSTOMZ (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 28 2008, 12:14 PM~11995616
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> HE'S GONNA DEDUCT 100 PUNTOS FOR THAT !!!!!
> ...



FUCK TAKE 200 POINTS I DONT GIVE A FUCK HOW DO WE KNOW THERE NOT CHEATING!!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 28 2008, 12:15 PM~11995630
> *GOOD POINT OR NOT !!! WE SHOULD BE ALLOWED TO SEE WHERE ALL CLUBS STAND !!!!!!!!!!!
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> *




RELAX MAN UR ALL STRESSED OUT FOR NOTHIN.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DALLASKUSTOMZ_@Oct 28 2008, 12:18 PM~11995642
> *
> FUCK TAKE 200 POINTS I DONT GIVE A FUCK HOW DO WE KNOW THERE NOT CHEATING!!
> *



I THINK UR CHEATING HOW DID U GET THAT IMPALA TO WORK LIKE THAT. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DALLASKUSTOMZ_@Oct 28 2008, 12:18 PM~11995642
> *
> FUCK TAKE 200 POINTS I DONT GIVE A FUCK HOW DO WE KNOW THERE NOT CHEATING!!
> *




I THINK WE ONLY HAVE 200 POINTS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DALLASKUSTOMZ (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 28 2008, 12:19 PM~11995659
> *I THINK UR CHEATING HOW DID U GET THAT IMPALA TO WORK LIKE THAT.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



IRVING CUSTOMS MY NIG!! IF U DIDNT KNOW NOW U NOW


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DALLASKUSTOMZ_@Oct 28 2008, 12:18 PM~11995642
> *
> FUCK TAKE 200 POINTS I DONT GIVE A FUCK HOW DO WE KNOW THERE NOT CHEATING!!
> *



I GOT A PAIR OF NUN-CHUCKS IN MY CAR !!! DONT MAKE ME GET THEM OUT !!!!! 


:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 28 2008, 01:19 PM~11995659
> *I THINK UR CHEATING HOW DID U GET THAT IMPALA TO WORK LIKE THAT.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*IRVING CUSTOMZ* :0 :0 :0


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 28 2008, 12:21 PM~11995674
> *I GOT A PAIR OF NUN-CHUCKS IN MY CAR !!! DONT MAKE ME GET THEM OUT !!!!!
> :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *



U COULDNT GET THEM AROUND UR STOMACH U PANSON BARIGON.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WASSUP TITO


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 28 2008, 12:23 PM~11995689
> *U COULDNT GET THEM AROUND UR STOMACH U PANSON BARIGON.
> *



NOW WAS THAT SH^T EVEN CALLED FOR !!!!!!!

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 28 2008, 12:25 PM~11995702
> *NOW WAS THAT SH^T EVEN CALLED FOR !!!!!!!
> 
> :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 28 2008, 12:26 PM~11995712
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *



NOW I'M GONNA PUNCH YOU IN DA FACE WHEN I SEE YO A$$ !!!! 

YOU AND DK,FCK IT !!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: :rant: :rant:


----------



## DALLASKUSTOMZ (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 28 2008, 12:28 PM~11995719
> *NOW I'M GONNA PUNCH YOU IN DA FACE WHEN I SEE YO A$$ !!!!
> 
> YOU AND DK,FCK IT !!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


PAY ME MY MONEY BISH!!!


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DALLASKUSTOMZ_@Oct 28 2008, 12:30 PM~11995740
> *PAY ME MY MONEY BISH!!!
> *



SAW MY FREEEDDD PERO I GOTTI DINERO !!!!!


:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 28 2008, 12:28 PM~11995719
> *NOW I'M GONNA PUNCH YOU IN DA FACE WHEN I SEE YO A$$ !!!!
> 
> YOU AND DK,FCK IT !!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :rant:  :rant:
> *




INORDER FOR U TO PUNCH ME. I HAVE TO BE STANDING ON UR STOMACH CUZ UR ARMS ARE TO SHORT :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

Q-VO MIKLO !!! SUP THEOSO8


----------



## DALLASKUSTOMZ (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 28 2008, 12:31 PM~11995751
> *SAW MY FREEEDDD PERO I GOTTI DINERO !!!!!
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


WELL DEDUCTION FROM THE DJ!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

TITO, I SAID WASSUP DAMMIT


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 28 2008, 01:24 PM~11995699
> *WASSUP TITO
> *



sup Sal, nothin much just chillin...


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DALLASKUSTOMZ_@Oct 28 2008, 12:33 PM~11995768
> *WELL DEDUCTION FROM THE DJ!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *




HA HA :0 :0


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 28 2008, 12:32 PM~11995759
> *INORDER FOR U TO PUNCH ME. I HAVE TO BE STANDING ON UR STOMACH CUZ UR ARMS ARE TO SHORT  :biggrin:
> *



DAMN FOE !!! 


I'M LMAO !!!! 


F^K U BICH !!!!! 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 28 2008, 12:33 PM~11995769
> *TITO, I SAID WASSUP DAMMIT
> *



CHINGAO TITO !!! SAY WHATS UP FOE !!!



:angry: :angry: :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 28 2008, 01:33 PM~11995769
> *TITO, I SAID WASSUP DAMMIT
> *


 :biggrin: ... i think everybody needs a vacation.... :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 28 2008, 12:33 PM~11995778
> *sup Sal, nothin much just chillin...
> *



OH SHIT MY BAD I DIDNT MEAN TO YELL AT U. WUTS GOIN DOWN MY *****


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 28 2008, 12:34 PM~11995782
> *DAMN FOE !!!
> I'M LMAO !!!!
> F^K U BICH !!!!!
> ...




THATS WHY WE CALL U T-REX


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DALLASKUSTOMZ_@Oct 28 2008, 12:33 PM~11995768
> *WELL DEDUCTION FROM THE DJ!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *



F*KIN WITH MY MONEY IS LIKE F*KIN WITH MY LARGE ORDER OF CURLEY FRIES WEY !!! 


THATS A BIGG NO NO !!!!!! :no: :no: :no:


----------



## DALLASKUSTOMZ (Aug 5, 2008)

:machinegun: WEGO!! :tears:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 28 2008, 01:35 PM~11995791
> *CHINGAO TITO !!! SAY WHATS UP FOE !!!
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ok sorry....*WHATS UP SAL AND THE REST OF YALL* :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 28 2008, 12:35 PM~11995793
> *:biggrin: ... i think everybody needs a vacation.... :biggrin:
> *




YES SIR WE DO


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 28 2008, 12:35 PM~11995793
> *:biggrin: ... i think everybody needs a vacation.... :biggrin:
> *



PINCHE SAL BEEN ON VACATION !!!!


----------



## DALLASKUSTOMZ (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 28 2008, 12:36 PM~11995810
> *F*KIN WITH MY MONEY IS LIKE F*KIN WITH MY LARGE ORDER OF CURLEY FRIES WEY !!!
> THATS A BIGG NO NO !!!!!! :no:  :no:  :no:
> *


NOW DO U UNDERSTAND BISH!!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DALLASKUSTOMZ_@Oct 28 2008, 12:37 PM~11995814
> *:machinegun: WEGO!! :tears:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DALLASKUSTOMZ_@Oct 28 2008, 12:38 PM~11995825
> *NOW DO U UNDERSTAND BISH!!
> *



YES................. YOU LIKE CURLEY FRIES TOO !!!! HAHAHAHA !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 28 2008, 12:37 PM~11995821
> *PINCHE SAL BEEN ON VACATION !!!!
> *



HEY STAY OUT OF MY DAMN BUSNESS :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DALLASKUSTOMZ_@Oct 28 2008, 12:37 PM~11995814
> *:machinegun: WEGO!! :tears:
> *



X2


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 28 2008, 01:35 PM~11995799
> *OH SHIT MY BAD I DIDNT MEAN TO YELL AT U. WUTS GOIN DOWN MY *****
> *



LOL....not much, just observing things....


----------



## DALLASKUSTOMZ (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 28 2008, 12:38 PM~11995833
> *YES................. YOU LIKE CURLEY FRIES TOO !!!! HAHAHAHA !!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 28 2008, 12:39 PM~11995842
> *LOL....not much, just observing things....
> *




IS THIS REALLY TITO OR A SPY USING TITOS SCREEN NAME. :0 :0


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DALLASKUSTOMZ_@Oct 28 2008, 12:39 PM~11995844
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *



I GOT YOU AT THE MEETING HOMIE !!! YOU GOT ANY SMALL SIZE HOMIE ???


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 28 2008, 12:38 PM~11995833
> *YES................. YOU LIKE CURLEY FRIES TOO !!!! HAHAHAHA !!!!!!!!!!!
> *




POR ESO ANDAS DE BARIGON WEY. TANTAS PAPAS Y HAMBURGESAS


----------



## DALLASKUSTOMZ (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 28 2008, 12:41 PM~11995859
> *I GOT YOU AT THE MEETING HOMIE !!! YOU GOT ANY SMALL SIZE HOMIE ???
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


U TOOK THEM ALL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 28 2008, 12:41 PM~11995864
> *POR ESO ANDAS DE BARIGON WEY. TANTAS PAPAS Y HAMBURGESAS
> *



HEY STAY OUT OF MY DAMN BUSNESS :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DALLASKUSTOMZ_@Oct 28 2008, 01:37 PM~11995814
> *:machinegun: WEGO!! :tears:
> *


 hno: hno: :uh: :uh: :angry: :angry: calm down, cant we all get along... :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DALLASKUSTOMZ_@Oct 28 2008, 12:43 PM~11995877
> *U TOOK THEM ALL!!! :biggrin:
> *



NAW WEY,THEY WERE MEDIUM ...I NEED A SMALL FOR MY LIL MANTHA !!!

GOT 1 ?


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 28 2008, 02:32 PM~11995764
> *Q-VO MIKLO !!! SUP THEOSO8
> *


SUP HOMIE? TO LATE TO RSVP??


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 28 2008, 01:40 PM~11995854
> *IS THIS REALLY TITO OR A SPY USING TITOS SCREEN NAME.  :0  :0
> *



:uh: :uh: :0 :0 well lets just say i saw you in off topic the other day...does that answer your question.. :biggrin:


----------



## DALLASKUSTOMZ (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 28 2008, 12:44 PM~11995892
> *NAW WEY,THEY WERE MEDIUM ...I NEED A SMALL FOR MY LIL MANTHA !!!
> 
> GOT 1 ?
> *


 NAW I DONT HAVE ANYMORE!!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 28 2008, 12:45 PM~11995898
> *SUP HOMIE?  TO LATE TO RSVP??
> *



NEVER TO LATE HOMIE. BUT U GOTTA DRESS LIKE ONE OF THE GIRLS NEXT DOOR. 9 LIVES IS DRESSING LIKE PAM ANDERSON. BUT HES GONNA HAVE A BIG BELLY INSTEAD OF TITS


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 28 2008, 12:45 PM~11995898
> *SUP HOMIE?  TO LATE TO RSVP??
> *



NOPE !!!BEEN WAIT FOR YA DAWG !! 

DALLAS LOWRIDERS APPRECIATE YOU GUYS SUPPORTING OUR CAUSE ......

CAUSE TAKE A PLAKA WITH YOU AND WE'LL PUT IT ON THE END OF THE TABLE ....


COOL ???


----------



## DALLASKUSTOMZ (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 28 2008, 12:46 PM~11995913
> *NEVER TO LATE HOMIE. BUT U GOTTA DRESS LIKE ONE OF THE GIRLS NEXT DOOR. 9 LIVES IS DRESSING LIKE PAM ANDERSON. BUT HES GONNA HAVE A BIG BELLY INSTEAD OF TITS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 28 2008, 12:45 PM~11995904
> *:uh:  :uh:  :0  :0 well lets just say i saw you in off topic the other day...does that answer your question.. :biggrin:
> *




HEY THAT IS NOT TO BE DISCUSSED OUTSIDE OF PM'S. DO U NOT KNOW THE RULES. :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WASSUP MIGGY


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 28 2008, 02:46 PM~11995913
> *NEVER TO LATE HOMIE. BUT U GOTTA DRESS LIKE ONE OF THE GIRLS NEXT DOOR. 9 LIVES IS DRESSING LIKE PAM ANDERSON. BUT HES GONNA HAVE A BIG BELLY INSTEAD OF TITS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: SHIIIIT, HE TOOK MY IDEA!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 28 2008, 12:49 PM~11995937
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: SHIIIIT, HE TOOK MY IDEA!!!! :biggrin:
> *



WITH ONE BIG ASS NIPPLE IN THE MIDDLE. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 28 2008, 12:46 PM~11995913
> *NEVER TO LATE HOMIE. BUT U GOTTA DRESS LIKE ONE OF THE GIRLS NEXT DOOR. 9 LIVES IS DRESSING LIKE PAM ANDERSON. BUT HES GONNA HAVE A BIG BELLY INSTEAD OF TITS
> *




DAMN !!!!! GOT IN ANOTHER WEB !!!! 

F^KIN PUTO !!!!! 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 28 2008, 01:48 PM~11995928
> *HEY THAT IS NOT TO BE DISCUSSED OUTSIDE OF PM'S. DO U NOT KNOW THE RULES. :biggrin:
> *



I said nothing further than off topic, :biggrin: ....It stops there......


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 28 2008, 02:51 PM~11995950
> *DAMN !!!!! GOT IN ANOTHER WEB !!!!
> 
> F^KIN PUTO !!!!!
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

MIGGY IS MY 2ND GIRL NEXT DOOR !!! PERO WE NEED BED SHEETS FOR HIM !!! 


:biggrin: :biggrin: :angry:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 28 2008, 12:51 PM~11995955
> *I said nothing further than off topic,  :biggrin: ....It stops there......
> *



:worship: :worship:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 28 2008, 12:53 PM~11995974
> *MIGGY IS MY 2ND GIRL NEXT DOOR !!! PERO WE NEED BED SHEETS FOR HIM !!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :angry:
> *




SO UR PAM ANDERSON AND MIGGY IS KENDRA. :biggrin:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 28 2008, 01:53 PM~11995974
> *MIGGY IS MY 2ND GIRL NEXT DOOR !!! PERO WE NEED BED SHEETS FOR HIM !!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :angry:
> *



:barf: :barf: :barf: well in that case, ill make sure not 2 make it down 2 dtown for this... :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 28 2008, 12:55 PM~11995987
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf: well in that case, ill make sure not 2 make it down 2 dtown for this... :biggrin:
> *



YOU GONNA MISS OUT HOMIE !!! VENOM'S CHIC SAYS HE DON'T NEED TO DRESS INTO HEF ....HE'S ALREADY ALL SHREVLED UP !!!!! 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 28 2008, 12:55 PM~11995987
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf: well in that case, ill make sure not 2 make it down 2 dtown for this... :biggrin:
> *




U HAVE TO SHOW UP. U KNOW BIG GIRLS ALWAYS SHOW UP IN GROUPS OF THREE. :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 28 2008, 12:57 PM~11996004
> *YOU GONNA MISS OUT HOMIE !!! VENOM'S CHIC SAYS HE DON'T NEED TO DRESS INTO HEF ....HE'S ALREADY ALL SHREVLED UP !!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




UNTILL U RUB ME IN THE RIGHT WAY. THEN HUE HEFNER BECOMES HUGE HEFNER. HA HA BIIIAAATCCH


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 28 2008, 01:57 PM~11996005
> *U HAVE TO SHOW UP. U KNOW BIG GIRLS ALWAYS SHOW UP IN GROUPS OF THREE.  :biggrin:
> *



:rofl: :rofl: :loco: ...i though oso was the 3rd one? no room for me....literally :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 28 2008, 01:02 PM~11996036
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :loco: ...i though oso was the 3rd one?  no room for me....literally :biggrin:
> *




U COMIN OR WHAT. FOREAL THOUGH NO BULLSHIT.


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 28 2008, 01:02 PM~11996036
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :loco: ...i though oso was the 3rd one?  no room for me....literally :biggrin:
> *



TAG TEAM HOMIE !!!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WASSUP EVERYONE WHOS ALL COMIN TO THE HALOWEEN PARTY THIS FRIDAY.


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

I'M GO AS IKE TURNER !!!!! SINCE U MY BICH ...I'M WHOOP YO A$$ VENOM !!!!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

MIGGY U MUST DEFEND UR SELF AGINST 9LIVES. HES DRESSIN U UP ALREADY. OR WAS THAT ME MY BAD


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

IS BLVD. ACES SWANGGIN THUR AFTER ALL O QUE HOMIE ?????


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Oct 28 2008, 03:02 PM~11996036
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :loco: ...i though oso was the 3rd one?  no room for me....literally :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

YOU HOMIES IN SAN ANN THROWIN THE BOOGIE MAN PARTY OVER THERE SA ROLLERZ ????


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

Much props to all the car clubs participating in the wego tour, thats alot of shows in one year, it takes it's toll on the family, I admire everyones dedication. Regardless who wins in Houston,

Your all CHAMPIONS in my book.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Oct 28 2008, 01:08 PM~11996099
> *Much props to all the car clubs participating in the wego tour, thats alot of shows in one year, it takes it's toll on the family, I admire everyones dedication. Regardless who wins in Houston,
> 
> Your all CHAMPIONS in my book.
> *




BUT R U COMIN TO THE PARTY ERNEST.


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 28 2008, 02:03 PM~11996051
> *U COMIN OR WHAT. FOREAL THOUGH NO BULLSHIT.
> *



NOT SURE YET, I MIGHT TRY AND GO UP THERE....I HAVENT DECIDED WHERE IM GONNA GO PARTY, TRYIN 2 FIND THE BEST FEMALES :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Oct 28 2008, 01:08 PM~11996099
> *Much props to all the car clubs participating in the wego tour, thats alot of shows in one year, it takes it's toll on the family, I admire everyones dedication. Regardless who wins in Houston,
> 
> Your all CHAMPIONS in my book.
> *




I TELL YOU WHAT HOMIE .......IT HAS FOR ALOT OF MEMBER OF ALL C.C. 

SO WE'RE JUST GONNA LET THE #'S COME AS IS AND LIVE WITH THE OUT COME OF IT ALL !!!! 



SO ALL CAR CLUBS ARE WELCOME TO OUR 4TH FREAKFEST THROW DOWN THIS FRIDAY !!!! I TELL YOU WHAT EACH CAR CLUB GETS A FREE BUCKET ON ME ........ SINCE WE HOSTIN,NO DLR CAN NOT RECEIVE APPRECIATION !!!


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Oct 28 2008, 02:08 PM~11996099
> *Much props to all the car clubs participating in the wego tour, thats alot of shows in one year, it takes it's toll on the family, I admire everyones dedication. Regardless who wins in Houston,
> 
> Your all CHAMPIONS in my book.
> *



X2...SPOKEN NICELY


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

9LIVES IS GONNA BE PAM ANDERSON. JUST PUTTIN IT OUT THERE.


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 28 2008, 01:11 PM~11996119
> *9LIVES IS GONNA BE PAM ANDERSON. JUST PUTTIN IT OUT THERE.
> *



PUNK ASS HATER !!! AIN'T MY FAULT YOU AIN'T GOT CURVES LIKE ME !!!!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 28 2008, 01:10 PM~11996116
> *I TELL YOU WHAT HOMIE .......IT HAS FOR ALOT OF MEMBER OF ALL C.C.
> 
> SO WE'RE JUST GONNA LET THE #'S COME AS IS AND LIVE WITH THE OUT COME OF IT ALL !!!!
> ...




WUT THE FUCK. U GONNA HAVE EVERY CAR CLUB IN THE ULA THERE.


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 28 2008, 01:12 PM~11996133
> *WUT THE FUCK. U GONNA HAVE EVERY CAR CLUB IN THE ULA THERE.
> *




1 BUCKET PER CLUB HOMIE !!! BUT THAT APPRECIATION GIFT IS GIVEN AT MIDNIGHT ......... GOTTA HAVE AT LEAST 9 MEMBERS OR MORE !!!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 28 2008, 01:14 PM~11996151
> *1 BUCKET PER CLUB HOMIE !!! BUT THAT APPRECIATION GIFT IS GIVEN AT MIDNIGHT ......... GOTTA HAVE AT LEAST 9 MEMBERS OR MORE !!!
> *



OH, NOW THE RULES COME INTO EFECT :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Oct 28 2008, 01:08 PM~11996099
> *Much props to all the car clubs participating in the wego tour, thats alot of shows in one year, it takes it's toll on the family, I admire everyones dedication. Regardless who wins in Houston,
> 
> Your all CHAMPIONS in my book.
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 28 2008, 01:15 PM~11996157
> *OH, NOW THE RULES COME INTO EFECT  :biggrin:
> *



F*K A RITE WEY !!!! I'VE SEEN THE LIST !!!!


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 28 2008, 01:07 PM~11996094
> *YOU HOMIES IN SAN ANTONIO THROWIN THE BOOGIE MAN PARTY OVER THERE SA ROLLERZ ????
> *



:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 28 2008, 03:06 PM~11996082
> *MIGGY U MUST DEFEND UR SELF AGINST 9LIVES. HES DRESSIN U UP ALREADY. OR WAS THAT ME MY BAD
> *


dammit my bad i been readin pages for the last 30 mins.. i keep it og with dial up internet so it takes 5 mins just for one page to load up ... i got kicked off though cuz someone called the house but iam back now :biggrin: j/k so iam suppose to dress up like who? lol i was gonna dress up like a big baby with my diaper  and 9lives pushes me around in a stroller :thumbsup: ive noticed in the mall that babies always gets girls attention so i wanna try it n see if it works


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives+Oct 28 2008, 01:12 PM~11995161-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMIES


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 28 2008, 01:19 PM~11996195
> *dammit my bad i been readin pages for the last 30 mins.. i keep it og with dial up internet so it takes 5 mins just for one page to load up ... i got kicked off though cuz someone called the house but iam back now  :biggrin: j/k so iam suppose to dress up like who? lol i was gonna dress up like a big baby with my diaper    and 9lives pushes me around in a stroller  :thumbsup: ive noticed in the mall that babies always gets girls attention so i wanna try it n see if it works
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I DONT BELIEVE THATS GONNA WORK. THE BABY THING ANYWAYS. AND WHAT THE HELL U HAVE DIAL UP HELL NAH. I WOULD HAVE BROKEN MY COMPUTER BY NOW.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 28 2008, 03:19 PM~11996198
> *THANKS HOMIES
> *


and Alex you awready know i got mad respect for you big dawg.. and Rick too even though he caught me sleepin :angry:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 28 2008, 01:19 PM~11996195
> *dammit my bad i been readin pages for the last 30 mins.. i keep it og with dial up internet so it takes 5 mins just for one page to load up ... i got kicked off though cuz someone called the house but iam back now  :biggrin: j/k so iam suppose to dress up like who? lol i was gonna dress up like a big baby with my diaper    and 9lives pushes me around in a stroller  :thumbsup: ive noticed in the mall that babies always gets girls attention so i wanna try it n see if it works
> *




FOE I GOT A BETTER CHANCE GETTIN PUSHED THEN YOU HOMIE !!!! 

CHINGAO LOCO !!! :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 28 2008, 01:23 PM~11996239
> *FOE I GOT A BETTER CHANCE GETTIN PUSHED THEN YOU HOMIE !!!!
> 
> CHINGAO LOCO !!!  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *



NEITHER ONE OF U FUCKERS HAVE A CHANCE. IF U FIND THE STROLLER BRING IT TO THE SHOP SO WE CAN WRAP THE FRAME. CUZ U ****** ARE GONNA BREAK IT. :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 28 2008, 03:14 PM~11996151
> *1 BUCKET PER CLUB HOMIE !!! BUT THAT APPRECIATION GIFT IS GIVEN AT MIDNIGHT ......... GOTTA HAVE AT LEAST 9 MEMBERS OR MORE !!!
> *


FREE BEER AND PAM ANDERSON!!!!!!! :biggrin: WE'LL BE THERE HOMIE!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 28 2008, 03:24 PM~11996255
> *NEITHER ONE OF U FUCKERS HAVE A CHANCE. IF U FIND THE STROLLER BRING IT TO THE SHOP SO WE CAN WRAP THE FRAME. CUZ U ****** ARE GONNA BREAK IT. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 28 2008, 01:24 PM~11996255
> *NEITHER ONE OF U FUCKERS HAVE A CHANCE. IF U FIND THE STROLLER BRING IT TO THE SHOP SO WE CAN WRAP THE FRAME. CUZ U ****** ARE GONNA BREAK IT. :biggrin:
> *



BICH HAVE YOU SEEN YOURSELF LATELY WEY !!!! I MEAN IN 1 MIRROR NOT 2 !!! 


YOU LOOK LIKE A GARBAGE PAL KID PUTO !!!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 28 2008, 03:24 PM~11996255
> *NEITHER ONE OF U FUCKERS HAVE A CHANCE. IF U FIND THE STROLLER BRING IT TO THE SHOP SO WE CAN WRAP THE FRAME. CUZ U ****** ARE GONNA BREAK IT. :biggrin:
> *


haha thats a good one... dammit mannnnnnnn :roflmao:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 28 2008, 01:26 PM~11996268
> *FREE BEER AND PAM ANDERSON!!!!!!! :biggrin: WE'LL BE THERE HOMIE!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



WATCH IT WEY !!! PAMMIE DON'T PLAY THAT !!!! 


:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 28 2008, 01:26 PM~11996278
> *BICH HAVE YOU SEEN YOURSELF LATELY WEY !!!! I MEAN IN 1 MIRROR NOT 2 !!!
> YOU LOOK LIKE A GARBAGE PAL KID PUTO !!!
> *




IS THAT ALL U GOT PUTO.


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 28 2008, 01:28 PM~11996290
> *IS THAT ALL U GOT PUTO.
> *



YOU'RE A PRO AT THIS WEY !!! YOU TALK SH^T FOR A LIVING !!! 


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 



WHAT 


WHAT 


WHAT 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 28 2008, 03:23 PM~11996239
> *FOE I GOT A BETTER CHANCE GETTIN PUSHED THEN YOU HOMIE !!!!
> 
> CHINGAO LOCO !!!  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


yea u right, but if its a downhill slope then iam just gonna let go of the stroller cuz if i lose grip and you take off theres no chance iam running after you  lol


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 28 2008, 01:30 PM~11996316
> *yea u right, but if its a downhill slope then iam just gonna let go of the stroller cuz if i lose grip and you take off theres no chance iam running after you    lol
> *



OOHHHHH HELL WE CAN GET theoso8 TO WALK OUTSIDE IN A SKIRT TELLIN PEOPLE TO COME IN .......



SEXY ASS OSO8 !!!! SHHHHHOOOOOO !!!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

SEE YALL LATER GOTTA GO PUTOS.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 28 2008, 02:32 PM~11995764
> *Q-VO MIKLO !!! SUP THEOSO8
> *


what up homie


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 28 2008, 03:32 PM~11996333
> *SEE YALL LATER GOTTA GO PUTOS.
> *


his time limit on the computer must have expired..


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

sup Miklo .. whats good homie?


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 28 2008, 01:32 PM~11996333
> *SEE YALL LATER GOTTA GO PUTOS.
> *




GO DO THIS GO DO THAT TIME !!!!!! 


HURRY UP PUTO !!! GIVE ME SOME CHON CHON !!!!!!!


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 28 2008, 03:35 PM~11996363
> *sup Miklo .. whats good homie?
> *


just here at work chillin tryin to catch up on all these pages, i just used up my whole break reading all that  :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 28 2008, 03:32 PM~11996331
> *OOHHHHH HELL WE CAN GET theoso8 TO WALK OUTSIDE IN A SKIRT TELLIN PEOPLE TO COME IN .......
> SEXY ASS OSO8 !!!! SHHHHHOOOOOO !!!
> *


THERE YOU GOOOOO... SHHHHHHOOOOO!!! I'LL SEE YOU AT THE PARTY HOMIE! ME AND MY SEXY ASS!!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 28 2008, 03:39 PM~11996397
> *just here at work chillin tryin to catch up on all these pages, i just used up my whole break reading all that   :biggrin:
> *


what time u get off?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 28 2008, 03:41 PM~11996421
> *what time u get off?
> *


8


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 28 2008, 01:40 PM~11996409
> *THERE YOU GOOOOO... SHHHHHHOOOOO!!! I'LL SEE YOU AT THE PARTY HOMIE! ME AND MY SEXY ASS!!
> *



THIS FOOL SAID ....9 MEMBERS,FREE BEER ,SEXY OUTFIT ...I'M THERE !!!!! 



:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 28 2008, 03:22 PM~11996231
> *and Alex you awready know i got mad respect for you big dawg.. and Rick too even though he caught me sleepin  :angry:
> *


we know miggy......next time have ur camera :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

YOU HOMIES T/C/B ...I'M OUTIE FOR A MINUTE !!!! 

I GOT TO GO ....................


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Oct 28 2008, 02:45 PM~11996458
> *we know miggy......next time have ur camera :biggrin:
> *



damn catch me sleeping


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 28 2008, 04:38 PM~11996941
> *damn catch me sleeping
> *


i saw u but i didnt have my cam on me at the time.. dammit :banghead: but next time ill be ready :yes:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 28 2008, 03:57 PM~11997188
> *i saw u but i didnt have my cam on me at the time.. dammit  :banghead: but next time ill be ready  :yes:
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Oct 28 2008, 09:45 AM~11994363
> *Here you go....hope this helps....
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 28 2008, 02:36 PM~11995807
> *THATS WHY WE CALL U T-REX
> *


hahahahha thats fucked up, i got a homie i calld that b4 bcuz he's got lil hands :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 28 2008, 03:32 PM~11996331
> *SEXY ASS OSO8 !!!!!!
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 28 2008, 02:46 PM~11995913
> *9 LIVES IS DRESSING LIKE PAM ANDERSON.
> *


so does that mean we fk him then hit him, or hit him & then fk him :dunno: :dunno: 











































j/k homie


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Oct 28 2008, 05:05 PM~11998499
> *so does that mean we fk him then hit him, or hit him & then fk him  :dunno:  :dunno:
> j/k homie
> *



Damn homie I'm pam anderson not tina turner wey !!!!!!!





U posting up for the freakfest ????


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 28 2008, 07:17 PM~11998601
> *Damn homie I'm pam anderson not tina turner wey !!!!!!!
> U posting up for the freakfest ????
> *


no pinto beans for you.. nothing but texas bar b q


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 28 2008, 07:19 PM~11998616
> *no pinto beans for you.. nothing but texas bar b q
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 28 2008, 07:17 PM~11998601
> *Damn homie I'm pam anderson not tina turner wey !!!!!!!
> *


my bad homie, i just woke up


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Oct 28 2008, 01:34 PM~11996346
> *his time limit on the computer must have expired..
> *



:nono: :nono: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## DALLASKUSTOMZ (Aug 5, 2008)

:angry: :nono: :thumbsdown:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt for tour of the year :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Man, all these clubs talking about not coming to the show, not supporting the tour, etc. It looks like we just may eliminate another option for ourselves....remember, the tour has been 100% ZERO profit for the two years we've done it (yeah, we do get paid to judge, but it's not worth the time and it honestly has given us more entries at our own shows), but to put in this much time and effort to help improve the lowriding sport to see it getting blown up like this is ridiculous. It makes me wonder if we should even bother next year. Wego Tour for sale...PM me for more info! haha!


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Wow SARollerz...it's like you were reading my mind...I just type slower!


----------



## betoooo! (Jan 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Oct 28 2008, 10:45 PM~12001739
> *Man, all these clubs talking about not coming to the show, not supporting the tour, etc.  It looks like we just may eliminate another option for ourselves....remember, the tour has been 100% ZERO profit for the two years we've done it (yeah, we do get paid to judge, but it's not worth the time and it honestly has given us more entries at our own shows), but to put in this much time and effort to help improve the lowriding sport to see it getting blown up like this is ridiculous.  It makes me wonder if we should even bother next year.  Wego Tour for sale...PM me for more info! haha!
> *


PM sent :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Oct 28 2008, 10:45 PM~12001739
> *Man, all these clubs talking about not coming to the show, not supporting the tour, etc.  It looks like we just may eliminate another option for ourselves....remember, the tour has been 100% ZERO profit for the two years we've done it (yeah, we do get paid to judge, but it's not worth the time and it honestly has given us more entries at our own shows), but to put in this much time and effort to help improve the lowriding sport to see it getting blown up like this is ridiculous.  It makes me wonder if we should even bother next year.  Wego Tour for sale...PM me for more info! haha!
> *



i think the wego tour is a great tour and i hope to see it for many more years to come.


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

TTT FOR THE WEGO TOUR


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Whos contoling the hop this year? Hows the pay out this year?What classes are yal goin to have?Wil thier be any rules?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betoooo!_@Oct 28 2008, 11:48 PM~12001776
> *PM sent  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


lol


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Oct 28 2008, 09:46 PM~12001750
> *Wow SARollerz...it's like you were reading my mind...I just type slower!
> *


great minds think alike :0


----------



## Ediota (Oct 11, 2008)

> *i just heard sum bull fuckin shit that really pisses me off !!!!
> we aint tied and everyone knows it we are supposed to have 262.5 points on the tour but we have jelous fuckin haters and cry baby bitches that hate to know that as much as they try they wont and never will take texas from dallas lowriders so i say fuck the world bitch dallas lowriders iv life fuckkers hate it or love it eat a dick bitches!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1    *




:0


----------



## Ediota (Oct 11, 2008)

Just put the two clubs tied for the last show, and stop at nothing to bring everything they got............ :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ediota_@Oct 29 2008, 07:28 AM~12003304
> *:0
> *


THATS LIKE RUNNING AND TELLIN THE TEACHER THEY WONT LET ME PLAY WITH THEM..LOL!!!!!!


----------



## DALLASKUSTOMZ (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-LowlilmamA_@Oct 29 2008, 05:36 AM~12003343
> *THATS LIKE RUNNING AND TELLIN  THE TEACHER  THEY WONT LET ME PLAY WITH THEM..LOL!!!!!!
> *


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ediota_@Oct 29 2008, 07:36 AM~12003341
> *Just put the two clubs tied for the last show, and stop at nothing to bring everything they got............ :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Hop??? Rules??? Just kidding... 
Each class pays $400 for 1st and $200 for 2nd
CAR SINGLE PUMP
CAR DOUBLE PUMP
TRUCK SINGLE PUMP
TRUCK DOUBLE PUMP
RADICAL HOP

(MUST HAVE 3 ENTRIES PER CLASS OR MONEY WILL BE 1/2)


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

YOU GUYS LEARN HOW TO COUNT YET !!! 


ADD UP THEM POINTS AND GIVE US OUR PROPS 

REGUARDLESS WHO'S IN 1st AND 2nd ................

LIKE EVERY1 ELSE HAS GOTTEN THEIRS AFTER EVERY SHOW !!!! 


:rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

SUP EZ !!! QUE AY DE GUEVO ?!?!!?


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

Not much same ol shit different day! whats cracken on your end?



> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 29 2008, 07:52 AM~12004618
> *SUP EZ !!! QUE AY DE GUEVO ?!?!!?
> *


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Oct 29 2008, 10:02 AM~12005335
> *Not much same ol shit different day! whats cracken on your end?
> *


LO MISMO HOMIE !!! TRYIN TO MAKE ENDS MEET WITH NICKLES AND DIMES !!!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Oct 29 2008, 12:11 PM~12005414
> *LO MISMO HOMIE !!! TRYIN TO MAKE ENDS MEET WITH NICKLES AND DIMES !!!
> *


i know that 1


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

wassup WEGO whats goin on.


----------



## DALLASKUSTOMZ (Aug 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 29 2008, 12:01 PM~12006408
> *wassup WEGO whats goin on.
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Oct 29 2008, 02:10 PM~12006471
> *ttt
> *


 hno:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

wego taking over texas


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Oct 29 2008, 08:25 AM~12003586
> *Hop???  Rules???  Just kidding...
> Each class pays $400 for 1st and $200 for 2nd
> CAR SINGLE PUMP
> ...



There is no such thing as a truck double pump class, they are radical.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: MiKLO, ENGRAVER, rayray73

*ROLLERZ!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

SA ROLLERZ, MiKLO, ENGRAVER, rayray73

whaz up ROLLERZ


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 29 2008, 03:08 PM~12007011
> *SA ROLLERZ, MiKLO, ENGRAVER, rayray73
> 
> whaz up ROLLERZ
> *


whats up John


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

Sup, whats cracking John


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Oct 29 2008, 02:08 PM~12007554
> *Sup, whats cracking John
> *


getting the surprises ready for h town :0


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: tito_ls, mrouija

:cheesy:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63RIVI_@Oct 29 2008, 12:58 PM~12006924
> *There is no such thing as a truck double pump class, they are radical.
> *


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

wassup homies


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 29 2008, 05:59 PM~12008993
> *wassup homies
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

_*      THANKS WEGO HOMIES FOR ALL YALL HAVE DONE!!!!   *_


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Oct 29 2008, 09:56 PM~12011354
> *          THANKS WEGO HOMIES FOR ALL YALL HAVE DONE!!!!
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

My bad about the hop...we will adjust the classes!


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Oct 29 2008, 02:04 PM~12006976
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: MiKLO, ENGRAVER, rayray73
> 
> ...


----------



## roller78monte (Sep 16, 2008)

new date on toy drive,,,nov 15,2008 also added to the line up,,doll-e-girl, juan gotti, fade dowg, j big, d.v.s.,,,,,,ROLLERZ ONLY CARS WILL BE ON DISPLAY ONLY ,,,,,come help out and lets all support the children shelter,,,lets bring a smile to these kids faces,,,,thanks


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

How bout a street class in stead of the double pump trk,got to have a class 4 the reg. street cruiser they work hard on thier rides too.Just a sugestion


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 30 2008, 01:50 PM~12016121
> *How bout a street class in stead of the double pump trk,got to have a class 4 the reg. street cruiser they work hard on thier rides too.Just a sugestion
> *


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 30 2008, 01:50 PM~12016121
> *How bout a street class in stead of the double pump trk,got to have a class 4 the reg. street cruiser they work hard on thier rides too.Just a sugestion
> *



Or make a class for the Show car's that feel like fuckign some shit up ! :cheesy:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 30 2008, 04:11 PM~12017294
> *Or make a class for the Show car's that feel like fuckign some shit up !  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PONY53 (Apr 2, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:







:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

BOATS & HOES


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 30 2008, 11:50 AM~12016121
> *How bout a street class in stead of the double pump trk,got to have a class 4 the reg. street cruiser they work hard on thier rides too.Just a sugestion
> *


Yessir, Don't let it turn into something like LRM where it's just a bunch of shops going at it (which is always fun to watch) but the true street rides don't stand and chance. LOL :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 30 2008, 02:11 PM~12017294
> *Or make a class for the Show car's that feel like fuckign some shit up !  :cheesy:
> *


good idea :cheesy: i know someone who has one in the works


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

when i had the tombraider it was a street ride. not a shop car and i smashed everyone i hopped against. so what i say is step up yo game or get out of the hop pit. just my 2 cents


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 1 2008, 08:08 PM~12035819
> *when i had the tombraider it was a street ride. not a shop car and i smashed everyone i hopped against. so what i say is step up yo game or get out of the hop pit. just my 2 cents
> *


Alright Sal, were not going there. lol


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Nov 1 2008, 08:10 PM~12035828
> *Alright Sal, were not going there. lol
> *




im not trying to talk shit or knock on anyones hoppers. im just stating my opinion u no what im saying homie. u know u my homie big g :biggrin:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 1 2008, 08:13 PM~12035839
> *im not trying to talk shit or knock on anyones hoppers. im just stating my opinion u no what im saying homie. u know u my homie big g  :biggrin:
> *


Come on now fool, that's what your known for. lol :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Whats up atxhopper what u been up to.Hit me up sir i got a question for u.972 513-3752


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Nov 1 2008, 08:25 PM~12035909
> *Come on now fool, that's what your known for. lol :biggrin:
> *



NO, IM KNOWN FOR SERVING ****** IN MY DAY, AND TALIKNG SHIT WHILE DOING IT. ITS FUN YOU SHOULD TRY IT. :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 93caddy (Apr 1, 2006)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Nov 1 2008, 10:28 PM~12036782
> *Whats up atxhopper what u been up to.Hit me up sir i got a question for u.972 513-3752
> *


Thanks Ceaser :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 2 2008, 09:07 PM~12042312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who is that?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Nov 2 2008, 10:15 PM~12042410
> *who is that?
> *


ur sister


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 2 2008, 09:38 PM~12042640
> *my sister
> *



damn dog you are gross. there are lots of women out that. dont be taking pictures of your sister


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Whats up wego tour people, Why so little money for the hoppers? $600 dollars per class .thiers 4 classes single, double, trk hop, radical thats $2400 total.Thats little compared to the $26000 dollars in cash prizes to be given away.How bout a little more love to the hoppers.Can we get an even $3000 for all the hoppers.Maybe third place money"hint hint"or maybe that street class 1st &2nd "non shop cars" Just my 2 cents.U do have to admitt alot of people go to the show to see the hop, the cars r usally the same ones all year long.People wanna see action & distruction we all know it, so lets give them what the want.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Nov 2 2008, 10:30 PM~12043760
> *Whats up wego tour people, Why so little money for the hoppers? $600 dollars per class .thiers 4 classes single, double, trk hop, radical thats $2400 total.Thats little compared to the $26000 dollars in cash prizes to be given away.How bout a little more love to the hoppers.Can we get an even $3000 for all the hoppers.Maybe third place money"hint hint"or maybe that street class 1st &2nd "non shop cars" Just my 2 cents.U do have to admitt alot of people go to the show to see the hop, the cars r usally the same ones all year long.People wanna see action & distruction we all know it, so lets give them what the want.
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Nov 2 2008, 11:15 PM~12043023
> *damn dog you are gross. there are lots of women out that. dont be taking pictures of your sister
> *


lol jk its just a friend from waco.. we was just bored and started takin pics


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

It was $3,000...we will move the double pump truck money into something else. Probably 3rd place as I think it could get sketchy trying to determine where the line is drawn on a "non-shop" entry.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

wego number one tour


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 3 2008, 08:17 AM~12044873
> *It was $3,000...we will move the double pump truck money into something else.  Probably 3rd place as I think it could get sketchy trying to determine where the line is drawn on a "non-shop" entry.
> *



Suggestion also...the 3 in a class is a little questionable too. Would be a shame for hoppers coming from out of town and only get half of the money due to that rule. If something goes wrong during the hop it might take more to fix than what they win. Some might be bringing more than one and you have to take into account for fuel and hotel room. Whatever you lack in hoppers to make a class, just make the prize money a little larger to supplement what you are missing since the money is already there and allocated. Just a suggestion.


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 3 2008, 06:17 AM~12044873
> *It was $3,000...we will move the double pump truck money into something else.  Probably 3rd place as I think it could get sketchy trying to determine where the line is drawn on a "non-shop" entry.
> *


The Odessa super show and LRM both have a "street/non-shop" class. For the most part the rules state that the car has to be tagged and inspected, no shop names on the car, the owner of the car must hit the switch, the car must have 13x7 reversed rims, there is a limit on how many batteries the car can have and a limit on how much modifications the car can have, such as extending arms, relocating arms and so on. Last year in Odessa the first place in this class, was like 37 inches and in this months LRM they reature the Denver show and with 6 entries, the winner of that class was at 39 inches. :0 Just my .02 on the subject. But either way, I still have fun at all the shows and I will still support the tour next year. Keep up the good work you guys. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I'll see you all in Houston :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Nov 3 2008, 09:50 AM~12046134
> *The Odessa super show and LRM both have a "street/non-shop" class. For the most part the rules state that the car has to be tagged and inspected, no shop names on the car, the owner of the car must hit the switch, there is a limit to how many batteries the car can have and a limit on how much modifications the car can have, such as extending arms, relocating arms and so on. Last year in Odessa the first place in this class, was like 37 inches and in this months LRM they reature the Denver show and with 6 entries, the winner of that class was at 39 inches. :0  Just my .02 on the subject. But either way, I still have fun at all the shows and I will still support the tour next year. Keep up the good work you guys.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  I'll see you all in Houston :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

ttt


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

need the link to pre reg for houston...

help me out guys


----------



## CHRIS HANSEN (May 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by *ROLLERZONLY*_@Nov 6 2008, 11:55 PM~12086243
> *need the link to pre reg for houston...
> 
> help me out guys
> *


right here orlando

http://www.losmagnificos.org/reg_1.php


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 7 2008, 11:24 AM~12089877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

:thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

ttt


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 7 2008, 11:24 AM~12089877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 11 2008, 07:56 AM~12122576
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN, HELLBOY ROCKS :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 11 2008, 07:56 AM~12122576
> *
> 
> 
> ...




IS THE BED ON THAT TRUCK SHORTER THAN A STOCK BED. LOOKS KINDA SHORT. JUST ASKING


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 7 2008, 11:24 AM~12089877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 10 2008, 11:35 AM~12112467
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the knights are right behind ya'll


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Nov 11 2008, 12:02 PM~12124170
> *the knights are right behind ya'll
> *



:thumbsup: GOOD JOB


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 10:02 AM~12122622
> *IS THE BED ON THAT TRUCK SHORTER THAN A STOCK BED. LOOKS KINDA SHORT. JUST ASKING
> *


nu huh.. its just cuz ur on your laptop


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Got the 2nd and 3rd place class championship trophies. Better than last year, but we are requiring a minimum score of 700 to receive one and obviously, you have to be competing to win!


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 11 2008, 05:37 PM~12127305
> *Got the 2nd and 3rd place class championship trophies.  Better than last year, but we are requiring a minimum score of 700 to receive one and obviously, you have to be competing to win!
> *


MAN IM OUT OF THE RUN N I WILL GET THEM NEXT YEAR


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 11 2008, 04:37 PM~12127305
> *Got the 2nd and 3rd place class championship trophies.  Better than last year, but we are requiring a minimum score of 700 to receive one and obviously, you have to be competing to win!
> *



cool.


----------



## texas outlaw (Sep 19, 2003)

Great tour been to a few shows.....i prefer these over LRM anyday


----------



## DREDOGG (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 11 2008, 07:56 AM~12122576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN.. THAT TRUCK IS UP THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 11 2008, 05:37 PM~12127305
> *Got the 2nd and 3rd place class championship trophies.  Better than last year, but we are requiring a minimum score of 700 to receive one and obviously, you have to be competing to win!
> *


so wha if 3rd place doesnt have 700? just wondering


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

any body thats coming to houston for los magnificos have an unmolested g body frame?
if so pm me


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

You dont have 700 points, you get a thanks for coming!


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Nov 12 2008, 01:46 PM~12135507
> *You dont have 700 points,  you get a thanks for coming!
> *


haha :thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Nov 12 2008, 11:46 AM~12135507
> *You dont have 700 points,  you get a thanks for coming!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)

My trip in Dallas, TX was the bomb!!! Much Love to the Dallas chapter of Majestics for showing me a nice time in there BIG ass city. 

Special thanks to WestSide CC Dallas, TX... The prez is a Cool ass MoFo...lol
Down II Clown CC Dallas, TX
Majestix CC Dallas, TX.. They have some nice ass cars! no joke
Boulevard Aces CC Dallas, Tx
Individuals CC Dallas, TX 
Majestics CC Kansas City
CandyMan Dallas, TX This is the person that painted a hi number of cars seen on the Magazine and in TX
Starting at $3000 to $8000 for a custom paint job


----------



## Renaul (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

_*
T

T


T


FOR WEGO TOUR 08*_


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Renaul_@Nov 12 2008, 06:41 PM~12138547
> *My trip in Dallas, TX  was the bomb!!! Much Love to the Dallas chapter of Majestics for showing me a nice time in there BIG ass city.
> 
> Special thanks to WestSide CC Dallas, TX... The prez is a Cool ass MoFo...lol
> ...




nice pics


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Renaul_@Nov 12 2008, 06:42 PM~12138558
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice pic's


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

Who knows where everybody is staying or the location of the site where the show is going to be at so we can get a hotel?


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

tour almost over  ready for next year..


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

WE ARE READY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Nov 14 2008, 07:59 PM~12159801
> *WE ARE READY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Nov 14 2008, 06:59 PM~12159801
> *WE ARE READY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




_*
R~E~A~D~Y X100*_


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DIVA~_@Nov 16 2008, 07:14 PM~12174260
> *<span style=\'color:green\'>X9365625 :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Nov 14 2008, 06:59 PM~12159801
> *WE ARE READY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


*TO TAKE OVER...*


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Nov 16 2008, 07:38 PM~12174513
> *TO TAKE OVER...
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Nov 16 2008, 08:38 PM~12174513
> *TO TAKE OVER...
> *




:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

WE IN NEED OF A WWT ON THE EAST COAST........... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

WE WILL BE THERE THIS WEEKEND!!!!!!!


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

_*

T


T


T



FOR WEGO TOUR 08*_


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

WEGO TOUR!!!!!!!!!!


TTT


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Nov 18 2008, 04:18 PM~12193680
> *WEGO TOUR!!!!!!!!!!
> TTT
> *


X 138


----------



## that_loco (Jan 31, 2007)

no chuco town show


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

tttt


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*TTT*


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

So, how do we roll "HellBoy" back over after it flips?


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 20 2008, 10:02 AM~12209585
> *So, how do we roll "HellBoy" back over after it flips?
> *


with your hands and a little elbow grease :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 20 2008, 10:02 AM~12209585
> *So, how do we roll "HellBoy" back over after it flips?
> *





If it flips .........houston we have a Problem. :0


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 20 2008, 10:19 AM~12210176
> *If it flips .........houston we have a Problem. :0
> 
> 
> ...


ur prohopper signs upside down muffins!


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

The final stop just got bigger, we just received access to more space of the venue, giving us the ability to fit more cars! Pass on the good news to anyone who didn't pre-register!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Just want to wish everyone going out of town to HOEDESSA (Odessa) or SCREWSTON (Houston), good luck & God Bless you all.... Have a safe trip......... See you guys when you come back.... Drive safely.....*


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

*CONGRATS TO THE BROTHERS AND SISTERS IN TEXAS-

AFTER ALL THE HARD WORK!*

*ROLLERZ ONLY

CONGRATZ FAM*


----------



## DTOWNRYDA (Sep 3, 2008)

congrats to rollerz only :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTOWNRYDA_@Nov 23 2008, 08:10 PM~12237926
> *congrats to rollerz only :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks....

....i wish i was there


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

_*CONGRATS TO ROLLERZ FROM THA DALLAS LOWRIDERS!!!! YALL DESERVE IT HOMIES!!!!*_


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 23 2008, 08:31 PM~12238125
> *CONGRATS TO ROLLERZ FROM THA DALLAS LOWRIDERS!!!! YALL DESERVE IT HOMIES!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Nov 23 2008, 08:07 PM~12237896
> *CONGRATS TO THE BROTHERS AND SISTERS IN TEXAS-
> 
> AFTER ALL THE HARD WORK!
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

Congrats Rollerz Only Family :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Nov 23 2008, 09:07 PM~12237896
> *CONGRATS TO THE BROTHERS AND SISTERS IN TEXAS-
> 
> AFTER ALL THE HARD WORK!
> ...



Congrats to RO.......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Wish i could have been there, but o-well at least my car made it there. " Rollerrrrrrzzzzzzzzz"


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Nov 23 2008, 09:24 PM~12238538
> *Wish i could have been there, but o-well at least my car made it there. " Rollerrrrrrzzzzzzzzz"
> *


i know how u feel...next year for shure...I WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

Congratulation Rollerz Only and to all the winners on the WEGO tour.


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

good tour this year


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Nov 23 2008, 07:07 PM~12237896
> *CONGRATS TO THE BROTHERS AND SISTERS IN TEXAS-
> 
> AFTER ALL THE HARD WORK!
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 20 2008, 08:13 AM~12209229
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :wow: :wow:


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

congrats to all who placed at yesterdays show and Congrats to all the Wego tour champions....


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Nov 23 2008, 09:07 PM~12237896
> *CONGRATS TO THE BROTHERS AND SISTERS IN TEXAS-
> 
> AFTER ALL THE HARD WORK!
> ...


----------



## SLOLOW (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Nov 23 2008, 09:31 PM~12238125
> *CONGRATS TO ROLLERZ FROM THA DALLAS LOWRIDERS!!!! YALL DESERVE IT HOMIES!!!!
> *


thanks bro


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

SA ROLLERZ, SLOLOW
thankx for your help yesterday roy with the van and the crew
RROOOOOOOOOLLLLLEEEEEERRRRRRRRZZZZZZZZ


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

congradulations to all the winners.. :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*ROLLERZ!*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*From my family to yours, Happy Thanksgiving!!!!*


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

what was the final count on entries for Rollerz and final points?


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Working on final standings....hopefully, will have up tonight...if not, I won't be off until Sunday


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

holy crap my final score was 666..... :0 Hey KOP remember the Denny's ..... its a inside thing... :wow: hno:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 28 2008, 11:11 AM~12280754
> *holy crap my final score was 666.....  :0  Hey KOP remember the Denny's .....  its a inside thing...  :wow:  hno:
> *


its 666.5, so youre all good  :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATXSS_@Nov 28 2008, 10:11 AM~12280754
> *holy crap my final score was 666.....  :0  Hey KOP remember the Denny's .....  its a inside thing...  :wow:  hno:
> *


its all you :biggrin:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Nov 26 2008, 07:01 AM~12262209
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How did Dena get on stage? You go girl!


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

Copa Dallas 
525 S. Industrial Blvd
Dallas, TX.[/b]


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

TTT


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

what are the date for this year WAGO Tour's :dunno:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG+Jan 20 2009, 08:34 AM~12758203-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## lowlow81 (Jul 31, 2006)

*Who's caught the epidemic? If you thought last year's tour was crazy, just wait until this year, its going to be SIK!!*


----------



## impalaniknak63 (Nov 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 19 2009, 10:49 PM~12755356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WILL BE THERE


----------



## domino1979 (Mar 9, 2007)

yea it going to be sick a couple back to back shows and two out of state. starting to feel it already, many sleepless nights drivin for me!!!!! hno: hno: hno:


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

Traditional class Tour Champ??
you should add this category for 09.
Lots of classic cars out their  









[/quote]


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

almost time for a new tour to begin :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## Crystal Images (Nov 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

well whats next :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Mar 22 2010, 05:59 PM~16965628
> *well whats next :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## onebadsixty6impala (Aug 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $RO-KUSTOMKING$_@Mar 12 2008, 06:41 AM~10149838
> *ROLLERZ ONLY ON TOP!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


* ILLEGAL TOYS IN THE HOUSE :biggrin:*


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 254El Lechero (Oct 8, 2008)




----------

